# The DiRT 3 Clubhouse!



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

*The DiRT 3 Clubhouse!*





This clubhouse is dedicated to DiRT 3. Here we can get together to show our screenshots, videos and talk about the game. There is a freinds list in the game, so let's share our in game names and start racing together!

*I'll be adding more info, vids shortly.

TPU DiRT 3 Racing League: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUdirt3/edit


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2009)

Do I count even if I just have the PS3 version?

One thing I really hate about Dirt2 is its punk attitude. I liked Dirt for its clean and simple presentation, with no fancy wiggling fonts, big show events and dried out "superstars". Seriously, Ken Block is an awesome driver, but does the first thing you hear on Dirt2 really have to be "Hi I'm Ken Block"?


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Do I count even if I just have the PS3 version?
> 
> One thing I really hate about Dirt2 is its punk attitude. I liked Dirt for its clean and simple presentation, with no fancy wiggling fonts, big show events and dried out "superstars". Seriously, Ken Block is an awesome driver, but does the first thing you hear on Dirt2 really have to be "Hi I'm Ken Block"?



I agree. How about "You got nice style brah." Lol. Yeah, all the douchebaggery aside, the actual gameplay, graphics and sound totally make up for it. I was glued to this game for hours last night, made it up to Level 19 for single player. I suppose all versions of the game count, we just can't play each other online.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

count me in i hate the games douchebaggery and the lack of controller support makes me even more angry but i own the game its installed you might as well add me im lvl 10 in single player at the moment been playing savage difficulty and the next lvl above that trying to get godly with keyboard controls


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I agree. How about "You got nice style brah." Lol. Yeah, all the douchebaggery aside, the actual gameplay, graphics and sound totally make up for it. I was glued to this game for hours last night, made it up to Level 19 for single player. I suppose all versions of the game count, we just can't play each other online.



True, once you're on the road its amazing. And fun! Especially if you play it with a friend. I mean not online. One drives a track, and then you swap controllers and see who can go the fastest. That is with beer in between. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## scope54 (Dec 9, 2009)

love this game, my GFWL name is hiphophippo54
im lvl 37 atm and i ve been playin through it @ 'serious' difficulty


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 9, 2009)

I only have the Demo  atm. But I am going to get it soon.


----------



## selway89 (Dec 9, 2009)

Im up to level 20 something around 20% of the way through. I havent set up GFWL online account yet but will when I can.
Had a go at a world rally tour found it very very difficult, yet I normally play on savage and do very well normally coming 1st or 2nd etc. In the tour i kept finishing around 6th or 7th. 

I also have a problem where on some tracks it keeps going slow motion briefly and speeds backup very frequently in the in car view. =/

Other than that I love the game!!!


----------



## dir_d (Dec 10, 2009)

I like dirt2 i just wish i could run it better like 80FPS i get 66FPS 1920x1080 with all ultra but it lags everyonce in awhile, ill hit a spot in the water or something and the frames dip drastically for 1 sec or two lil annoying.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2009)

lol i argued with codemasters tech support today over my controller 10 emails in all i wonder if ill get my controller support or not   other then that im loving the hummer H3 in land rush lol i just push ppl out of the way


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 10, 2009)

Am I the only one experiencing HUGE fps drops (from about 50 average to 4-7) while in the RV and throughout the whole game intro and stuff? When I go to the outside area and when I'm racing it's fine though. It happened in the demo and in the full game.


----------



## wiak (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo_gT4je0wA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Can I join?! Also did you ever read the mag at the start of the game? It talks about people on your windows live friend list. Its odd seeing "New comer Erocker broke all the rules in London!" on the cover of a mag.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

wiak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo_gT4je0wA



How did you take the video without the "rewind/play" features in the lower left?  Is there a button to make it dissapear?



Soylent Joe said:


> Am I the only one experiencing HUGE fps drops (from about 50 average to 4-7) while in the RV and throughout the whole game intro and stuff? When I go to the outside area and when I'm racing it's fine though. It happened in the demo and in the full game.



Are you running the hotfix drivers?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2009)

well im giving up on this game for the most part im just glad it was free with my 5850s unless u have a 360 controller online is a wash xpadder nor keyboard will cut it after running 50 races and i wont buy a controller to play 1 game. so im kinda in the club and kinda not ill leave that up to erocker.   On a better note i enjoy the game but at the end of the day it dosent live up to what it should be pretty graphics dont fix dodge ram pick ups that handle like atvs from a ps2 game or the molasses feeling when driving at 30mph u look like your doing 5mph. the game needed more polish. Single player is fun tho i might play that a bit more but then again probably not


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> How did you take the video without the "rewind/play" features in the lower left?  Is there a button to make it dissapear?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the hotfix drivers?



Apparently not, I'll look them up if that's the solution.

Edit: The hotfix drivers seem to only add crossfire support. I'm just running a single 4870, and even with one it shouldn't be slowing down as much as it is.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Apparently not, I'll look them up if that's the solution.
> 
> Edit: The hotfix drivers seem to only add crossfire support. I'm just running a single 4870, and even with one it shouldn't be slowing down as much as it is.



Even though it says it's for CrossFire there are most definitely single card improvements as well. There is probablly a setting or two in game that you may need to lower as a 4870 may struggle with some of the more advanced effects.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im giving up on this game for the most part im just glad it was free with my 5850s unless u have a 360 controller online is a wash xpadder nor keyboard will cut it after running 50 races and i wont buy a controller to play 1 game. so im kinda in the club and kinda not ill leave that up to erocker.   On a better note i enjoy the game but at the end of the day it dosent live up to what it should be pretty graphics dont fix dodge ram pick ups that handle like atvs from a ps2 game or the molasses feeling when driving at 30mph u look like your doing 5mph. the game needed more polish. Single player is fun tho i might play that a bit more but then again probably not



You are hereby kicked from the club! Just kidding.  Whatever controller you are using there is bound to be something that makes it work eventually. Xbox 360 controllers can be found used and cheap everywhere. I don't get the 30mph feels like 5mph thing so IDK. Game plays great for me.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Even though it says it's for CrossFire there are most definitely single card improvements as well. There is probablly a setting or two in game that you may need to lower as a 4870 may struggle with some of the more advanced effects.



Well, I just investigated further and it was being caused by my out of date video drivers, I'm downloading Cat 9.11 now which is certain to fix the problem (someone else had the same prob as me on the Novatech forums). Acutually, I'm able to run the game with 40+FPS at all times with my single 4870 and E8400 maxed out w/ max AA and vsync enabled @ 1920x1080. The problem I was having was much more than the game just being too much for my little card to handle, something screwy was up.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

the game plays fine pegged at 60fps just the cars and trucks dont feel right if i wanted arcade racing id play motorstorm etc but sadly motorstorm gives me a better vehicle feel and there is 0 support for Saitek controllers as no matter what saitek u have codemasters has informed me it wont work or it SHOULD allow it through control preset ie keyboard or controller but nothing shows up. ive tried everything resorted to xpadder and the game controlls like shit that way lol single player is allright but yea the vehicles just dont feel right i dont feel like im in a rally game at all it feels like im playing an updated cruisin USA arcade game


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that you'll find a XML file hack for your controller eventually. It does suck that Codemasters wouldn't do more to support other controllers. Considering the initial Xbox 360 release, they pretty much made this game in mind with the 360 controller. Speaking of which, is there any way to get the wireless controllers that came with the 360 to work on a PC?

vV Link? Vv


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

yea u can get an adaptor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HZFCT2/?tag=tec06d-20

cheaper to just buy the controller WITH the wireless adaptor as its $48 for the bundle compared to $40 for just the adaptor


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

My God, they charge through the roof for them. :shadedshu I'll just stick to the wired controller.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

lol well u asked so i linked XD didnt say the price would be pretty which is why im pissed lol some of the worse coded games in recent memory will support my controller but codemasters wont when u think about its not that hard to code in a generic controller for everyone to customize its done in almost every other game only codemasters adds full support for certain controllers and tosses aside everything else. and i cant convince myself wasting $40 for a controller to play an arcade racer is jusitifiable lol hell mass effect DMC4 etc will let me use this game pad no issues i dont know i expected more from Dirt2 im just glad it was free

just seems like codemasters is stagnating on there games Dirt > Grid > Dirt2 they all feel the same no real improvements they add a few effects and nothing else and i enjoyed Dirt far more then Dirt2 as far as how the gameplay felt when racing i just cant remember a trully awesome title from codemasters in recent memory everything has been average.  im a guy who likes fine tuned controls and Dirt2 dosent offer it its like Killzone and Killzone 2 on ps3 i could never sit and play those games as aiming was horrible and im waiting to see what the next Forza and Gran Turismo offer because at this rate they will eventually overshadow anything by codemasters..  Maybe im being 2 harsh but  Dirt2 just dosent offer the gameplay we used to get back in the days of the Real Colin McRae games


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> My God, they charge through the roof for them. :shadedshu I'll just stick to the wired controller.



Dude go to your Local Gamestop. They have them here for $19.99.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm also not a huge fan of the game, seems exactly like GRID which I've been playing lately since I got it on sale a few weeks ago. But hey, it was given to me so I can't complain


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

exactly  it was FREE for me so thus i dont care but if i had paid for this game id be pissed since we all know u cant return PC games lol unlike are console brothers who get the easy way out


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> exactly  it was FREE for me so thus i dont care but if i had paid for this game id be pissed since we all know u cant return PC games lol unlike are console brothers who get the easy way out



We can't *trade in* PC games. Usually the return policy for console games is that if it's unopened you can get a cash refund and if it's opened you can only trade it in for a new one. I wonder how this game is on the consoles, I haven't really heard any hype about it. Really, much of the hype for the PC version was/is because it's one of the first games to support dx.11.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

true enough but my point remains as more and more games need steam u cant even sell your PC games to fellow TPU members or buddies


----------



## dir_d (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate the fact i cant alt+tab in this game....Anyone figure it out yet?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

ctrl alt delete works for me and so does alt f4


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 11, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I hate the fact i cant alt+tab in this game....Anyone figure it out yet?



Neither can I. Not in the demo or full game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok I learned a "trick". The main killer of graphics is car reflections. Just set that to high and set everything else to Ultra. The difference? 30+FPS Oh and this is the best racing game Ive ever played.


----------



## HTC (Dec 12, 2009)

I just ran Croatia (3rd race, in casual difficulty) and ... look @ how i ended the race ...

Clip is just 30 seconds, until the end of the race (not the whole race).

Excuse the quality: this is actually my 1st capture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBDNi9hyu0c


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 12, 2009)

Count me in.  I have not tried the hotfix drivers yet, but vsync sets the frames to 40 with DX11 and 8x FSAA with my "System Specs" rig.

Does anyone know if the full game includes a benchmark?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 12, 2009)

HTC said:


> I just ran Croatia (3rd race, in casual difficulty) and ... look @ how i ended the race ...
> 
> Clip is just 30 seconds, until the end of the race (not the whole race).
> 
> ...



Haha, I always do a flip or something when I cross the finish line, just to see it in slow motion


----------



## HTC (Dec 12, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Haha, I always do a flip or something when I cross the finish line, just to see it in slow motion



Didn't know i was winning until the scoreboard showed up. Surprised me too


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 12, 2009)

I like Malaysia.  It is like rallying through Crysis.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy Crap! I never spend a lot of time with games (other than running around and shooting indiscriminately)
I just DL the demo and cranked up all the settings and what a beautiful game to watch, Great detail.

Finally a reason for the 5770's.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 14, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Count me in.  I have not tried the hotfix drivers yet, but vsync sets the frames to 40 with DX11 and 8x FSAA with my "System Specs" rig.
> 
> *Does anyone know if the full game includes a benchmark?*



Yes it does.


----------



## revin (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate to ask, but how the heck do I D/L the Dirt2 game with my XFX coupon?

Been to both dirt2.com and codemasters, and even on my Steam account, but all ask for a C/C.

I seem to be missing the link or something when looking.

Thanks,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 15, 2009)

Step 1:Download Steam (click on Take a tour of Steam then navigate the popup screen to download the program)

Step 2: Install the program

Step 3: Create a username and password

Step 4: Allow Steam to update itself (it may do so automatically but if not Click on "File" then "Check for Steam Client Update"

Step 5: Got to "Games" then "Activate a product on Steam".  Read their instructions and input the Product Code for Dirt 2.  This should start the process of downloading the game.


----------



## revin (Dec 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Step 5: Got to "Games" then "Activate a product on Steam".  Read their instructions and input the Product Code for Dirt 2.  This should start the process of downloading the game.



This must be  where I was getting lost at I was still trying to "add to basket" 

 I'ts D/L'n now, thank you


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

They coded this game well..  my gtx280 died so I had to plug in my 9800gtx..  still can maintain ultra settings where applicable and 8xmsaa with nice smooth gameplay,  shocked!(at 1920x1200x16:10)


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys I have logitechs version of the PS2 ?xbox controller will it work at all on this game or am I stuck with just the key board? It called the logitech Rumble pad 2  Also this game is unreal.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Guys I have logitechs version of the PS2 ?xbox controller will it work at all on this game or am I stuck with just the key board? It called the logitech Rumble pad 2  Also this game is unreal.



works for me. on the Demo anyways.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> works for me. on the Demo anyways.



you have a logitech rumble pad 2


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> you have a logitech rumble pad 2



Yes of course. I wouldnt have said it works if I didnt ..silly


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Yes of course. I wouldnt have said it works if I didnt ..silly



Mine doesn't show up as a option only keyboard.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Mine doesn't show up as a option only keyboard.



I didn't have an option either i just select the key I want to remap (in the Dirt2 options) and then hit enter key then hit rumble pad 2 key that I want assigned, then onto the next key..On the demo it will not hold the settings after the game has been restarted only the graphics hold after restarting the game....Also I never installed the logi software,






EDIT: Did you try the above yet?????


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I didn't have an option either i just select the key I want to remap (in the Dirt2 options) and then hit enter key then hit rumble pad 2 key that I want assigned, then onto the next key..On the demo it will not hold the settings after the game has been restarted only the graphics hold after restarting the game....Also I never installed the logi software,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still no luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys,

How can I upload a replay?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2009)

simply put codemasters always drops the ball with peripheral support aka gamepad


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2009)

okay downloaded the logitech drivers and it works and does it ever make the game more fun. This is the best racing game I have every played and one of the best looking games for the pc. My 8 year old son is a total bad ass behind the wheel.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 24, 2009)

Now you can get down to some real fun oh ya my rumble pads a workin good...lol....I am downloading via steam right now the full install


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got the PC Dirt2 yesterday and couldnt save gameplay causing me to start from stretch each time i play.. Any advise?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2009)

you have to install game for windows live make an account yadda yadda its a giant bunch of BS but its either that or dont save


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

You can create a offline account like I did and still save.  Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 28, 2009)

I think my user name is DRDNA333 but I will need to look when I get home from work.

EDIT: Confirmed my user name is indeed DRDNA333 ,see you on the Dirt!

DRDNA/DRDNA333
PC/ATI


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2009)

Believe it or not I like Grid better it's close but Grid is better when it works right. However, Dirt2 works alot better.  The look of Dirt 2 is unreal utah is crazy cool looking.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 28, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Believe it or not I like Grid better it's close but Grid is better when it works right. However, Dirt2 works alot better.  The look of Dirt 2 is unreal utah is crazy cool looking.



we have similar set ups and I have never had an issue with GRID...Actually the CCC loves GRID in my exposure to it.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 29, 2009)

Woohu! finally got my system working correctly and got Dirt 2 with my 5870 and it runs perfectly accept when my wallpaper changes (it is in rotary mode) and it drops in frame rates 
Add me on Steam if you want to race, conflict0s

EDIT: Does anyone know how to record in game footage? because Fraps doesn't capture DX11 yet.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Woohu! finally got my system working correctly and got Dirt 2 with my 5870 and it runs perfectly accept when my wallpaper changes (it is in rotary mode) and it drops in frame rates
> Add me on Steam if you want to race, conflict0s
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know how to record in game footage? because Fraps doesn't capture DX11 yet.



You have to use FRAPS 3.0 or later.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah, that would explain it then, thanks. This whole deal about not being able to tab out it kind of annoying, what is the point of it slightly tabbing out so I can see your toolbar, yet you can't see the windows.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 29, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> we have similar set ups and I have never had an issue with GRID...Actually the CCC loves GRID in my exposure to it.



it's my 5870 thats the problem I believe with Grid. Dirt 2 works flawless with it. It's a driver issue that needs a patch. Page after page of similar problems on their forum.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm done with Grid bug filled crap but I'm addicted to Dirt2. It kills me that two games so similar would work so differently on the same machine,Dirst 2 flawless , Grid bug fill locking up junk.. My next racing game is shift but that won't be for a while, Dirta my game right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Shift and dirt are my favorite


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shift and dirt are my favorite



I love grid if it would fuxxking work right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

I just love the drifting mode from grid.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2009)

My favs are GRID,DIRT2,NFS SHIFT.....Nice too have more than one decent racing game


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I love grid if it would fuxxking work right.



What problems are you having? I haven't had any problems since day 1.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^
amen to that my brotha


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> What problems are you having? I haven't had any problems since day 1.



When I go back to the in garage *Grid* I get a freeze at the loading screen. I also get a error when try to quit. It won't let me get out of the game it freezes. It also randomly freezes when changing races. My rumble pad sometimes doesn't act right. Some times it acts fine. I don't have sound outside the cockpit view(well I have sound but barely). If I have HTT ruining on my cpu or turbo it malfunctions . The list goes on and on. I tried a complete reinstall with patch v1.3 now I'm going to try v1.2. It seems you are a rarity look at this forum http://community.codemasters.com/forum/grid-tech-support-1020   P.S *In Dirt 2* I can run my cpu with all options on and my video card overclocked to the max without a single error. it appears *Grid hates *Quad core cpus with HTT on and hates Asus motherboards aswell as 5870 video cards.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2009)

trt740 said:


> When I go back to the in garage Grid I get a freeze at the loading screen. I also get a error when try to quit. It won't let me get out of the game it freezes. It also randomly freezes when changing races. My rumble pad sometimes doesn't act right. Some times it acts fine. If I have HTT ruining on my cpu or turbo it malfunctions . The list goes on and on. I tried to complete reinstall with patch v1.3 now i'm going to try v1.2. It seems you are a rarity look at this forum http://community.codemasters.com/forum/grid-tech-support-1020



I guess it's not very compatable with newer Intel systems or your game pad? Anything in your Error Log about the crashes? Seriously, I bought the game when it came out and haven't had a problem across multiple systems which is why I'm thinking it's an i7 issue or gamepad issue. Oh! Make sure to go into your "My Documents" folder and your Program Data folder and make sure there are no settings or config files from GRID left over in there after an uninstall.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no issue and I use rumblePad2 and I have an i7 and i have a Asus ..Actually the only difference is Trt has a 5000 series GPU...I actually think its your overclock causing it Trt.
I never turn off HTT .


----------



## trt740 (Dec 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> I guess it's not very compatable with newer Intel systems or your game pad? Anything in your Error Log about the crashes? Seriously, I bought the game when it came out and haven't had a problem across multiple systems which is why I'm thinking it's an i7 issue or gamepad issue. Oh! Make sure to go into your "My Documents" folder and your Program Data folder and make sure there are no settings or config files from GRID left over in there after an uninstall.



Well I put it on my father inlaws computer and it loves his windows xp system. His video card can hardly handle it but his system loves it. Dirt 2 loves my new system. E I think it's my video card because grid comes with a logetech rumble pad 2 profile.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2010)

don't ever buy  this game for the Wii it is horrible


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2010)

They made it for the Wii?!!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> They made it for the Wii?!!



Yes and I was expecting game cube quality graphics and I go super nes level it is horrible. I have played Nascar Thunder  2003 and it had better graphics by far. Wanted to play with all four of my kids,  man does it suck. and E you have a face only a mother could love.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow the graphics do suck. And what the heck, they get a snow track?!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wow the graphics do suck. And what the heck, they get a snow track?!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/955089_20091215_790screen009.jpg



E where did that shot come from thats much better than I have seen.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

I want a snow track!

By the way, I'm downloading Dirt2 for PC now, thanks ATI for giving me a promo code


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I want a snow track!
> 
> By the way, I'm downloading Dirt2 for PC now, thanks ATI for giving me a promo code



see you on the dirt friend!


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wow the graphics do suck. And what the heck, they get a snow track?!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/955089_20091215_790screen009.jpg



where the hell is that track?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe a Wii exclusive? If that is the case, I call unfair, I want a goddamn snow track in a rallye game ffsake!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Do want snow track.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 9, 2010)

my only beef with the game is you have to install windows live otherwise you cannot save so screw people with no internet


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

I love steam, but then again I hate it, in the time this has downloaded I could:
- go to my car
- drive to the city
- go to the games store
- buy this game
- return
- install
- play


----------



## heky (Jan 9, 2010)

@overclocking101



> my only beef with the game is you have to install windows live otherwise you cannot save so screw people with no internet



Actually as far as i know you can just click create local profile, so you don`t need internet access to be able to save progress. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I love steam, but then again I hate it, in the time this has downloaded I could:
> - go to my car
> - drive to the city
> - go to the games store
> ...



Aw, don't complain, you got it for free, you saved on the petrol money and in this bleeding awful weather you could have crashed your car, costing you a small fortune....

Think yourself lucky, thats twice the dl speed I got!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Aw, don't complain, you got it for free, you saved on the petrol money and in this bleeding awful weather you could have crashed your car, costing you a small fortune....
> 
> Think yourself lucky, thats twice the dl speed I got!



But I like burning fuel and laugh in the face of environmentalists when I drive my turbocharged machine past them. Plus I like driving in snowy/icy conditions, it sharpens your skills greatly.

And one hour later its at 55 per cent... 

Lol my condolences about your speed bro.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good job too, living where you do! I hear you're getting a bit of a hammering that way this weekend...

Here the salt is running out and the shops keep running out of bread, milk and meat...We ain't built for this weather here.

Same with the broadband speeds, unless you live in a town on the fibre network you're lucky to get 2 or 3mb here.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Good job too, living where you do! I hear you're getting a bit of a hammering that way this weekend...
> 
> Here the salt is running out and the shops keep running out of bread, milk and meat...We ain't built for this weather here.
> 
> Same with the broadband speeds, unless you live in a town on the fibre network you're lucky to get 2 or 3mb here.



Eh we had way more snow in the past. This winter was weak. The only time it really snowed a bittload of snow was on the 21st of december. It snowed a good 10-20cm, and me and my friend were driving to the mountains for skiing. Was very cool to dig through deep snow with the car, it really likes snow.






Maybe I should slap something like this on it...


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL, now thats a set of pimp wheels if ever I saw 'em! Maybe its just Germany thats getting it then, we've had reports on the news about it hitting there.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, after three hours of downloading, registering on that annoying Live thing, I'm finally in the bunch. Impressive DX11 graphics.

My live name btw is TehMugendai if you wanna add me or something.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

Any body up for some Dirt battling????????????????????????????????????????????????


Okay then ...I will be in the JAMS and user name is DRDNA333...I just cant wait any longer.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Any body up for some Dirt battling????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Okay then ...I will be in the JAMS and user name is DRDNA333...I just cant wait any longer.



Aaaaw I'd love to but I'm on integrated graphics for some time now and can't play


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm kinda "meh" about the graphics.  Only the dust really stands out to me (every single option is on high at 1920x1200) with 8x AA).  It's really smooth though so I can't complain.


I do not like the "Gate Crasher" races though.  I drive where I wanna drive.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2010)

man I just played thjis game is hard as hell but fun fun.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> man I just played thjis game is hard as hell but fun fun.



I don't find it hard... maybe becasue I play in casual mode   But I wanna have fun, throw the Scoobies and Evos around hairpins without shifting exactly right and stuff...

But man Utah is some track. I have made crashes there, if that game was real I'd be guilty of multiple murder, attempt of murder and multiple severe crippling.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope there will be some decent DLC for this game.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I hope there will be some decent DLC for this game.



DLC?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 18, 2010)

Down-loadable-content


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Down-loadable-content



Oh, thanks! Yeah, give us a damn snow track Codemasters, you owe it to me


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I don't find it hard... maybe becasue I play in casual mode   But I wanna have fun, throw the Scoobies and Evos around hairpins without shifting exactly right and stuff...
> 
> But man Utah is some track. I have made crashes there, if that game was real I'd be guilty of multiple murder, attempt of murder and multiple severe crippling.



try multiplayer online some of those guys are crazy good.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it took about 6 months to release the 8 ball pack for Grid and that was only on console.  I do hope they have don't repeat that.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> try multiplayer online some of those guys are crazy good.



Yeah if I'd play 15 hours a day I'd be good eventually, too. I mean I know how to drift around a hairpin and so on, but I'm nowhere near perfect. I play it for the fun of it. But I might try multiplayer once I have a new card... Dirt doesn't look good on Intel GMA  Altho I do have it for PS3... is cross-platform multiplayer possible?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think it took about 6 months to release the 8 ball pack for Grid and that was only on console.  I do hope they have don't repeat that.



fxxking grid hates my 5870


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2010)

SOB!  It CTD'd. 




trt740 said:


> man I just played thjis game is hard as hell but fun fun.


I noticed that I have brain lag with it.  If I don't play it for a day, I come back and I'm all  but after a minute or two, it seems normal.

I've played most races on serious difficulty and come out on top but usually within a second or two of second.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SOB!  It CTD'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd pwn in Trailblazer or normal Rallye, but I suck at Rallyecross and Raid lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2010)

Everytime I had problems (last time was CTD, this time was huge drop in FPS) the memory usage has exceeded 1600 MiB.  I'm going to try Large Address Aware on dirt2_game.exe and see if it helps...


Edit: Nevermind.  Stupid SecuROM launcher refuses to run the game if LAA is enabled most likely because the checksum doesn't match.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 18, 2010)

I've never really enjoyed racing games but this one is really fun. I found it pretty addicting over the weekend.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 18, 2010)

MRCL said:


> is cross-platform multiplayer possible?



I do believe so ...I am not positive tho...I will refrence and edit.brb

http://www.giantbomb.com/dirt/61-3916/

Copy and paste from above site.

Neon Engine
DiRT uses the Neon Engine, notable in that it was co-developed by Sony Computer Entertainment and is based the PhyreEngine, Sony's free *cross-platform engine*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2010)

The engine is cross-platform but that doesn't necessarily mean the multiplayer is.  Most games anymore segregate PC users to PC servers and Console users to Console servers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

yea its not multi plat multiplayer everyone is stuck on there system type ie

360 only PS3 only PC only

the only game to succesfully do multi plat multiplayer was Shadowrun but it was DX10 only and tied to vista so it died on the vine it was the entry for such a setting and microsoft killed it and doomed the studio to close


----------



## FilipM (Jan 19, 2010)

May i enter? - Got it with my GFX


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2010)

My Dirt2 name is the same as here: FordGT90Concept


Had it CTD again...


----------



## FilipM (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a sound problem in dirt, its fine in the first few moments but then it starts stutering and it also stuters the screen. Doesn't happen in benchmark mode though, weird.

Also, if i set it to hardware some of the sounds dissapear, like engine noise or co-driver speech. I also updated that Rapture 3D thing, didnt really help. ANy ideas?



Ingame name: Filip Mitrevski


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe try the onboard Realtek sound device instead of your Creative card?


Edit: I finished the game getting all non-online achievements.  It took 12 hours of driving time logging just under 900 miles.


----------



## JackAttack (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got the demo...looks like a fun race game. Guess I'll have to go out and buy this baby.
Running demo in 1680 x 1050 and ultra where allowed.
My driving skills suck for sure...lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> I just got the demo...looks like a fun race game. Guess I'll have to go out and buy this baby.
> Running demo in 1680 x 1050 and ultra where allowed.
> My driving skills suck for sure...lol
> http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu299/Demcovich/Computers/dirt22010-02-0807-10-45-81.jpg



You wanna feel like you really suck? Race Erocker.


----------



## JackAttack (Feb 8, 2010)

Soon as I get the game I'll let him embarass me...lol.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

all of the sudden dirt 2 will not load after I installed the lastest drivers from ATI and even if I remove them and roll it back, I still get a black screen when the guys sdays this is dirt 2. Anyone else having this issue. This has to be some kind of driver conflict. I tried reinstalling the game with no resolution. Anyone know a good free driver destroyer free program.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm downloading it from Steam (got game free with my ATI card).

It is possible to play this game without a controller I hope?


----------



## MRCL (Feb 13, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I'm downloading it from Steam (got game free with my ATI card).
> 
> It is possible to play this game without a controller I hope?



I play it with the keyboard, its pretty well playable. However I'm skilled in that since I play race games on PC with keyboard only since 12 years. But in Dirt2, awesome drifts around hairpins are easily possible with a keyboard. You could get some knots in your fingers tho if you use the handbrake a lot. I just Scandinavian Flick around corners a lot, works.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is what I hate about ati I cannot get these drivers off my computer even with driver cleaner. If I remove them my windows install will not boot correctly and with them Dirt2 is messed up.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> This is what I hate about ati I cannot get these drivers off my computer even with driver cleaner. If I remove them my windows install will not boot correctly and with them Dirt2 is messed up.



Follow that guide I made stickied in the Graphics Cards section. I think there's a link to driver sweeper in there, the latest version works great.

When done with that:

Download and instal MS Visual C++ 05 and 08:
2008 - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-3e03-4391-8a4d-074b9f2bc1bf&displaylang=en

2005 - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee&displaylang=en

Then run Windows Update to get all the updates for those.

Then update DirectX: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Follow that guide I made stickied in the Graphics Cards section. I think there's a link to driver sweeper in there, the latest version works great.
> 
> When done with that:
> 
> ...



Erocker, my longtime friend I had already done all that, and used driver cleaner from driver heaven. After finally getting ccc uninstalled and uncorrupted I deleted rapture 3d and selected software audio acceleration , this fixed my sound issues. It took several hours of screwing around to fix my  video driver issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Erocker, my longtime friend I had already done all that, and used driver cleaner from driver heaven. After finally getting ccc uninstalled and uncorrupted I deleted rapture 3d and selected software audio acceleration , this fixed my sound issues. It took several hours of screwing around to fix my  video driver issues.



The only issue with something ATI related not getting deleted was when I installed atitool a while back.  There is a thread on here saying that there are a few values in the registry that have to be deleted manually or something.  Other than that, good so far.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

Right after posting that my O/S took a dive from trying to bench with various sets of drivers for ATi and Nvidia and several different OC'ing applications. So I just got done redoing everything and my mouse no longer messes up, (awesome) and I no longer get sound stuttering randonly in videos (WIN!). Best of all I can freely uninstall and reinstall whatever I want, which is why I had to redo the O/S. Wierd issues.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

I just had the game finish downloading from steam yesterday late evening.
I must say it impressed me.  A.  l.o.t....

That's how I expected GTAIV graphics to look like... heck I spent till 2AM in the morning between racing crashing and gawking at the DX11 scenery. And I had to go to work in the AM... 

I put all settings maxed out. And I have some forced settings through CCC but I don't remember which... Game's impeccable and fps always over 95 (I'm running an E8400). 
All I need now is a good overclockable i7, and loldrivingskillzlol.... 

Geez I was eager to put up my username here but it'd be waaaayyy embarrassing. I never was really into racing games, so _i_suck.

After I finished the first round I watched the replay, and I actually peed myself for the laughing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

The game is awesome ain't it?  I need to play it some more.   You'll get better as you play but in the meantime you should post the video of your replay


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, when looking at the Malaysia map, I think it looks much better than Crysis and with DX11 you can see detail in things near and far. Everytime I play it, I'm impressed by the graphics. I really can't wait for GRID 2 to come out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

grid 2?


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> grid 2?



I'm hoping for later this year and with more demo derby! But that is wishful thinking. Codemasters have stated that Grid 2 will be DX11 but no release date yet. Realistically, next year maybe.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should post the video of your replay



Save location on hdd?


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Save location on hdd?



I'm pretty sure it's stored in My Documents/My Games under Codemasters, somewhere in there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanna play dirt 2 now


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

Not there in my game


----------



## MRCL (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Save location on hdd?



I want to know that too... I haven't found any function to even save a replay. Which is sad because I've done some badass laps.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 15, 2010)

Only got my PC fully working last wednesday and one of the first game demos I downloaded was Dirt 2. It rocks, the performance in it is so smooth, so once I get the game (soon) I would like to become a member please


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

Just checked and they aren't in there. After searching around they aren't saved anywhere, with the exception of the replay after the last race. These are saved in a format that cannot be played with any player and they are deleted upon game exit. You need to use Fraps 1.4 or later to record DX11 games.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

Aw that sucks. At least I recorded a good one on my cellphone video.... 

Doesn't do justice to the graphics though... 

I was very very lucky here... 

Will post replay video later prolly tomorrow, it's 35MB and it'd take me ~ 2hrs to upload...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

good job BP   Is that your first 1st place finish?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2010)

There's some videos I wish I recorded.  One time, I passed an AI by going over him.  My rear wheels landed on his hood.  It was awesome. XD


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job BP   Is that your first 1st place finish?



Yes 

(Well I came first in one race..... and last in the other 99) 

I uploaded the replay, I'm the red and blue dodge truck: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y7LYStKW8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Yes
> 
> (Well I came first in one race..... and last in the other 99)
> 
> I uploaded the replay, I'm the red and blue dodge truck: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y7LYStKW8



That's ok, that ratio would eventually even out .  Good driving BP, bit aggressive


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 16, 2010)

Aggressive.... lol as long as I win who cares? 

I got fraps and managed to record some good replays. Thing is that the video looks awesome but  ends up to be some 3.8GB in size...  :shadedshu

Am currently experimenting with Magic Movie Converter to get the size down to at least one tenth...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Aggressiveness is ok as long as you win


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys, Could someone with a ATI 5*** series card max all the settings then quit the game and upload me the 'hardware_settings_config.xml' file, Its under users\documents\games\dirt2

Ive been experimenting with this and would be good to have that info. cheers


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 16, 2010)

I have it ready but xml is not a valid upload file on tpu. 

If what follows doesn't suffice then pm me your email and I'll send it 



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
> - <hardware_settings_config version="51">
> - <cpu>
> <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap2Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="1" dvdStorageProcessor="1" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="1" fileStreamProcessor="1" />
> ...





Edit, btw I just ran a benchmark on full settings:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
> - <!--  Benchmark Mode Results
> -->
> - <!--  author: BlackPanther
> ...


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I have it ready but xml is not a valid upload file on tpu.
> 
> If what follows doesn't suffice then pm me your email and I'll send it
> 
> ...




Interesting, I was playing around with it last night and here's one i found on the net and is supossed to be "very high"!! but is diffrent to yours when you replace it some of the options in game come up as "coustom". and i got a few options i didn't think i had. Ill try your yours tonight, anyway heres what I was looking at lastnight:

  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
- <hardware_settings_config version="51">
- <cpu>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap4Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="3" dvdStorageProcessor="3" dataSetMonitorProcessor="1" renderProcessor="3" updateProcessor="3" fileStreamProcessor="3" /> 
  </cpu>
- <audio_card>
  <audio mixing="software" /> 
  </audio_card>
- <graphics_card>
  <directx forcedx9="false" /> 
- <resolution width="1024" height="768" aspect="normal" fullscreen="true" vsync="0" multisampling="8xmsaa">
  <refreshRate rate="75" /> 
  </resolution>
  <gamma level="0.9" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  <graphics_detail level="very high" /> 
  <shadows enabled="true" size="2048" maskQuality="3" /> 
  <particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="true" /> 
  <crowd enabled="true" detail="3" tessellation="true" /> 
  <cloth enabled="true" detail="3" /> 
  <postprocess quality="3" /> 
  <groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" /> 
  <objects lod="1.25" maxlod="3" /> 
  <trees lod="1.25" maxlod="3" /> 
  <vehicles characterQuality="4" lodQuality="3" /> 
  <envmap faces="6" size="1024" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  <water update="true" detail="3" tessellation="true" /> 
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="false" width="2048" height="512" car_maxlod="0" car_culldist="500.0" /> 
  <skidmarks enabled="true" /> 
  <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="3" /> 
  <night_lighting volumes="true" lights="0" shadows="true" /> 
  <physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" /> 
  <input device_type="auto" /> 
  <motion enabled="true" ip="dbox" port="20777" delay="1" extradata="0" /> 
  </hardware_settings_config>


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think you can just copy the xml from someone using a 5 series card, due to dx11? I dunno?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2010)

Use Notepad.  Windows XML viewer FUBARs the nesting (these are "high" by the way--never realized there was a "very high" XD):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<hardware_settings_config version="51">
	<cpu>
		<threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap8Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="6" dvdStorageProcessor="7" dataSetMonitorProcessor="4" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="2" fileStreamProcessor="5" />
	</cpu>
	<audio_card>
		<audio mixing="rapture3D" />
	</audio_card>
	<graphics_card>
		<directx forcedx9="false" />
		<resolution width="1920" height="1200" aspect="16:10" fullscreen="true" vsync="0" multisampling="8xmsaa">
			<refreshRate rate="60" />
		</resolution>
		<gamma level="1.0" />
	</graphics_card>
	<graphics_detail level="high" />
	<shadows enabled="true" size="2048" maskQuality="1" />
	<particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="false" />
	<crowd enabled="true" detail="1" tessellation="false" />
	<cloth enabled="true" detail="1" />
	<postprocess quality="2" />
	<groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" />
	<objects lod="1.25" maxlod="0" />
	<trees lod="1.25" maxlod="0" />
	<vehicles characterQuality="3" lodQuality="2" />
	<envmap faces="6" size="512" forceBilinear="true" />
	<water update="true" detail="2" tessellation="false" />
	<mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="1024" height="256" car_maxlod="1" car_culldist="300.0" />
	<skidmarks enabled="true" />
	<dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="1" />
	<night_lighting volumes="true" lights="0" shadows="true" />
	<physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" />
	<input device_type="auto" />
	<motion enabled="true" ip="dbox" port="20777" delay="1" extradata="0" />
</hardware_settings_config>
```

"directx...forcedx9" is what will prevent DX10/11 from being used.

Also "crowd...tesselation" (obviously won't work on anything except DX11).


Edit: I find this line the most interesting:

```
<threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap8Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="6" dvdStorageProcessor="7" dataSetMonitorProcessor="4" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="2" fileStreamProcessor="5" />
```
Judging by the numbers on my computer compared to the other two posted--the numbers there are the affinity for each thread.  e.g. Force Feedback will end up on core[6], DVD Storage will end up on core[7], Render will end up on core[0], Updates will end up on core[2], etc.


workerMap2Core.xml, workerMap4Core.xml, workerMap8Core.xml are also quite interesting.  If someone wanted to take the time, making a 3Core map would benefit those with tri-core processors.  The only difference between 2 and 4 is 2 puts audio on core1 at below normal priority.  That's a very minor change.


Edit: Wait a minute...

From 4Core:

```
<workerThread name="core_0_high" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_1_high" priority="abovenormal" core="1" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_1_below_normal" priority="belownormal" core="1" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_0_normal" priority="normal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="plugin_finalise_1" priority="abovenormal" core="1" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="visibility_task_1" priority="normal" core="1" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="gc_01" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="32768" />
  <workerThread name="gc_02" priority="abovenormal" core="1" stacksize="32768" />
```

Quoting troyrae360:

```
<threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap4Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="3" dvdStorageProcessor="3" dataSetMonitorProcessor="1" renderProcessor="3" updateProcessor="3" fileStreamProcessor="3" />
```

See the problem? 4Core is coded to only use two cores (core0, core1) and the hardwareconfig file confirms it is in fact only using two cores (core[1], core[3]).  There is a bug here because 8Core shows core0-7 as it should.  If I am seeing what I am seeing, that means Dirt2 is limited to 2 cores on a 4 core system.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 17, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Use Notepad.  Windows XML viewer FUBARs the nesting (these are "high" by the way--never realized there was a "very high" XD):
> 
> 
> "directx...forcedx9" is what will prevent DX10/11 from being used.
> ...



Ok Im gonna throw a spanner in the works, there are also 2 other files that should be looked at and edited, Here is a set of 3 xml codes that are suposed to make dx9 version look alot better. 

1. hardware_settings_restrictions.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
- <hardware_settings_restrictions>
- <cpu>
- <restrict_info>
- <restrict_if name="cores" op="int_eq" value="2">
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap2Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="1" dvdStorageProcessor="1" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="1" fileStreamProcessor="1" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_if name="cores" op="int_eq" value="3">
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap2Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="1" dvdStorageProcessor="1" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="1" fileStreamProcessor="1" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_if name="cores" op="int_eq" value="4">
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap4Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="3" dvdStorageProcessor="3" dataSetMonitorProcessor="1" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="2" fileStreamProcessor="3" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_if name="cores" op="int_ge" value="8">
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap8Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="6" dvdStorageProcessor="7" dataSetMonitorProcessor="4" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="2" fileStreamProcessor="5" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_if name="hyperThreading" op="bo_eq" value="true">
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap2Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="1" dvdStorageProcessor="1" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="1" fileStreamProcessor="1" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_else>
- <restrict_add>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="false" workerMapFile="system/workerMap.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="0" dvdStorageProcessor="0" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="0" fileStreamProcessor="0" /> 
  </restrict_add>
  </restrict_else>
  </restrict_info>
  </cpu>
- <audio_card>
- <audio>
- <restrict_set name="mixing" default="rapture3D">
  <allowed value="software" /> 
  <allowed value="hardware" /> 
  <allowed value="rapture3D" /> 
  </restrict_set>
  </audio>
  </audio_card>
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution>
- <!--  Minimum resolution 
  --> 
- <restrict_logical>
- <restrict_if name="width" op="int_le" value="639">
  <restrict_set name="width" default="640" /> 
  <restrict_set name="height" default="480" /> 
  </restrict_if>
- <restrict_if name="height" op="int_le" value="479">
  <restrict_set name="width" default="640" /> 
  <restrict_set name="height" default="480" /> 
  </restrict_if>
  </restrict_logical>
- <!--  Aspect Ratio 
  --> 
- <restrict_set name="aspect" default="normal">
  <allowed value="4:3" /> 
  <allowed value="5:4" /> 
  <allowed value="16:9" /> 
  <allowed value="16:10" /> 
  <allowed value="5:3" /> 
  <allowed value="3x4:3" /> 
  <allowed value="3x5:4" /> 
  <allowed value="3x16:9" /> 
  <allowed value="3x16:10" /> 
  </restrict_set>
  </resolution>
- <gamma>
  <restrict_float_range name="level" default="1.0" min="0.5" max="2.5" /> 
  </gamma>
- <textures>
  <restrict_int_range name="lod" default="20" min="1" /> 
  </textures>
  </graphics_card>
- <shadows>
- <restrict_set name="size" default="1536">
  <allowed value="128" /> 
  <allowed value="256" /> 
  <allowed value="512" /> 
  <allowed value="1024" /> 
  <allowed value="1536" /> 
  <allowed value="2048" /> 
  <allowed value="4096" /> 
  </restrict_set>
  <restrict_int_range name="maskQuality" default="2" min="0" max="2" /> 
  </shadows>
- <headlights>
  <restrict_int_range name="headlightQuality" default="2" min="0" max="2" /> 
  </headlights>
- <crowd>
  <restrict_bool name="enabled" default="true" /> 
  </crowd>
- <cloth>
  <restrict_bool name="enabled" default="true" /> 
  </cloth>
- <physics>
  <restrict_bool name="environmentalDamage" default="true" /> 
  <restrict_bool name="vehicleDamage" default="true" /> 
  </physics>
- <vehicles>
  <restrict_int_range name="characterQuality" default="4" min="0" max="4" /> 
  </vehicles>
- <water>
  <restrict_int_range name="detail" default="3" min="0" max="3" /> 
  </water>
- <input>
- <restrict_set name="device_type" default="auto">
  <allowed value="pad" /> 
  <allowed value="wheel" /> 
  </restrict_set>
  </input>
  </hardware_settings_restrictions>
```

2. hardware_settings_options.xml


```
- <hardware_config_options>
- <category name="sfx_accel">
- <option name="software" translation="lng_sfx_driver_software">
- <audio_card>
  <audio mixing="software" /> 
  </audio_card>
  </option>
- <option name="hardware" translation="lng_sfx_driver_hardware">
- <audio_card>
  <audio mixing="hardware" /> 
  </audio_card>
  </option>
- <option name="rapture3D" translation="lng_sfx_driver_goal">
- <audio_card>
  <audio mixing="rapture3D" /> 
  </audio_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="safe_mode">
- <option name="on">
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="800" height="600">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="on" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="on" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="ultralow" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="ultralow" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <!--  Graphics Defaults - This category offers default overall graphical settings. 
  --> 
- <category name="graphicsDetail">
- <option name="ultralow">
  <graphics_detail level="ultralow" /> 
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="640" height="480">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="2xmsaa" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="ultralow" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="ultralow" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="ultralow" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="dynamic_ambient_occ" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <graphics_detail level="low" /> 
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="800" height="600">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="2xmsaa" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="dynamic_ambient_occ" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium" type="default">
  <graphics_detail level="medium" /> 
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="1024" height="768">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="2xmsaa" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="dynamic_ambient_occ" option="low" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="on" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="medium" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <graphics_detail level="high" /> 
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="1024" height="768">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="4xmsaa" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="medium" dx_11_option="high" /> 
  <ref category="dynamic_ambient_occ" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="on" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <graphics_detail level="ultra" /> 
- <graphics_card>
- <resolution width="1024" height="768">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  </graphics_card>
  <ref category="aspect" option="normal" /> 
  <ref category="fullscreen" option="true" /> 
  <ref category="multisampling" option="4xmsaa" /> 
  <ref category="night_lighting" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="vsync" option="off" /> 
  <ref category="shadows" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="particles" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="mirrors" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="crowd" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="cloth" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="groundCover" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="trees" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="objects" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="car_reflection" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="water" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="post" option="high" dx_11_option="high" /> 
  <ref category="dynamic_ambient_occ" option="high" /> 
  <ref category="skidmarks" option="on" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleDrivers" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="vehicleLOD" option="ultra" /> 
  <ref category="physics" option="high" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="aspect">
- <option name="normal" translation="lng_gfx_aspect_normal">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="normal" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="4:3">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="4:3" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="5:4">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="5:4" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="16:9">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="16:9" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="16:10">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="16:10" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="5:3">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution aspect="5:3" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="multisampling">
- <option name="off" translation="lng_off">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="off" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_1">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="1" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_2">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="2" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="3" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_3">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="3" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="4" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_4">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="4" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="5" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_5">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="5" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="6" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_6">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="6" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="7" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_7">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="7" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="8" translation="pc_gfx_aaoption_8">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="8" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <!--  specific multisamling modes 
  --> 
- <option name="2xmsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_2xmsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="2xmsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="4xmsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_4xmsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="4xmsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="8xmsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_8xmsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="8xmsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="16xmsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_16xmsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="16xmsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="8xcsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_8xcsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="8xcsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="16xcsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_16xcsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="16xcsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="8xqcsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_8xqcsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="8xqcsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="16xqcsaa" translation="lng_gfx_aa_16xqcsaa">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution multisampling="16xqcsaa" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="night_lighting">
- <option name="low">
  <night_lighting volumes="false" lights="150" shadows="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <night_lighting volumes="true" lights="150" shadows="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <night_lighting volumes="true" lights="150" shadows="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="vsync">
- <option name="on">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution vsync="1" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="off">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution vsync="0" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="fullscreen">
- <option name="true" translation="on_off_on">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution fullscreen="true" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="false" translation="on_off_off">
- <graphics_card>
  <resolution fullscreen="false" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="gamma">
- <option name="0.5">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="0.5" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="0.6">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="0.6" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="0.7">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="0.7" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="0.8">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="0.8" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="0.9">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="0.9" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.0">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.0" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.1">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.1" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.2">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.2" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.3">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.3" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.4">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.4" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.5">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.5" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.6">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.6" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.7">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.7" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.8">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.8" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="1.9">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="1.9" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.0">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.0" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.1">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.1" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.2">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.2" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.3">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.3" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.4">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.4" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
- <option name="2.5">
- <graphics_card>
  <gamma level="2.5" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="shadows">
- <option name="ultralow">
  <shadows enabled="false" size="512" maskQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <shadows enabled="true" size="768" maskQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <shadows enabled="true" size="1024" maskQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <shadows enabled="true" size="1536" maskQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="particles">
- <option name="off">
  <particles enabled="false" wind="false" dynamicRes="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <particles enabled="true" wind="false" dynamicRes="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="mirrors">
- <option name="off">
  <mirrors enabled="false" forceBilinear="true" width="256" height="64" car_maxlod="4" car_culldist="0.0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="256" height="64" car_maxlod="4" car_culldist="100.0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="512" height="128" car_maxlod="3" car_culldist="200.0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="1024" height="256" car_maxlod="1" car_culldist="300.0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="2048" height="512" car_maxlod="0" car_culldist="4000.0" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="crowd">
- <option name="off">
  <crowd enabled="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <crowd enabled="true" detail="0" tessellation="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <crowd enabled="true" detail="1" tessellation="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <crowd enabled="true" detail="2" tessellation="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="cloth">
- <option name="off">
  <cloth enabled="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <cloth enabled="true" detail="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <cloth enabled="true" detail="1" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="dynamic_ambient_occ">
- <option name="low">
  <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="1" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="groundCover">
- <option name="off">
  <groundcover mode="off" clutter="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <groundcover mode="atoc" clutter="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="vehicleDrivers">
- <option name="off">
  <vehicles characterQuality="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <vehicles characterQuality="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <vehicles characterQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <vehicles characterQuality="3" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <vehicles characterQuality="4" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="vehicleLOD">
- <option name="low">
  <vehicles lodQuality="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <vehicles lodQuality="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <vehicles lodQuality="2" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <vehicles lodQuality="3" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="trees">
- <option name="ultralow">
  <trees lod="0.5" maxlod="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <trees lod="0.75" maxlod="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <trees lod="1.0" maxlod="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <trees lod="1.25" maxlod="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <trees lod="1.5" maxlod="1.5" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="objects">
- <option name="ultralow">
  <objects lod="0.5" maxlod="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="low">
  <objects lod="0.75" maxlod="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <objects lod="1.0" maxlod="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <objects lod="1.25" maxlod="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <objects lod="1.5" maxlod="1.5" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="car_reflection">
- <option name="low">
  <envmap faces="0" size="256" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <envmap faces="6" size="256" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <envmap faces="6" size="512" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <envmap faces="6" size="1536" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="water">
- <option name="low">
  <water update="false" detail="0" tessellation="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <water update="true" detail="1" tessellation="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <water update="true" detail="2" tessellation="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="ultra">
  <water update="true" detail="3" tessellation="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="post">
- <option name="low">
  <postprocess quality="0" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <postprocess quality="1" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high" dx11Only="false">
  <postprocess quality="2" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="skidmarks">
- <option name="off">
  <skidmarks enabled="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="on">
  <skidmarks enabled="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
- <category name="physics">
- <option name="low">
  <physics environmentalDamage="false" vehicleDamage="false" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="medium">
  <physics environmentalDamage="false" vehicleDamage="true" /> 
  </option>
- <option name="high">
  <physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" /> 
  </option>
  </category>
  </hardware_config_options>
```

3. hardware_settings_config.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
- <hardware_settings_config version="51">
- <cpu>
  <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="false" workerMapFile="system/workerMap.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="0" dvdStorageProcessor="0" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="0" fileStreamProcessor="0" /> 
  </cpu>
- <audio_card>
  <audio mixing="rapture3D" /> 
  </audio_card>
- <graphics_card>
  <directx forcedx9="false" /> 
- <resolution width="1680" height="1050" aspect="normal" fullscreen="true" vsync="0" multisampling="2xmsaa">
  <refreshRate rate="60" /> 
  </resolution>
  <gamma level="1.1" /> 
  </graphics_card>
  <graphics_detail level="ultra" /> 
  <textures lod="20" minlod="1" /> 
  <headlights enabled="true" headlightQuality="2" /> 
  <shadows enabled="true" size="1536" maskQuality="2" /> 
  <particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="true" /> 
  <crowd enabled="true" detail="2" tessellation="true" /> 
  <cloth enabled="true" detail="1" /> 
  <postprocess quality="2" /> 
  <groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" /> 
  <objects lod="1.5" maxlod="1.5" /> 
  <trees lod="1.5" maxlod="1.5" /> 
  <vehicles characterQuality="4" lodQuality="3" /> 
  <envmap faces="6" size="1536" forceBilinear="true" /> 
  <water update="true" detail="3" /> 
  <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="true" width="2048" height="512" car_maxlod="0" car_culldist="4000.0" /> 
  <skidmarks enabled="true" /> 
  <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="1" /> 
  <night_lighting volumes="true" lights="50" shadows="true" /> 
  <physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" /> 
  <input device_type="auto" /> 
  <motion enabled="false" ip="dbox" port="20777" delay="0" extradata="1" /> 
  </hardware_settings_config>
```

Would be good if someone with 58** with fully maxed settings could post all 3 files and try them out, and report back.

ps, the reson im doing this is becouse by old dx 10.1 graphics is running this game soooo smoothley at max setting!! im sure i can get it looking a bit better


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> Would be good if someone with 58** with fully maxed settings could post all 3 files and try them out, and report back.
> 
> ps, the reson im doing this is becouse by old dx 10.1 graphics is running this game soooo smoothley at max setting!! im sure i can get it looking a bit better



I'll post them up as soon as I get home (and get the new drivers installed of course )


----------



## JousteR (Feb 17, 2010)

i bought a XfX 5 series card and got a free dirt 2 steam key....thing is i dont do driving games..
Anyone with steam who would like my free code is most welcome..PM me first to do so will recieve. 

Sold to life on mars...well not sold i said it was free..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like I'm getting the game tonight  Big thanks to Jouster, so what do you say guys? Can I become a member at this Dirt 2 clubhouse?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys I wish you add me (consider me being a very easy win )

My LIVE name is BlackPantherGamer.


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 22, 2010)

pls del


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 21, 2010)

Isn't anyone playing this anymore?

I've been playing online lately but never saw anyone from here 

Pls add me, my GFWL name is BlackPantherGamer (and I promise my lack of driving skills will make you rofl!)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 21, 2010)

BP...I will be adding you! See you on the Dirt

I had an issue where I had hit some key combo and then Dirt2 wouldnt run full screen any more and even after deleting local content and re-downloading the same issue....so I found that settings XML and wouldn't you know it there is the full screen line =ing false! So I edited to true and then I was back to normal...lol...go figure.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone figured out a way to get Xfire in game working with this yet?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLOE-OdKYoE

Watch me LOL

audio was removed though because it was "copyrighted" LOL

I should have just turned off the music in the first place, so you can still hear the rumbling. But at least you won't get to hear me going a gear down too much (4th to 3rd to 2nd instead of 4th to 3rd only lol).


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2010)

Would have been lovely for Dirt2...

Hey btw let's bring this club back to life shall we?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

We play a lot lately, usually at night though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

steam is crazyeyesreaper

windows live is crazyeyesreaper

 i still play from time to time if people want to game with me use my msn yahoo or aim to hit me up first if im around ill always respond eitherway i finally hacked my saitek controller to work properly and can now actually steer which is nice

and awesome after getting this controller to finally work i went from 3rd place average on extreme to 1st place woot god i never thought id be so happy to have a controller on PC


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe7u25dGEuw

No music, so you can hear the engine 

Haven't uploaded yet the Baja rally though. My drifting at the start was great.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2010)

i like the game but.... codemasters STILL hasnt fixed controller support yet

i go to options manually configure the game to use my controller go to multiplayer etc it resets to defaults... so i have to race with the keyboard or let the ai drive for me as i change all the settings AGAIN this is pretty piss poor design for a racing game when 10 controllers work and they shaft the rest for no reason


----------



## Xorgetra (May 18, 2010)

I love this game !! just awesome !! it runs very smoothly and the graphics are very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

I can't get this crap to run on the new install of Windows 

Keep getting a d3dcompiler error or something.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

If it's on an AMD rig make sure Direct X is up to date, Chipset drivers are installed and that you downloaded the USB/NB Filter/SB Filter drivers from AMD's site.


----------



## Black Panther (May 18, 2010)

Add me! 
You'll always be winning against a woman driver after all 

Steam is BlackPanther75

Windows Live is BlackPantherGamer (or BlackPantherGam if the limit is 15 characters?)


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> steam is crazyeyesreaper
> 
> windows live is crazyeyesreaper
> 
> ...



What controller do you have? I have several and the assigned keys hold there settings...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> If it's on an AMD rig make sure Direct X is up to date, Chipset drivers are installed and that you downloaded the USB/NB Filter/SB Filter drivers from AMD's site.



I'll give that a try in a bit, going to take a nap, came home from work early because I was feeling like crap.


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll give that a try in a bit, going to take a nap, came home from work early because I was feeling like crap.



Hope you feel better cuz when you get it running I am gonna race you into the Dirt 2!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Hope you feel better cuz when you get it running I am gonna race you into the Dirt 2!



meh, I hardly game and when I do it's not online


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> If it's on an AMD rig make sure Direct X is up to date, Chipset drivers are installed and that you downloaded the USB/NB Filter/SB Filter drivers from AMD's site.



Ok, updating DX did the trick, game runs now only one small issue though.  It doesn't run full screen, it runs full screen but windowed, WTF!


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

Check for a fullscreen option in the options or just hit alt+enter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Check for a fullscreen option in the options or just hit alt+enter.



I have done that and everytime the game opens its windowed again.  I don't see nothing in the options that says full screen.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

Try hitting alt+enter twice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Try hitting alt+enter twice.



I'll give that a shot when I boot up the game again.  heading to work now though so it'll be later.


----------



## Black Panther (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It doesn't run full screen, it runs full screen but windowed, WTF!



I get that problem occasionally.

For no reason, sometimes the game runs full screen but windowed. It remains like that even if I press alt+enter a hundred times.
The problem is that I can't play it windowed. Whenever I've tried it like that the game starts getting very laggy till it locks up and 'stops responding' within 5 minutes. 

The only way to quit is through the task manager, but one process can't be removed, not even through 'remove process tree'.
I'd can't exit steam because 'dirt2 is still running'. For the same reason I cannot restart the game. In the task manager I'd have no applications running. Just that process which can't be removed. The only solution would be a hard re-boot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad to see its just not me that has this issue.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 23, 2010)

I wanna join the Club! 

I currently have it for PC, and it rocks!


----------



## Black Panther (May 23, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I wanna join the Club!
> 
> I currently have it for PC, and it rocks!



What's your steam or gfwl username mdsx?


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 23, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> What's your steam or gfwl username mdsx?



GFWL - Knight

But i use an offline account since i dont play multiplayer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

Well the windowed issue has been gone now a few days for me, weird but I'm glad it's gone


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2010)

I occasionally play, my GFWL ID is the same as my username here. I do not think I have ever played online though & I have no headset


----------



## Black Panther (May 23, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> GFWL - Knight
> 
> But i use an offline account since i dont play multiplayer.





theonedub said:


> I occasionally play, my GFWL ID is the same as my username here. I do not think I have ever played online though & I have no headset



You _can't_ play offline?
Online's where all the fun is 

I don't have a headset either.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> You _can't_ play offline?
> Online's where all the fun is
> 
> I don't have a headset either.



I barely play online. Mainly i play LAN. I play NFS Shift more than DiRT 2. Since its more fun on my G27.  But DiRT 2 is awesome.


----------



## Rogue Prince (May 24, 2010)

*I have played SHift aswell, way better than any rally game tho, but DiRT is not just any rally game.*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> What controller do you have? I have several and the assigned keys hold there settings...



my controller is a Saitek P990 dual analog and i asked codemaster about it they told me tough luck buy a supported controller and this was back when the game came out 

Dirt Dirt2 and Grid all have the same issue with this controller. yet every other PC game on the planet allows my controller to function properly seems only codemasters cock blocks my controller. but w/e i dont play Dirt2 much at all not really my game just glad it was free


----------



## anonemus (May 25, 2010)

I really like this game so much! Level 76 already, almost 90% finished, all on single player mode CASUAL  (no internet at home).

As I want more McRae games, I started playing GRID and ordered a copy of DiRT.


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2010)

I'm just level 24.  32% I think.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 25, 2010)

I'm level 36 lol.


----------



## anonemus (May 25, 2010)

Actually I take turns playing DIRT2 with my 9 year old son...and he's waaay better than me


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2010)

It's not like I always play DiRT2. Right now I'm playing Football Manager 2009.


----------



## anonemus (May 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my controller is a Saitek P990 dual analog and i asked codemaster about it they told me tough luck buy a supported controller and this was back when the game came out
> 
> Dirt Dirt2 and Grid all have the same issue with this controller. yet every other PC game on the planet allows my controller to function properly seems only codemasters cock blocks my controller. but w/e i dont play Dirt2 much at all not really my game just glad it was free



I tried using my Xbox 360 controller with Dirt2 but I eventually went back to using my keyboard. The only use for the controller right now is when I have to do Instant Replay and Flash


----------



## erixx (May 25, 2010)

I play all my vehicle games with joysticks since 15 years... bikes, cars, planes...

Currently using a Saitek Aviator, marketed as Xbox controlller compatible... and it is!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

I play with the 360 controller, works like a charm


----------



## anonemus (May 26, 2010)

Folks, can we try this here? Post your scores?

Game Mode - Time Trial Mode
Map - Croatia
Map Sector - Hairpin Run
Car Class - Any Car Class 

My son beats me here with a score of 1:42...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2010)

My personal best on that one is 1:45:41 with Ford Escort Mk II (keyboard).  Don't remember when I did it.

That's one of my least favorite courses (blind corners and narrow road).


----------



## anonemus (May 26, 2010)

We have almost the same record, Ford. I also do better on keyboard. 

It's one of my least favorite course as well but its one of the most challenging.

Some friends I know can finish better with a Dallenbach Special.


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2010)

I can only do a time invalidated with a Subaru Impreza WRX STi


----------



## anonemus (May 26, 2010)

I don't understand that time invalidated thing. Does it happen when one uses Flashback?


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2010)

anonemus said:


> I don't understand that time invalidated thing. Does it happen when one uses Flashback?



I don't know, but I was waaaay behind the ghost (which is @ 1:46:30) by the second checkpoint.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 26, 2010)

my best is 1:44 tough track for sure


----------



## anonemus (May 26, 2010)

What car did you use, Athlon?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2010)

The Dallenbach Special, in my opinion, is the best car in the game.  It brakes fast, accelerates, fast, and is extremely controllable.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2010)

1:40 for me with either the Escort or the Mistu X. With either car on this track I like to lower the car all the way down and stiffen the suspension all the way down. Shorten the gear ratio a tick, add one tick of downforce and set the brake bias to the rear one.

I'm setting up a Jam Session in about 10 minutes. Join up if you want to, the name of the session will be erocker414.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire it up fellas (and BP) lets play!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jun 2, 2010)

Dirt 2 (PC) FTW!


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 4, 2010)

I just started playing this game.  Generally, I hate racing games, but DiRT2 is pretty damn fun.  I'm going through the campaign mode right now.

I'm using a wired Xbox 360 controller which brought my enjoyment of this game up considerably.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Fire it up fellas (and BP) lets play!



Thanks for the invite, but..........


----------



## anonemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Finally finished 100% of DIRT2 and reached Level 80!

I've now started with DIRT1. I like this as well, even if the graphics isn't as good as DIRT2, but I find the races and places more interesting and challenging! There's even a race for big trucks!


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm starting up a Jam Session. The lobby name is erocker414. We have 5 guys on now and need a few more.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, game on!


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello, when are you guys playing next time?

I'M IN!


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, everyone who has the game here, I'm starting up a jam session. The lobby name is erocker414.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, just bought the game on steam, I'll hopefully be playing tonight.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 25, 2010)

Bought today also. DL'ing now. Be playing soon.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Bought today also. DL'ing now. Be playing soon.



I rarely play, but add me up BLK, same username as I use here  I am a *reckless *Dirt2 driver


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

How do I join you guys?

Need to join the steam group!


----------



## erixx (Jun 25, 2010)

same question here...

BTW, a higher end joystick makes the difference!!! Went from an Saitek Aviator to a Thrustmaster 16000 and WOW


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 25, 2010)

erixx said:


> same question here...
> 
> BTW, a higher end joystick makes the difference!!! Went from an Saitek Aviator to a Thrustmaster 16000 and WOW



Was thinking of giving this one a try. What is your opinion? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826280014


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

DiRT 2 with joystick? wtf


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 25, 2010)

There's only one thing in my house worthy of the name Thrustmaster, and it isn't a joystick.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 25, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> There's only one thing in my house worthy of the name Thrustmaster, and it isn't a joystick.


Bad Don


----------



## erixx (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi m8, well I can only guess and that is that it is a very basic stick, lots of bells, but try to touch one and check if you like the feel... I would not buy it, but... 
For my an incorrect stick can make or break a game.
good luck !


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2010)

Flightsticks with car racing games?! No thanks. A Xbox360 controller works perfectly.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> Flightsticks with car racing games?! No thanks. A Xbox360 controller works perfectly.


I have problems with contollers ( i have one now), my hands are to big. I end up just mashing buttons. Pork sausage fingers. Thanks dad for the over sized fingers.


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2010)

So.. tonight 10pm CST I'll have a lobby up.

My Windows Live name is erocker414. Add me to your friends list.


----------



## erixx (Jun 26, 2010)

Some car fans have driving wheels, right? flight sims fans have HOTAS and pedals and lots of stuff, for motercycle racing sims there is maybe 1 or 2 devices on the market, for tank sims there are no specific devices, afaik. 
Anyways, a joystick can do all the above and has a certain nice feeling that you are actually doing something with your hand. 
Obviously I do not appreciate a lot the trend that started many years back to use a PS2 controller on a PC, then manufactures started to make PC specific gamepads, then the xBox, etc... IMHO gamepads are for japanese people without room at home for better input devices, lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2010)

Believe me, I've tried racing games with a flightstick and I find it awkward at best. Wheels are nice, but it has to be a nice wheel with great feedback. A Xbox 360 controller works well with this game due to the vibration. You can feel what your car is actually doing. It's all just preference really. I remember using gamepads on things like a Commodore 64 and other machines in the early 80's, using a gamepad with a computer is nothing new, historically they came before the mouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 26, 2010)

If anyones looking to get this game, its on Steam for $10, I just bought a copy among other things (ouch $100 in games today)


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone else encountered problems running 10.6 cat. and DIRT2?  I just cant seem to stay stable for very long. It was running great until I upgraded today.  Took it back down to 10.3 cat. Still unstable. Doing a registry sweep now. Will reload an older version and see how it goes I guess.  Runs for about 45 mins and hard locks. Temps are ok.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Has anyone else encountered problems running 10.6 cat. and DIRT2?  I just cant seem to stay stable for very long. It was running great until I upgraded today.  Took it back down to 10.3 cat. Still unstable. Doing a registry sweep now. Will reload an older version and see how it goes I guess.  Runs for about 45 mins and hard locks. Temps are ok.



I haven't tried it with the 10.6 drivers, but it works fine with 10.5


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 26, 2010)

Well after a registry and driver sweep w/ a fresh 10.6 cat. install, all is good.  Played for a few hours without even a hicup. Glad that's over.


----------



## erixx (Jun 26, 2010)

eRocker, so it depends of what you are used to, after years. I have never used consoles, always PC plus joystick. Some people are topscoreres with just a keyboard. Go figure. It is personal.

So there was no point to say "Joystick wtf". 

-----------

By the way, beautiful game, fast, optimized, crazy and fun.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 30, 2010)

Got my new wheel today.  Makes a butt load  of difference in game. Ready to take on the world.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> eRocker, so it depends of what you are used to, after years. I have never used consoles, always PC plus joystick. Some people are topscoreres with just a keyboard. Go figure. It is personal.
> 
> So there was no point to say "Joystick wtf".
> 
> ...



With all the pitching and rolling going one, I would have trouble controlling the car. That's why I'm all like "wtf". Not personally against you, more shock that you can actually do it well. I completely agree that you should use what works best for you and our brains are all wired differently. 




blkhogan said:


> Got my new wheel today.  Makes a butt load  of difference in game. Ready to take on the world.



Do these newer wheels have good feedback and vibration? I really want to try it out, but they aren't necessarilly cheap either.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 30, 2010)

The logitech wheels are fantastic. The G25/27 or the PS3 GranTurismo wheel(900 degree wheels), all work good, and have great feedback effects.

I improve about 15% at least, going by lap times, using a wheel over the 360 pad. The ability to smoothly control steering angle as well as precise pedal control, makes a huge difference for me.

But I find Dirt2 to be a bit "loose/arcadey", for lack of a better term. I prefer Dirt1 control.

http://video.aol.ca/video-detail/si...imulator-not-d-box/38125944/?icid=VIDURVVID06


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

You think the Logitch momo would be alright?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 30, 2010)

Haven't used one, so I can't say. But I can say I don't regret buying the wheels(I have all three now), not one bit, so to me, are totally worth thier cost, given build quality and features. Add in Eyefinity and 3Dsurround, and driving games can't get much better than they are now, except for physics, but there are titles that offer that too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL at erockers avatar. they need those cars in dirt 2 !!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I seems like the Momo has the same guts as the G25, but the casing is a bit cheaper. On the look for one cheap! 


*Oh my, I'm almost at 20,000 posts. :shadedshu  Well, I'm glad they don't count in the clubhouse.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Got this on steam when it was on sale. Can't wait to get paid to buy my 5870 and play this game in its true glory.


----------



## erixx (Jun 30, 2010)

I dont know but... can you adjust deadzone, etc with a gamepad?

Makes a world of difference!

I am enjoying this game SO MUCH, I would kiss the devs!!!!! Would be nice if SBK-X was so smooth!!!!


----------



## anonemus (Jun 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But I find Dirt2 to be a bit "loose/arcadey", for lack of a better term. I prefer Dirt1 control.
> 
> http://video.aol.ca/video-detail/si...imulator-not-d-box/38125944/?icid=VIDURVVID06



Same here!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I finally got into playing it and I had tried it at a friends before and had it set to the hardest difficultly and was placing 1st pretty consistently. But now that I bought the game on Steam and I go to those same races with the same car, I got destroyed. I only tried Croatia - Hairpin Run, I was getting times around 1.47, and only placing like 7th. 1st place was always placing over 10 seconds faster than me, I mean I'm sure it's possible to shave a few seconds, but 10 would be way way beyond average, would more be liek the stting of "1 in a million can play on this, maybe 1 in 5 million".

Maybe I was just unlucky, but it blew my mind. I have only got about 1 hours of seat time with this game when I tried that race, so maybe it's possible, but I am quite good at racing games, just doesn't seem possible to me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 2, 2010)

Some people online play pretty aggressively.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Some people online play pretty aggressively.



I haven't played online yet, that was single player, most impressive computer times ever. That race you also start staged out, so I wasn't able to see them if I would have been able to I would have called even more BS.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone find me the DiRT2 icon in .png form and preferably at least 128x128. I already tried my best with the small .ico file but whatever I do it would still appear quite pixelated. I started using Circle Dock a week ago, and I had to make do with a generic "racing" .png icon for DiRT2.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Well after a registry and driver sweep w/ a fresh 10.6 cat. install, all is good.  Played for a few hours without even a hicup. Glad that's over.


With those 'nasty' ATI drivers you sometimes need to do a 'proper' uninstall (driver cleaner pro in safe mode). 

On a more serious note, Im a bit anal about my driver upgrades and I do that EVERYTIME with my Nvidia stuff and did it in my ATI days as well. 

See you on the Battlefield, or in Dirt2!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Can someone find me the DiRT2 icon in .png form and preferably at least 128x128. I already tried my best with the small .ico file but whatever I do it would still appear quite pixelated. I started using Circle Dock a week ago, and I had to make do with a generic "racing" .png icon for DiRT2.



Why not just use whatever you want? I don't mind the Dirt 2 Icon, but if you got photoshop or even paint will allow you to scale, just won't be as nice. 

Here's some images that would make for nice icons





















I think any of those would be better than the original one. But if you do want the original logo, here is is. I can't get you it in png form as I don't have photoshop installed right now, so you will have tu cut out the background yourself. But I still vote that top icon is the best, and it's in png with no background already.


----------



## erixx (Jul 13, 2010)

Just to bump the thread, I left all my other games to play dirt2, it is realy funny....

... with a joooooystiiiiiiick LOL

What is disturbing is the accent they lay on 1) custom paint (I dont care) 2) bloody items to have inside your car, like bears, ducks, skulls, whatever... Are the designers serious? In my car I don't have no fucking distractions, for the win


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 29, 2010)

Well level 23 now in 2 days

Ive been playing on serious with arrow keys, but i have fast fingers and slide perfectly. 

Love the game.

Ive gotten in the most rediculas crashes. 

Yesterday, I hit a little mound, shot me in the air, I literally did 2 perfect barrel rolls flying in the air like a eagle, i landed, I taped emergency break, and it didn't need to slide back on track, I literally, pulled out a burnout paradise trick in dirt 2 

I love going 155-160 in a trail blazer!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 16, 2010)

I want to join too! Picked up the game yesterday for free    Am very impressed with the game play and car mechanics.  I can only rock DX 10.1 but DAMNNNNN this game looks good.  My handle is AlienIsGOD


----------



## JC316 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can add me too. Windows live ID is Krythoth.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 16, 2010)

I kinda find this game a bit easy.. I play on the difficulty with 1 flashback, and with damage.. without damage is sooo easy  is it just me? I'm not bad in sports and racing games (except F1 2010) but I ain't that good either


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 16, 2010)

can i join, i bought a copy off a member a few days ago


----------



## trt740 (Oct 27, 2010)

Man just got a 1080P computer monitor and Dirt 2 looks great on my oced 5850.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, I can't think of any game that looks better than this. I don't play too often anymore but when I do I always seem to find myself surprised on how good the graphics look. I can't wait to play it on my TV again once my HTPC is up and running again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I can't think of any game that looks better than this. I don't play too often anymore but when I do I always seem to find myself surprised on how good the graphics look. I can't wait to play it on my TV again once my HTPC is up and running again.



Between DIRT2 and Fallout 3 I'm truly in love


----------



## n-ster (Oct 27, 2010)

wait till NFS Hot pursuit and Dirt 3 come  with a nice Logitech G25.... YUM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> wait till NFS Hot pursuit and Dirt 3 come  with a nice Logitech G25.... YUM



I'm really looking forward to those games.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 27, 2010)

Same here


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been away from TPU too much.
Didn't even know there was a DiRT 2 thread.
I've been playing it a lot.

I'm probably something in the 30's with the current tournament not that I am going to get first with the kind of "legit" racers out there.

The name is Applique D2 in Dirt 2.

No cheating, just fair play with the odd connection lag and some cursing when it happens


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

let's get a group together tonight to play!! say 11pm eastern?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought the 350z and boy does it suck (at least I suck driving it)


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> let's get a group together tonight to play!! say 11pm eastern?


I would if I knew when that was -_-"



theonedub said:


> I bought the 350z and boy does it suck (at least I suck driving it)


The raly 350z is one of the most used by te fastet drivers in GRID.
I personally prefer the Group N over it but still can get very good time is the 350z too.

Otherwise the 350z is average in everything else.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> I would if I knew when that was -_-"
> 
> 
> The raly 350z is one of the most used by te fastet drivers in GRID.
> ...



1.5 hours from right now.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd love to be in here, but Dirt 2 constantly crashes for me, no matter what I've tried...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> 1.5 hours from right now.



Damn....at work.



t_ski said:


> I'd love to be in here, but Dirt 2 constantly crashes for me, no matter what I've tried...



Does t crash every hour or does it crash more than that?
I know of someone who has their 5970 Sapphire crash on them every hour


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

Sometimes I can get through a race or two, but it locks the game up (I can ctrl+alt+del out of it) usually during play (not map loading).  I need to try it out again since I just got a new soundcard...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 5, 2010)

Dirt 2 doesn't like Sound card drivers and options... I had to disable GFX (or something similar) for it to stop crashing...

I love the 350Z  its the car I use the most currently...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

I tested it out last night and got the the first race, but it locked up when the replay started.  I forget to switch the audio over to hardware anyway.  I think it's still set on the blue nipple sound option...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2010)

Dirt 2 behaved a bit strangely for a while with my system when it came to the replays.
It would pause for a second before changing to the next camera for a while.
I don't know what fixed it but during that time I was having issues with audio codecs.
I was using XP codec pack, matroska codec pack and CCCP.

I removed all of them and now just use K-Lite Full.

I have not com across the issue since but I don't know if the packs where the issue.

It just came to mind since I was playing Oblivion and found the game would pause whenever the bg music changed.

Does the game run fine with single card T-Ski?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wana race


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Does the game run fine with single card T-Ski?



Not really wanting to do this, as it would suck to have to pull the card out every time I want to play.  However, I do have plans to slap a waterblock on the second card.  If I ever get around to it, that might be the best time to try that out.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

Dirt 3 will be here in 1 month so why don't we give Dirt 2 its last hurrah and get together for some multiplayer. Anytime this weeks after 7pm CST works for me!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2011)

i gotz exams, so im out guys


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i gotz exams, so im out guys



Well, we have a whole month yet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, we have a whole month yet.



well i have 2.5 months of exams  . i will join you in dirt3


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well i have 2.5 months of exams  . i will join you in dirt3



Jeeze man! You go the the University of Unecessary Testing? Then again, I went to art school, they didn't expect much from us when it came to exams in liberal arts and other non-art areas.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Jeeze man! You go the the University of Unecessary Testing? Then again, I went to art school, they didn't expect much from us when it came to exams in liberal arts and other non-art areas.



This is true. If you show up they are surprised. If you show up sober they kick you out.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Dirt 3 will be here in 1 month so why don't we give Dirt 2 its last hurrah and get together for some multiplayer. Anytime this weeks after 7pm CST works for me!



You can count me in. I got dirt 2 on sale a year ago. Played some single player, then stopped. I think we were on a L4D kick on multiplayer then.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 25, 2011)

Man O Man.... I have been looking for people to play with for awhile. Why did it not occur to me to look to see if anyone was playing here. I will play especially on the weekend. (I work second shift) If someone feels so inclined please PM with the time and place if you guys play on weekends. I will be also getting Dirt 3so if doesn't happen now I will definitely get in on this next time!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2011)

hey nooobs, only a week and a half until dirt 3! will there be a separate clubhouse? also, preorder dirt 3 on steam and save 5 bucks and get a giftable copy of dirt 2!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

I'll prob pick up Dirt 3 as soon as it hits its first Steam sale.


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey nooobs, only a week and a half until dirt 3! will there be a separate clubhouse? also, preorder dirt 3 on steam and save 5 bucks and get a giftable copy of dirt 2!



to me, this is probably the only racing game worth buying, no NFS crap

looking forward to it, idk if imana pre-order or not yet


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2011)

Thread/OP updated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2011)

i cant wait to run you all off the road with my leet keyboard driving skills.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i cant wait to run you all off the road with my leet keyboard driving skills.



really want a force feedback wheel! or maybe even one with a clutch


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

Gah, I bit the bullet and pre-ordered it.


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Gah, I bit the bullet and pre-ordered it.





I'd love a wheel but I'm going to uni next year so it would be a bit pointless.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

yeah I don't got a wheel either, if I bought one I would want to spend money on it, but I just bought a turbo kit, ported heads, and some other goodies for my real car that totals almost 3 grand, so keyboard racer I shall be!


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> yeah I don't got a wheel either, if I bought one I would want to spend money on it, but I just bought a turbo kit, ported heads, and some other goodies for my real car that totals almost 3 grand, so keyboard racer I shall be!



At least I bought a X360 controller  you should invest in that too, 0$ MAX


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2011)

360 controller works great for this game. They've got the vibration and controls programed perfectly for this game. The vibration really seems to help with feeling the road.


----------



## EarthDog (May 13, 2011)

I cant get mine to work on the logitech pad...


----------



## Widjaja (May 13, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> I cant get mine to work on the logitech pad...



What Logitech pad do you have?
I used a Logitech Dual Action controller in DiRT 2 all settings had to be customized.

I would think DiRT 3 is Logitech controller friendly due to Logitech being the company releasing the most widely used steering wheels.


----------



## EarthDog (May 13, 2011)

Its the one that looks like a PS2 controller. Software installed or not, custom or not, it would not rumble.


----------



## Widjaja (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I have one of those but not the Rumble pad version.
As long as I can control the car like I did in DiRT 2 I'm all set.

I use the Logitech software with mine.


----------



## b82rez (May 18, 2011)

Have purchased Dirt 3, loved Dirt 2 (I still play it) so count me in on this clubhouse and see you guys on the Dirt next week. (or tonight if someone wants to rip it up on Dirt 2 )


----------



## Widjaja (May 18, 2011)

Thought DiRT 3 was out and went to Eb expecting it to be there -_-"

Pre ordered.
Can't wait as DiRT 2 is now riddled with cheaters.
Funny when you beat them though as some of them get very mad.

One even said "no way I cheat" and then kicked me from the session when I won.

Lol


----------



## b82rez (May 18, 2011)

I haven't noticed any cheaters on Dirt 2 (although have seen a lot of people who are REALLY good at it) Would you class these people as cheaters? Would make a lot of sense if they are and I would feel better about my driving skills..


----------



## Widjaja (May 18, 2011)

b82rez said:


> I haven't noticed any cheaters on Dirt 2 (although have seen a lot of people who are REALLY good at it) Would you class these people as cheaters? Would make a lot of sense if they are and I would feel better about my driving skills..



Ironically when the exploit using clans were questioned, they also said "I see no cheat?"

I know of exploits which work online myself since GRiD due to being involved with certain clans who I was certain were just very skilled until they offered me to use them to make me look like I could not be defeated as well.

Check out the tournament leader boards and LA time trial.
Ounila decent in nearly 3min
LA Marina air in 15 sec,
You will see a pattern.
If you beleive it is just a glitch think again.
It's all for the win and to make hard working honest drivers mad.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2011)

woot! finally pre-purchased! can't wait until tuesday! do we know if it will be a midnight activation or not? doesnt look like a pre-load  and i dont see my free giftable copy of dirt 2.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking tonight or tomorrow night we should give Dirt 2 a sendoff with some TPU multiplayer action! Around 9pm CST-ish? Lemme know if you're in!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

saturday sounds great, but we need a time to suit most/all of us.

 want to go by GMT time


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> saturday sounds great, but we need a time to suit most/all of us.
> 
> want to go by GMT time



So you chaps are about 6 to 7 hours ahead of us. Saturday would be good around 2pm (my time)?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2011)

im busy all day saturday but i can play tonight or tomorrow night. i have to remember my lame microcrap live info.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> So you chaps are about 6 to 7 hours ahead of us. Saturday would be good around 2pm (my time)?



about 9 our time, so it's perfect, just after dinner and still plenty of time for other things!
but who else are we accommodating, as we will not be the only ones playing


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2011)

erocker lives in Central, so its 5PM at his place, so 2PM is 8PM UK time


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2011)

did anyone get any notification about the dirt 2 giftable copy???


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> did anyone get any notification about the dirt 2 giftable copy???



Did you try: Games->Manage gifts->scroll down to extra copies?


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 20, 2011)

Preordered my copy.

One problem though, it said i will get a giftable copy of dirt2 but i got it in my games list so i cant give it to my mate


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

foxy@OC'd said:


> Preordered my copy.
> 
> One problem though, it said i will get a giftable copy of dirt2 but i got it in my games list so i cant give it to my mate



do what erocker just suggested. i didnt know that option was there before or it was moved or something.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> do what erocker just suggested. i didnt know that option was there before or it was moved or something.



Tnx for that but it doesnt show in my gift options.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

beats me then.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 20, 2011)

Steam ripped me off more or less. coz i already own another two copy's of dirt2... One on a Disk and one on my other steam acc


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

i doubt they purposely ripped you off. i also own dirt 2 and it showed up in my gift options. send steam an email and get it cleared up.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 20, 2011)

To be honest im to lazy to do that :/


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

then you are ripping yourself off lol!


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2011)

Preload available now on STEAM.

Weighs in @ 11854.8 MB.


----------



## Funtoss (May 20, 2011)

i so want to play this on my momo! :L


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> *The DiRT 3 Clubhouse!*
> 
> http://assets.vg247.com/current//2010/11/dirt3header1.jpg​
> This clubhouse is dedicated to DiRT 3. Here we can get together to show our screenshots, videos and talk about the game. There is a freinds list in the game, so let's share our in game names and start racing together!
> ...


Cool A Dirt 3 club!

I can beat your ass Erocker even if Kitt is driving lol...

Sweet, I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

im gonna rip apart my rig this weekend and clean all the dust out and remount the cpu and fan and format the hdd and what not just for this game!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im gonna rip apart my rig this weekend and clean all the dust out and remount the cpu and fan and format the hdd and what not just for this game!


And is that going to make you a better Driver


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool A Dirt 3 club!
> 
> I can beat your ass Erocker even if Kitt is driving lol...
> 
> Sweet, I cant wait!!!!



It's on. If you have Dirt 2 I'll race you any track any car.


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool A Dirt 3 club!
> 
> I can beat your ass Erocker even if Kitt is driving lol...
> 
> Sweet, I cant wait!!!!



Whats your gamer tag in GFWL?
Could get some practice


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

erocker414. I'll sign on


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Whats your gamer tag in GFWL?
> Could get some practice


fullinfusion aka infusion42@hotmail.com


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

Ok I'll be logging in now.
Someone start up a session 

My Game tag is Applique D2


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> And is that going to make you a better Driver



duh 

edit: games for windows live was created by fags for use by fags.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> duh
> 
> edit: games for windows live was created by fags for use by fags.


Why ya leave the round? Easy Rhino!!! leaving after loosing make ya a better driver?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Ok I'll be logging in now.
> Someone start up a session
> 
> My Game tag is Applique D2



added


----------



## Law-II (May 20, 2011)

*Dirt3 preload*

Hi

Dirt3 now available for preload on Steam

atb

Law-II


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

I'm glad I do not have to download this game.
over 11GB :O


----------



## Law-II (May 20, 2011)

Hi

it's a whopper

atb

Law-II


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2011)

Whoa. I need another SSD soon if I want to accomodate all the games on my wishlist.


----------



## _JP_ (May 20, 2011)

I'll wait for reviews/videos. Plus, I don't use Steam.
I saw an Opel Manta 400 on the latest trailer. That put a smile in my face. They just jumped a notch in my consideration. 
EDIT: Russel Brookes' Manta 400 to be specific.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

Eh, it's not that large, most games now days. Witcher 2 wasn't available for pre-load and my folder for that is 16GB.


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2011)

If I can drive a Subaru Impreza WRX on snow I'm happy, because thats what I do in real life. I was hoping for a snow stage since Dirt 1.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Why ya leave the round? Easy Rhino!!! leaving after loosing make ya a better driver?



 for some reason i was getting game audio through my headphones but voices from you guys was coming through my sound system. and then it just crashed on me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2011)

I just really wanted to reply so i could sign my post with a random acronym and my forum name.. that and im pumped to get my dirt 3 on


rbbs

shibdib


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> for some reason i was getting game audio through my headphones but voices from you guys was coming through my sound system. and then it just crashed on me.


Haha your complaining about your mic and I was bitching why my mic wasn't working hahahah
Had fun anyways, just to bad it was cut short


----------



## Widjaja (May 21, 2011)

I don't bother with the mic or listening to what people are saying through audio because for the most part it sounds terrible.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2011)

Watched some videos over youtube, and i liked capture the flag game,I guess I will to to shop today and buy this game, to do some racing with you .And just a little question does it have EU and US server or its just one single server?
Just noticed in my game shop it says released in 3 days but it shows that its actually in stock 
And why this time thees no PC version of the game(little correction looks like its steam release and no dvd release because shops shows only ps3 and xbox vrsion.)?In any case I go for PS3


----------



## _JP_ (May 21, 2011)

Ah, cool, my reply was merged here. I didn't even knew there was a Dirt3 clubhouse already...
So, has anybody listed the cars so far that are going to be in the game, from what has been seen in the trailers?
EDIT: Because I could do that, if anyone asked...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I don't bother with the mic or listening to what people are saying through audio because for the most part it sounds terrible.


I'm sure there is alot of ppl with great sounding mics but don't set them up proper


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm sure there is alot of ppl with great sounding mics but don't set them up proper



The key is to jam the mic right into your mouth, like swallow the thing, it provides the best mic sound.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm sure there is alot of ppl with great sounding mics but don't set them up proper



You mean like you sounding like your putting your voice through an overdrive effect. Dirt 2's voice system is horrid.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> You mean like you sounding like your putting your voice through an overdrive effect. Dirt 2's voice system is horrid.


any way on making a test recording and use the sound cards controls to clean things up?


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> any way on making a test recording and use the sound cards controls to clean things up?



Considering I never heard a clean voice in that game, I doubt it. Hopefully it will work differently in Dirt 3. Otherwise there's always the Teamspeak server.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Considering I never heard a clean voice in that game, I doubt it. Hopefully it will work differently in Dirt 3. Otherwise there's always the Teamspeak server.


and hows it set up? to be run while gaming I mean? I heard of team speak but never tried it.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

I have a Teamspeak server up and running for TPU. All you need is the Teamspeak 3 client.

http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads

I'm re-doing the server right now, so I should be on.

Server info:

208.100.9.178

port: 4302

password: winchester


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have a Teamspeak server up and running for TPU. All you need is the Teamspeak 3 client.
> 
> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
> 
> ...



doanloading now, I'll be on soon. Just grabbing the wife a few things atm.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

Connections-->Connect-->Type in info from above.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

Am I doing something wrong?







Says fail


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2011)

you did not include the port

should be 

ip.ip.ip.ip:4302


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> you did not include the port
> 
> should be
> 
> ip.ip.ip.ip:4302


Thanks Dave, but whre do I enter the port #? I dont see the port number any where.. sorry im dumb but hey


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2011)

right after the IP, liek I posted above.


put:

208.100.9.178:4302


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> right after the IP, liek I posted above.
> 
> 
> put:
> ...


Thanks Dave,


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

are we playing today at all?


----------



## cool_recep (May 21, 2011)

Got the game 5 days ago at LLANO tech day  It is lovely but I love playing with trainers


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> are we playing today at all?


Hey Boss Im playing atm, You can add me if you like... My GFWL tag is fullinfusion


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

ahh, if you had told me 10 mins before... i just went out  sorry mate


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if dirt 3 got 5.1 ch sound, because I bought today sound system for tv want to try it out when game hits shelves.Just a quick question are all games for ps3 5.1ch, because on disc case it doesnt say anything about 5.1 support.not on single disc i got at home. Like castlevania, GOW3,FF13 ect. its just says doubly digital, or doubly surround.
P.S.
Atleast on all movie Blu-ray discs says that it got 5.1ch sound ect


----------



## DaveK (May 21, 2011)

Man I can't wait for this game to come out. I'm glad rallying is taking the hot seat this time and hopefully it's less American-ised than DiRT 2 so there's less X-Games and explosions crap.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ahh, if you had told me 10 mins before... i just went out  sorry mate


No problem mate, just add me later if you want..


DaveK said:


> Man I can't wait for this game to come out. I'm glad rallying is taking the hot seat this time and hopefully it's less American-ised than DiRT 2 so there's less X-Games and explosions crap.


Haha no doubt


----------



## Widjaja (May 22, 2011)

I get up too late at  the moment.
As my life currently allows me for a period of time so I most likely won't be on when you guys are.
Annoyingly enough the most active time is in the early hours of the morning here.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2011)

Im on a limited cash budget atm due to me taking a H***tatt*ck a month ago . But after buying ma pills and food, I cant wait to get D3 !  Whoot!!! God this is sad  But what a swet game!!!!!


----------



## Widjaja (May 22, 2011)

^^ Saw you on about 30min ago.
Was joining to invite you to my lobby.

I think Australasia gets DiRT 3 Last -_-"

4 days away now D:
Either way I get the boxed version 

PB on Mali Alan Pass today in the Escort.
2:59 sec finally!
Although my racing buddy got 2:56 lol.
Germans used to driving fast....damn autobahn.
So jealous.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

I'm getting antsy to play this game.

Here's a couple of dry Brits doing a review! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA0I8Wa4rIQ&feature=player_embedded#at=318


----------



## DaveK (May 23, 2011)

I'm low on cash at the moment so I made a deal with my mam, I study my ass off for the next few weeks and she splits the cost of the game with me when it's out Tuesday, though I might have to wait til the end of the week. Hopefully she holds her end of the deal, I really want this game


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

10 hours to go. Looks like they bumped up the release a little. It now lists it as May 23rd 11pm CST.


----------



## Widjaja (May 23, 2011)

24th May here still yo get it the game before I do.

Damn it can't wait as it appears there are a lot of new drivers coming into DiRT 2 right now for some odd reason and I feel bad racing them or they act like they are afk until I leave and ready up with the other driver in the lobby much closer to their level.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Damn it can't wait as it appears there are a lot of new drivers coming into DiRT 2 right now for some odd reason



Probablly due to Dirt 2 being free with Dirt 3. I noticed that too. I'm excited to play!!


----------



## Widjaja (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Probablly due to Dirt 2 being free with Dirt 3. I noticed that too. I'm excited to play!!



What?!
They should pay for it! 
Oh well they can have DiRT 2, I've used and abused it anyway.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

i have to get home by 630pm, run, mow the lawn, clean up the house and fix my damn cpu fan which is making awful noises all in time for the midnight release.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

It's supposed to launch in North America in 45 minutes. Anyone going to play?


----------



## b82rez (May 24, 2011)

Jesus! releases in less than an hour and I'm stuck at work and after this I gotta hit up the gym before coming home to Dirt 3!! Gonna be worth the wait though!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

decrypting files which takes way too long...


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

92%...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 92%...



damn this q9650! yah! yah! *snaps whip*


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

Not impressed with the graphics.


Benchmark test included, runs ASPEN map.


----------



## b82rez (May 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Not impressed with the graphics.



Why? Whats wrong with them? Dirt 2 was one of the nicest looking games I've ever played and the Dirt 3 screenshots/gameplay I've seen looks amazing...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Decrypting is very slow, got in TS and see a bunch of BC2, but can't play that while waiting for it to decrypt


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

b82rez said:


> Why? Whats wrong with them? Dirt 2 was one of the nicest looking games I've ever played and the Dirt 3 screenshots/gameplay I've seen looks amazing...



I've played for a bit now. They are OK.

Track deformation isn't permanent. Kinda something I've been waiting for.


Definately a stepped-up experience from Dirt2, but at the same time, wholey familiar.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Well I got a few races in now on Advanced, she's a bit twitchy with a keyboard  Had to really get a fine touch, lots of tapping turn keys fast, moved gas/brake to W and S, Rewind to Q, and E-Brake to spacebar. Much easier to control, you can see my mad tapping in this video where I get owned. Was trying for 1st and to cross the finishline at 100mph or greater for the bonus, was doing about 105 and come around the corner to see this jack hole sitting on the line... I did a rewind for full length hoping it would be far enough for him to not F it up a 2nd time, and sure enough he didn't and I got the Gold!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2011)

b82rez said:


> Why? Whats wrong with them? Dirt 2 was one of the nicest looking games I've ever played and the Dirt 3 screenshots/gameplay I've seen looks amazing...


Ah don't listen to Cad , he nit picks about everything in.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah don't listen to Cad , he nit picks about everything in.



Yes, yes I do. Being a reviewer creates the mindset that you expect differences in every product, and those differnces is how you compare, and form an opinion. That's exactly WHY you should listen...

I was hoping for something that would require 6950 Crossfire. One 6950 plays the game fantastically well, with no slowdowns that I saw, and minimum FPS of 55.

EasyRhino, Erocker and I played about 10 full races last night, 3 different race types, and I think each track was different as well.

Netcode works well, online racing was great, but I'll tell you guys waht...one push off the track from another palyer, and you'll more than likely end in last place.

Minimal car setup change options, just like Dirt2. I would have preferred a bit more in hte options department, but I suppose it works.

It's a very "arcadey"-feeling game, so it loses some points there from me. I have been playing the Colin McRae rally games since the franchise started, and I had hoped that this title would harken back to some of the older titles, like the first Dirt game, and it's not...

It's Dirt2, better optimized, smoother, a bit more detail, and new tracks.

We had fun last night, and I already paid for my copy long ago...yes, I wanted more, but at the same time, there's nothing wrong with the game, at all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

I think you are forgetting one thing dave, this is a cross platform title, I honestly wasn't expecting it to look any better at all than Dirt 2 based solely on that.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think you are forgetting one thing dave, this is a cross platform title, I honestly wasn't expecting it to look any better at all than Dirt 2 based solely on that.



You know what, you are very right, but I was hoping the PC version would get a little something extra.

The game isn't bad, by any stretch of the imagination, but like fullinfusion said, I am being critical.

Actually enjoying it A LOT. With a gamepad.

I'll hook up the wheel later and see how that goes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

I enjoy it. I would rename it though from 'Dirt 3' to 'Dirt 2.5'


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

I'm liking it, it seems the controls are a lot more touchy, I have to work the crap out of the keyboard to get my car around the track, almost nerve wracking, especially if I want all the rep from taking the worst cars.



cadaveca said:


> You know what, you are very right, but I was hoping the PC version would get a little something extra.



I'm betting it does. I remember when I was playing in the BC2 beta on PS3, then the PC beta came out and I was pretty pissed, it didn't seem any better than the PS3. The game came out and got some small improvements, but nothing ground breaking, I mean it looked great, but I remembered the PS3 looking about as good. Then I went over to a friends and seen him playing it on PS3 and I just laughed, was such a large difference, but I couldnt notice it till I had gone from sexyness to lameness with my own eyes, not through gameplay vids.


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2011)

Man I totally forgot about this game. Just checked my favorite game store and -bwaahaha- the all English version is ten bucks cheaper (on PS3) than the synchronised version. Ha, sucks to not know English. Also German voice acting is generally horrible so I'll be getting the English version anyway.

HOLD IT! Why not for PC? Because I like racing games on consoles more, thats why.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

MRCL said:


> HOLD IT! Why not for PC? Because I like racing games on consoles more, thats why.



PC + Xbox 360 controller = superior console. Unless of course, your PC isn't as powerful as a console.


Ugh.. I was up till 5am playing this, I'm broken and tired.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Just incase anyone out there is having issues connecting to Live, make sure D3 is the top Window. If you start the login then tab out, it will just fail to connect over and over, or at least thats what it does for me.


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> PC + Xbox 360 controller = superior console. Unless of course, your PC isn't as powerful as a console.
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I was up till 5am playing this, I'm broken and tired.



My video card lacks considerably. Also My hands were forged to accomodate the PS3 controller better.

And I like chilling on the sofa playing on my 50" plasma. Also: Splitscreen.


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2011)

I can find Dirt 2 on my Steam for €19.99 but no Dirt 3?

Is there a different release date for Europe? Weren't they advertising that we can pre-load it prior to release


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Well I just finished a race and it goes into a cinematic view of my truck and I notice I am missing my driver side front tire. So I figured I'd catch it on replay, guess you don't need tires to get 1st place 

[yt]RYDG2fQ-mww[/yt]



Black Panther said:


> I can find Dirt 2 on my Steam for €19.99 but no Dirt 3?
> 
> Is there a different release date for Europe? Weren't they advertising that we can pre-load it prior to release



See if this link works http://store.steampowered.com/app/44320/


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just finished a race and it goes into a cinematic view of my truck and I notice I am missing my driver side front tire. So I figured I'd catch it on replay, guess you don't need tires to get 1st place



Thats not even unrealistic. I saw a guy finish a race and his driver side tire was blown off. So was most of the rim. He finished a race on three wheels and didn't even notice at first. And he drove around 120 miles most of the time. In the woods. In winter. Well Subarus are tough  I know mine is. Rear passenger side spring ripped in half, and I didn't even notice until a mechanic casually pointed it out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

The truck felt a bit pushy up front, you can tell in the video, the last corner it just pushes instead of sliding, but it honestly wasn't too bad. Was pretty cool to see a finish with no tire after that, I could tell a bit, I'm betting it would be much more noticeable on dirt, or tarmac, at least I hope.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

I can preorder and im in the UK?
must be something with malta BP


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2011)

Yup, 1Kurgan1's link told me:



> Oops, sorry!
> An error was encountered while processing your request:
> 
> This item is currently unavailable in your region



But I'm so sure a couple of weeks ago the predownload was available, together with free Dirt 2. I only didn't get it because I don't know of anyone needing Dirt 2... 

Now that the game's released it's no longer available in my region?? (wth)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

MRCL said:


> My video card lacks considerably. Also My hands were forged to accomodate the PS3 controller better.
> 
> And I like chilling on the sofa playing on my 50" plasma. Also: Splitscreen.



not to get into an argument over pc vs console gaming, it is fine if you prefer racing on the console, but you get the same experience with this game on pc but with better graphics. of course if your gpu sucks then stay away. but a console controller hooked up wirelessly to your pc hooked up to your big screen hdtv is good fun. what is more, dirt 3 for PC has a splitscreen mode.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The truck felt a bit pushy up front, you can tell in the video, the last corner it just pushes instead of sliding, but it honestly wasn't too bad. Was pretty cool to see a finish with no tire after that, I could tell a bit, I'm betting it would be much more noticeable on dirt, or tarmac, at least I hope.



how did you loose it?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> dirt 3 for PC has a splitscreen mode.



you've just made it a must buy for me, always been irritated at how dirt 2 didn't have one


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you've just made it a must buy for me, always been irritated at how dirt 2 didn't have one



yea it is one of the best things about dirt 3 over dirt 2


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea it is one of the best things about dirt 3 over dirt 2



i might get the xbox version anyway though, if there's not too much in the gfx i'd prefer it on plasma with surround sound - it'll probably be whatever i can get cheapest


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

Rule: PC is always cheapest


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> how did you loose it?



Right before the vid started I tapped it against a wall, wasn't even that hard, but the wall stuck out more at the bottom, so the angle must have just tore it off. I couldn't get a good angle to see it pop off in the replay so I left it out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Right before the vid started I tapped it against a wall, wasn't even that hard, but the wall stuck out more at the bottom, so the angle must have just tore it off. I couldn't get a good angle to see it pop off in the replay so I left it out.



ive noticed a lot of these damage bugs as well. im sure in a couple of weeks they will give us a nice little patch to fix the issues.


----------



## DannibusX (May 24, 2011)

My pay scale goes back up this week, so I will definitely be picking this up on Friday or Saturday.

Erocker's going into the wall.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Rule: PC is always cheapest



not if i have to buy another xbox controller as 2/3 of mine are wireless and don't work with pc


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not if i have to buy another xbox controller as 2/3 of mine are wireless and don't work with pc



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HZFCT2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

Well how is it guys? Worth the investment?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> My pay scale goes back up this week, so I will definitely be picking this up on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Erocker's going into the wall.



awesome. can't wait to have you back, man!


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well how is it guys? Worth the investment?



Have you read the comments? It's a very good game. Worth the investment? No, games aren't an investment. Worth the entertainment value? Yes, yes it is. Buy it, lets play tonight.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-...T2?ref=prid-20



great ,now how can i get that in the uk? its been cancelled here so unless you want to but it of some ebay shop 

is it still gfwl?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Have you read the comments? It's a very good game. Worth the investment? No, games aren't an investment. Worth the entertainment value? Yes, yes it is. Buy it, lets play tonight.



Why so you can hold me down and butt rape me like you do in Dirt 2?

Anyway I might be getting a new job this week. Depending on the pay Ill be picking it up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> great ,now how can i get that in the uk? its been cancelled here so unless you want to but it of some ebay shop



Consolesandgadgets.co.uk
Ebay - But Ships World Wide




cheesy999 said:


> is it still gfwl?



Yes


----------



## MRCL (May 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> not to get into an argument over pc vs console gaming, it is fine if you prefer racing on the console, but you get the same experience with this game on pc but with better graphics. of course if your gpu sucks then stay away. but a console controller hooked up wirelessly to your pc hooked up to your big screen hdtv is good fun. what is more, dirt 3 for PC has a splitscreen mode.



I have Dirt 2 for both PS3 and PC (PC I got with a 5850 for free), and honestly I like to play it on the PS3 more. There are certain types of games I enjoy on different platforms, and thats my personal preference. I am well aware that PC is superior in every way. But I'm not one of those die hard PC campers that hate on consoles just because they're consoles. Hell I have eight of 'em and I still like to play on a PC and I think that graphically, its superior. Also for certain genres like shooters and strategy stuff. But yeah, not an argument about PC vs. console


----------



## Funtoss (May 25, 2011)

i still need to buy this!! its out! 

omg, time to put my logitech momo to test :L
i still love dirt 2, wonder how good this is gonna be....  TIME TO BUY IT!


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i still need to buy this!! its out!
> 
> omg, time to put my logitech momo to test :L
> i still love dirt 2, wonder how good this is gonna be....  TIME TO BUY IT!



I have placed a layby since EB does have the game right now BUT.
They can not release it until tomorrow.

Only two copies will be ordered where I live.

The other stores know the chance of someone buying the PC version will be next to none.
As most people here own XBOX360s, often with burnt knives on the oven element, curtains closed during the day time and a scanner set to the police frequency.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> damn this q9650! yah! yah! *snaps whip*


lol, I almost lost my drink to the screen again...

Damn flooding around here, I was hoping to grab the game disk from Eb Games but no such luck any where. Oh well may as well give Steam my cash. It's my 1st Steam purchase, anything I should know?


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> lol, I almost lost my drink to the screen again...
> 
> Damn flooding around here, I was hoping to grab the game disk from Eb Games but no such luck any where. Oh well may as well give Steam my cash. It's my 1st Steam purchase, anything I should know?



Nah. Been using STEAM for near 7 years now, maybe a bit longer, can't say I've ever really had any complaints about it...so much so that I buy most of my games via STEAM now.

You'll save a bit too, with our dollar..prices are in USD.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nah. Been using STEAM for near 7 years now, maybe a bit longer, can't say I've ever really had any complaints about it...so much so that I buy most of my games via STEAM now.
> 
> You'll save a bit too, with our dollar..prices are in USD.


Cool! Glad to know.. Ahh 45% left to go... Hey Dave what do you set your download location @ Chicago... Toronto...?


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool! Glad to know.. Ahh 45% left to go... Hey Dave what do you set your download location @ Chicago... Toronto...?



I use Vancouver or Seattle.


But I'm on the telus network. Friend who lives really close, on Shaw, gets better speeds from Toronto.


----------



## b82rez (May 26, 2011)

This game is amazing. I'm about five hours in - Up to season 2. Have wasted a bunch of time trying to master Gymkhana, its so hard with a wheel but soooo much fun! Can't wait to finish the season mode so I can rip it up online!


----------



## Widjaja (May 26, 2011)

HA!
Just bought the game!
Damn cap in my monitor died when I came back from work but I replaced it and it's all go!
Good times today ^_^!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

b82rez said:


> This game is amazing. I'm about five hours in - Up to season 2. Have wasted a bunch of time trying to master Gymkhana, its so hard with a wheel but soooo much fun! Can't wait to finish the season mode so I can rip it up online!



gymkhana is great times. I tried it in singleplayer mode, just started the season.

Anyone having a flicker in the menus and with certain textures. Im going to try updating to catalyst 11.5 shortly, though it doesnt mention a fix in release notes.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> gymkhana is great times. I tried it in singleplayer mode, just started the season.
> 
> Anyone having a flicker in the menus and with certain textures. Im going to try updating to catalyst 11.5 shortly, though it doesnt mention a fix in release notes.



11.5b hotfix released yesterday. Give those a try.


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2011)

So, has anybody been reporting any issues with Dirt 3 like there were with Dirt 2?  Mostly speaking about random crashes, audio problems, etc.  I loved Dirt 2, but the game would never run as long as I wanted to play it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> 11.5b hotfix released yesterday. Give those a try.



Nah no luck. Disabling crossfire works though.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Nah no luck. Disabling crossfire works though.



Works fine here, 2x HD6950.

I installed 10.5, then the "a" hotfix directly over top, then the "b" hotfix right on top of that, no removals between. Using the profile listed on the AMD game website.

Prior to the "B" hotfix, second card was kinda useless. Now i get higher FPS, still not sure if it really amounts to smoother graphics, though.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Works fine here, 2x HD6950.
> 
> I installed 10.5, then the "a" hotfix directly over top, then the "b" hotfix right on top of that, no removals between. Using the profile listed on the AMD game website.
> 
> Prior to the "B" hotfix, second card was kinda useless. Now i get higher FPS, still not sure if it really amounts to smoother graphics, though.



since hotfix b was 100mb, figured it was a full driver. so did the usual wipe then install.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> since hotfix b was 100mb, figured it was a full driver. so did the usual wipe then install.



SInce it's a HOTFIX, i installed it "HOT", and it seems to have provided a fix.


----------



## heky (May 27, 2011)

Cool game, like it more than dirt2. They finally added snowtracks and more cars. Lancia Delta HF Integrale FTW. Hehe


----------



## Black Panther (May 27, 2011)

I bought it off ebay... for €34... since Steam decided not to offer it here 

Hopefully I'll be getting it next week. (I'll spend the weekend playing Portal 2) 

I wonder if I can register it with Steam just the same?

I'm so jealous seeing a lot of my Steam friends playing it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2011)

You can register some games with Steam, like Fallout New Vegas, but I don't think Dirt 3 is one of them.


----------



## n-ster (May 27, 2011)

I suck at drifting, any tips? can't get platinum in INTERMEDIATE  (I play Advanced or wtv for non-Drift races)


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I suck at drifting, any tips? can't get passed gold in INTERMEDIATE! (I play Advanced or wtv for non-Drift races)



Dirfting is about momentum, angle, and wheelspin.

Once you get the gymkhana unlocked, there is a series of "tests", one of which is drifting. You are given many "gates" to go through, but they don't tell you, *it's a "figure eight" you should use...*

So, gas off the line, holding gas, turn hard into the corner, with enough speed, the drift will happen naturally, *but you must never let go of the gas*. Tap the ebrake if you are going too wide, and you'll need to "guide" the car using the front wheels while the back wheels spin.

I dunno if this is really helpful or not...Shift2's drifting was hella hard, so Dirt3's seems very...um...faked? Easy?

teh platinum took some work for me..you have barely enough time, and you must get full points(fill the three triangles) for each drift, if possible.


----------



## n-ster (May 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dirfting is about momentum, angle, and wheelspin.
> 
> Once you get the gymkhana unlocked, there is a series of "tests", one of which is drifting. You are given many "gates" to go through, but they don't tell you, it's a "figure eight" you should use...
> 
> ...



Thanks, yea Shift 2 was hard, but more rewarding  I just don't get Dirt 3's Drifting really

thanks for the tips, will see if I can get my platinum finally 

EDIT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK my Dirt 3 game crashed after an Alt-Tab  Alt-Tab was working fine the 7 times I did it before


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno if this is really helpful or not...Shift2's drifting was hella hard, so Dirt3's seems very...um...faked? Easy?



Dirt 3's drifting (hardest setting) seems much more realistic to me as someone who's raced stuff on dirt before. Then again I'm comparing this to the original Shift. Then again I wasn't in a car with 600HP either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)

I so want this game. Being broke sucks lol


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Dirt 3's drifting (hardest setting) seems much more realistic to me as someone who's raced stuff on dirt before. Then again I'm comparing this to the original Shift. Then again I wasn't in a car with 600HP either.



Drifting on pavement with high-powered cars and specialized tires is much different than drifting on dirt or snow, with tires to match(yes, I've done them too). I do not feel that this is really translated effectively, due to the ease...I mean, sure, I'm using a wheel and all, but I'm not that good of a driver, for this to be more realistic, and so easy.


Or am I? 


Oh, and erocker, I did used to think I was good at racing games, until playing with you. You are my nemesis in racing games, if not my superior, as I have a damn hard time beating you in any game.

So your opinion doesn't count here.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

Well, this was my car of choice back in the day:







I wish it was in the game.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

Shifts drifting is garbage. Compared to trying to drift in really good sims: LFS, GT5, Forza 3, shift doesnt do drifting properly at all.

Id say dirt 3 does a good job of it. Im having trouble as well though. I play on casual (not all that competitive with this game) and i got silver on the first drift event.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, don't think the AMC would quite compete here, lol.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, don't think the AMC would quite compete here, lol.



No, they ran in SCCA.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

Well, hmm, drifting.:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2011)

nice car dude,

games sick, ive had much less sleep then a working man needs or is healthy and im not young enough for this malarky anymore i nearly didnt get back from dinner today( KO'd in car ) it took a comedy amount of people/noise to wake me.

tried cat 11.5b last night and im impressed i gained 5-10 fps and ive hacked the config to death, everythings MAXED, way higher then is possible in menus but im still playing at a nice 60fps with 4xmsAA and Morpho on too nice, though i do have a critic for codemasters as i think their menus are EVEN worse then dirt 2 and as std and set to ultra in gfx options i wasnt impressed with the gfx, not much better then 2


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive hacked the config to death, everythings MAXED, way higher then is possible in menus but im still playing at a nice 60fps with 4xmsAA and Morpho on too nice



What kind of settings have you done in the .cfg?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> What kind of settings have you done in the .cfg?





here, any ideas on it let me know, im as ever after max quality, ive benched many settings changes on way to this, attached

View attachment 42385

please do let me know if ya think ive done anything wrong in there


----------



## fullinfusion (May 27, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> here, any ideas on it let me know, im as ever after max quality, ive benched many settings changes on way to this, attached
> 
> View attachment 42385
> 
> please do let me know if ya think ive done anything wrong in there


Moderator, the attachment link is broken


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Moderator, the attachment link is broken



Not broken for me. 

Anyone try forcing Super Sampling AA through CCC for this game?


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not broken for me.
> 
> Anyone try forcing Super Sampling AA through CCC for this game?



Nah, I play with 8xAA, dual 6950's

Fron benchmark results:

av_fps="102.128525" min_fps="85.176109"

I see no need for SSAA.

Attachment broken here too.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 27, 2011)

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Thats what I get when I click on the attachment,


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, I play with 8xAA, dual 6950's
> 
> Fron benchmark results:
> 
> ...



As do I, I'm just wondering if it works... Bored, working, etc..


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> Thats what I get when I click on the attachment,



Try a different browser. If that fails, contact an administrator.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2011)

Attachment works for me. 

I do like this one so far, took me a few times to get the platinum trophy for drifting in Detroit, but I got there eventually. Is it just me or does the snow not have enough "slip"?


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2011)

I'm really liking Gymkhana but no one wants to compete with me 
They do 3 events with me get beaten then they immediately change it to capture the flag and then camp out near the flag destinations to take the flag off me and get the win.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try a different browser. If that fails, contact an administrator.


Did that already and still no luck, I see Cadveca has the same problem.. I contacted an admin


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2011)

dirt3.exe keeps crashing on me when loading into races. it happens sporatically. i hit up the dirt 3 forums and it is happening to a lot of people withh different specs. i bet it is a steam issue or windows live issues. gotta love all of this third party interaction....:shadedshu


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anyone try forcing Super Sampling AA through CCC for this game?



yeh tried that too with morpho on still not without, it looked a bit worse to me more zaggies and some flickering textures also reduced percieved smoothness a fair bit though i lost just 4 fps



Easy Rhino said:


> dirt3.exe keeps crashing on me when loading into races. it happens sporatically. i hit up the dirt 3 forums and it is happening to a lot of people withh different specs. i bet it is a steam issue or windows live issues. gotta love all of this third party interaction....



my friends been having the exact same issue only when loading the race about once per 2hrs play (we both been hammering the game since 00.15am tues)he is using a 2gb gtx460 with latest 275 drivers, nothing ive suggeseted to him has worked but i think its a driver issue as he has a similar spec to me bar gfx yet ive not had 1 crash


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Is it just me or does the snow not have enough "slip"?



Spiked tires.it seems as if there is a hard "G" limit to each car, once it's broken, control is lsot, but once you pass back under, it grips right to the surface...which, I guess, might be accurate with spiked wheels?

And yeah, that's kinda what I'm talking about. It's close, but not quite there? to much consolization on the user inputs, or something. I am really liking that sometimes the car is "autoconfig'd" for races, and then to get the top spot, many times, requires just tweaking one or two settings to get it "just right".


I spent countless hours in Shift2 customizing each car for each track. You don't need to do this here...but, at the same time, i kinda miss it.


No issues to report here, no crashes, no weird graphical issues, although I'm disappointed there's not quite as many options as I was execpting, it's still gonna be what keeps me busy for the next little while.


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2011)

I'm having some issues in DiRT 3 as well.
Not serious ones like Easy Rhino though.

1:-DiRT 3 will not save my custom setting for my controller.
2:-On rare occasion the frames will drop and my controller stops working for a couple of seconds.


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2011)

can someone just reupload that attachment?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 28, 2011)

try a diff file type.

View attachment 42387


----------



## b82rez (May 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> dirt3.exe keeps crashing on me when loading into races. it happens sporatically. i hit up the dirt 3 forums and it is happening to a lot of people withh different specs. i bet it is a steam issue or windows live issues. gotta love all of this third party interaction....:shadedshu



I'm having these issues as well... A few people in the Codemasters forum said it had something to do with Windows Live.. But I still haven't found a fix. Will give anyone who comes up with a fix 100 thanks!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2011)

yea really. codemasters...more like codenoobs. lamosajmoemomod!


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2011)

b82rez said:


> I'm having these issues as well... A few people in the Codemasters forum said it had something to do with Windows Live.. But I still haven't found a fix. Will give anyone who comes up with a fix 100 thanks!



this happen only online or SP too?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I am really liking that sometimes the car is "autoconfig'd" for races, and then to get the top spot, many times, requires just tweaking one or two settings to get it "just right".



I alway set my own config for each race. I base is off the terrain type and the goal they set, like if it's 90mph, then I go to the shortest gearing to get the most accel. Almost every track you can bottom out the gearing, a few you can't, but I haven't been in a single race that I can't have it 1 notch down. I also usually drop my diff 1 notch down, I don't like relying on my brakes to power slide, would rather toss a little sway then pitch the car into the turn.


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I alway set my own config for each race. I base is off the terrain type and the goal they set, like if it's 90mph, then I go to the shortest gearing to get the most accel. Almost every track you can bottom out the gearing, a few you can't, but I haven't been in a single race that I can't have it 1 notch down. I also usually drop my diff 1 notch down, I don't like relying on my brakes to power slide, would rather toss a little sway then pitch the car into the turn.



For the Trucks on snow, I put the gear ratio for top speed though  else I got for acceleration


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> For the Trucks on snow, I put the gear ratio for top speed though  else I got for acceleration



Why? Top speed don't matter if you can't reach it. The only time I ever topped out the shortest gear ratio was with a truck on snow, snow I moved up to the 2nd notch and that didn't top out. I haven't seen any reason to move past the 2nd notch up, but maybe 3rd would be safe, 4th and 5th I can't see ever being needed, just kills acceleration. Just like people who run their cars quarter mile only, they won't gear it to drive on the road, they will gear it so it tops out right at the end of the 1/4, any extra gear is a waste as it would be better to get more accel.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea really. codemasters...more like codenoobs. lamosajmoemomod!



You know, Easy, I was playing with some rams yesterday, a set that has had issues on P67 for some time, while another kit of the exact same type and brand does not. 

Couldn't get Dirt2 to start..would crash, crash, CRASH!!!

Pop in some other stocks, and it was good to go.

SO perhaps investigate your system's stability. VGA overclock can also cuase crashes, in-game they appear the same.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I alway set my own config for each race. I base is off the terrain type and the goal they set, like if it's 90mph, then I go to the shortest gearing to get the most accel. Almost every track you can bottom out the gearing, a few you can't, but I haven't been in a single race that I can't have it 1 notch down. I also usually drop my diff 1 notch down, I don't like relying on my brakes to power slide, would rather toss a little sway then pitch the car into the turn.



Yep, sound all too familiar. After about 50 races(almsot through the second season), tweaking the settings becomes key.

I think i got about 8 hours in-game, but I played with graphics settings and benching for about 2 hours, just about at the halfway point, i think.

Driving with one arm sucks, but right now, this is one of few games that I cna actually play, still got my right arm in a sling.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2011)

Ouch, 1 arming even D3 would be hard. I moved forward to W, reverse to S, handbrake to space bar. Doing it all with 1 hand was a lot to muster and boring for the other hand.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Hence my using the wheel. Makes it fairly easy, no different than driving a real car with one hand...did make hitting some of those platinum medlas in the gymkhana events a bit hard


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, wheel would be the way to go. I just got to gymkhana myself, I am 1 barrier block short of freaking platinum. I can't get the car to whip around those poles perfectly, entering fast helps it slide but I slide too far out, and entering slow doesn't work well, I got to play with it more.


----------



## Raijian (May 28, 2011)

This game is incredible. There's so much to do, and so much to perfect! I absolutely love the engine noises, and the detail of the interior views. All of the game modes are fun, although I think my favorite is the Sprint with those supercar/rally vehicles.

Graphics are incredible. Very pretty and fun game!


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2011)

In the ps3 version, anyone know how to turn the green line driver assist off. I cannot find a option to turn it off.


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2011)

trt740 said:


> In the ps3 version, anyone know how to turn the green line driver assist off. I cannot find a option to turn it off.



UP the difficulty level?


A vid, one hand driving, just barely platinum finish


----------



## Funtoss (May 29, 2011)

theres not much difference in graphics compared to dirt 2 lol but all the new roads and weather are nice!


----------



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> this happen only online or SP too?



Whenever really. I have narrowed it down to it only happening when I alt-tab out of the game, then I go back in, race for about 10 mins and it will crash. 

I also get an error telling me to disable aero..?


----------



## qubit (May 30, 2011)

OK. I'm confused now. This thread has been going since 2009, but Dirt 3 was only released a few days ago?  Were people playing a beta or demo all this time?

I was given a free Steam code (not pirate!) for Dirt 2 a while back, so I tried Dirt 2 when Dirt 3 was available for pre purchase. I wanted to take advantage of the lower price and the chance to gift D2 which came as part of the offer, in a TPU mini competition.

I was very disappointed with what I saw with D2, so I decided not to get D3, as I figured it would be more of the same. It's a shame, because D2 looks fabulous and the core gameplay is great. 

What was wrong?

- Game interface. Every time you start the game, you have to sit through a whole load of unskipable cut scene videos. It also takes absolutely ages before it allows you access to the menu, where you can adjust things like screen resolution etc. No shit, this drove me nuts 

- Control issues. Seriously, wtf?  :shadedshu This was the real deal breaker. I could only use the keyboard, making the car impossible to stear properly and the throttle full on or full off. This makes the whole driving experience a useless drunken crash fest, going nowhere fast. You can't use the mouse at all and it wouldn't work with my Logitech analog joystick. It seems that D2 has very limited options for controllers too. Rubbish.


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> What was wrong?
> 
> - Game interface. Every time you start the game, you have to sit through a whole load of unskipable cut scene videos. It also takes absolutely ages before it allows you access to the menu, where you can adjust things like screen resolution etc. No shit, this drove me nuts
> 
> - Control issues. Seriously, wtf?  :shadedshu This was the real deal breaker. I could only use the keyboard, making the car impossible to stear properly and the throttle full on or full off. This makes the whole driving experience a useless drunken crash fest, going nowhere fast. You can't use the mouse at all and it wouldn't work with my Logitech analog joystick. It seems that D2 has very limited options for controllers too. Rubbish.



Yeah, I know what you mean. You will be pleased to know the menu has changed in Dirt 3 to a really simple menu much like the one seen in Racedriver: Grid. I really like the look of it, looks pretty sleek and is easy to navigate. 

Controls have also been improved and most of them work now. Check the Codemasters forum to see if your controller is supported (pretty sure it is though.) 

This has been one of the best racing games I've played since Racedriver: Grid, IMO.


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

Quite possibly the coolest driving game I've tried......
Not sure what I think of Gymkhana though....


----------



## Widjaja (May 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> What was wrong?
> 
> - Game interface. Every time you start the game, you have to sit through a whole load of unskipable cut scene videos. It also takes absolutely ages before it allows you access to the menu, where you can adjust things like screen resolution etc. No shit, this drove me nuts
> 
> - Control issues. Seriously, wtf?  :shadedshu This was the real deal breaker. I could only use the keyboard, making the car impossible to stear properly and the throttle full on or full off. This makes the whole driving experience a useless drunken crash fest, going nowhere fast. You can't use the mouse at all and it wouldn't work with my Logitech analog joystick. It seems that D2 has very limited options for controllers too. Rubbish.




The cut scene before you actually get to the is too long.
The cut scene which shows the track then gets to the menu.

At the start the talking is really annoying.
I don't want to have to listen to them and they go on and on.

There are control issues which CM might have to fix.
You have to press the button on your controller if you want to keep your settings otherwise pressing enter on the keyboard will give you keyboard defaults and you have to enter your custom controls again.

I'm pretty sure I know someone who was using a Logitech joystick but I don't know the model of the joystick.


----------



## ctrain (May 30, 2011)

i just won a race by wrecking every single person.

i damaged my car so severely that it wouldn't shift past first and took me another 13 minutes to finish after i managed to dispatch of everyone.

trying to get the ai to destroy itself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TBu2qmCiSU

slow and steady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ZG-g0454I

the climactic finish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOYeiCjrYhY


----------



## Bundy (May 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> - Game interface. Every time you start the game, you have to sit through a whole load of unskipable cut scene videos. It also takes absolutely ages before it allows you access to the menu, where you can adjust things like screen resolution etc. No shit, this drove me nuts



Me too. I have D2 and I dug it out recentlyto have another go. I couldn't remember my live ID and wanted to shut down and find my details.....I had to listen to all the videos just to get to a menu where I could shut down.

I'm a real fan of car racing but I do have to question why I would pay for a game that makes me mad before I even get to start driving.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2011)

wierd codemasters shit! yet again in a dirt game 3rd on the run i get fully random occasional crashes random as  in very now and again, i thought this one was gona be ok but ive had a failed exe on starting it twice(it then worked) and mid race crashes

is there any possibilty the first and second games tracks could be played in the 3rd games engine or the second as imho its identical 3rd has settings set higher is only difference ive seen and the first dirt had some of the best rally stages yet the crapest engine , extreme mod maybe  but what are the chances of it? it would be sick i dont know why they ditch tracks anyway theyve made them and they would graphically scale a bit with newer tec and they would have an immense number of rally levels by now

and a great many more dirt fans the dicks


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> UP the difficulty level?
> 
> 
> A vid, one hand driving, just barely platinum finish


What ya do to get your arm into a brace man?


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What ya do to get your arm into a brace man?



Dislocated my shoulder back in the end of March. Being doing physiotherapy for a while now, but the tendons that attach my bicep and tricep to my shoulder are torn, as well as some cartiledge damage front the joint rubbing in places it shouldn't have. Will find out for sure of Wednesday if surgery is required. Docs and physiotherapist seem to think surgery is inevitable, I'm hoping it's not, but my arm is pretty useless.

Been doing all these reviews with one arm, really slows things down. Dirt 3 is one of only two games I've put any time into since March...the other being Minecraft. Went from 40-60 hours a week gaming, to almost none.


----------



## heky (May 31, 2011)

You probably dislocated your shoulder from all the extreme gaming, 

Hope you get well soon and no surgery is needed.


----------



## Black Panther (May 31, 2011)

Get well soon Cadaveca, I remember waking up with a stiff right arm when I was hooked playing Dirt 2.

By the way, the postman gave me my Dirt 3 today!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Get well soon Cadaveca, I remember waking up with a stiff right arm when I was hooked playing Dirt 2.
> 
> By the way, the postman gave me my Dirt 3 today!!



I thought we agreed no one would know I was there. I'm married ya know!


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought we agreed no one would know I was there. I'm married ya know!


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 31, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> try a diff file type.
> 
> View attachment 42387



was that the linked attachment?  if thats suppose to be higher graphic settings than ultra then why do i get more fps using that config?


----------



## _JP_ (May 31, 2011)

Hi fellow rally drivers. I just want to say I tried the game today. And I almost fell to my knees when I heard the sound of the cars. I freakin' love it!
Can't say much about car control or graphics, because I tried it on a PS3 used for demos (controller = s*!t), but still. The sound...it was astoundingly realistic, and this coming from a guy that already heard just about every car in that game.
I want it....but I apparently need a computer/speakers good for it too.


----------



## Black Panther (May 31, 2011)

My vehicle goes automatically into a lower gear when approaching a bend or a hair-pin  

huh? Didn't happen in Dirt 2..


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> My vehicle goes automatically into a lower gear when approaching a bend or a hair-pin
> 
> huh? Didn't happen in Dirt 2..



Are you playing on the hardest setting? You should as that is the default setting in Dirt 2.


----------



## Black Panther (May 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Are you playing on the hardest setting? You should as that is the default setting in Dirt 2.



Oh thanks, I was a bit wary and playing on the mid-setting. 

I hope the hardest setting also removes that annoying green line in the middle of the road though...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Are you playing on the hardest setting? You should as that is the default setting in Dirt 2.



i can only do it on the second to hardest


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I hope the hardest setting also removes that annoying green line in the middle of the road though...



Indeed it does.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Indeed it does.



anyone notice the green line isn't always the fastest route even though its sopposed to be the 'racing line'


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone notice the green line isn't always the fastest route even though its sopposed to be the 'racing line'



this is RALLY, there is no racing line, just the way that you enter the corner at insane speed and somehow manage to survive it...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> this is RALLY, there is no racing line, just the way that you enter the corner at insane speed and somehow manage to survive it...



agreed, fastest way round the track is without using the brakes


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone notice the green line isn't always the fastest route even though its sopposed to be the 'racing line'



I said that after the first few corners, when I played.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I said that after the first few corners, when I played.



their wrong in every game though, i haven't ever played a game with them turned on as it irritates me so much, and i've been playing racing games since the original gran turisimo and sega rally (which didn't have them)


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2011)

Huh! Dirt 3 on Steam is currently updating with a 650mb file.

*I think it is for DLC. I also heard it mentioned that all proceeds from the DLC with go to the Colin McRae Vision charity.

**No wait.. http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1912407  FIXES.


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2011)

One for Easy here, maybe:



> • Fixed an occasional loading screen hang which could leave the player with a black screen.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> One for Easy here, maybe:



Lol, I just got the black screen after the patch!  It ran perfect before the patch...


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2011)

use the STEAM "verify" on the game files. Also make sure GFWL is up to date.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

lmfao! codenoobs!

edit: updating now...we shall see...

edit 2: still crashes lmao!


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> use the STEAM "verify" on the game files. Also make sure GFWL is up to date.



Just needed to restart. When I started the game it updated GFWL. When will they just ditch that horrible program?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Just needed to restart. When I started the game it updated GFWL. When will they just ditch that horrible program?



Heck, there are free cars available via GFWL, even.

That says to me...not any time soon.


----------



## b82rez (Jun 1, 2011)

I really hope this update fixes my issue. (the notes says it does, so fingers crossed)


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2011)

Got the game on Wednesday, finished up the main DiRT Tour today and all the Gymkhana missions, just have to do the World Tours now. Overall, it's a very good game. It's better than the second one. Here's my 2 cents, keep in mind the pros are only a few standout things I liked, there's a bunch of other good things I probably forgot and I play with all assists off.



> *Pros*:
> -Less Ken Block. In DiRT 2 he was literally all over the game and was the superstar in almost all forms of racing always coming first. In this game, his name rarely pops up in anything other than Gymkhana.
> 
> -More Rally. Though there is buggies, trucks and Gymkhana, rally makes up for about 60% of the game.
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

In regards to DC shoes, and rally racing...check the DC shoes site...they dump a TONNE of marketing money into "X-Games" sort of rally driving, icluding supproting drivers and teams, as well as promotional videos and such. Because of this, thier place in this game is very apt, and I'd be dissappointed if thier presence wasn't as strong as it is.

Same with Monster Energy Drink branding...both brands are all over the "pro circuit", so thier presence seems fitting, as today, if you go to any real-life event, you WILL see both companies there, too.

IF Monster and DC Shoes are the major contributors to Dirt3, then they can be all over, if they want, as to me, thier dollars in advertizing is what keeps these things alive in the first place.

here's the DC Auto website:

http://auto.dcshoes.com/


Oh look, Dirt3 all over the page.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like after validating files on steam from the update all is well...for now...


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> In regards to DC shoes, and rally racing...check the DC shoes site...they dump a TONNE of marketing money into "X-Games" sort of rally driving, icluding supproting drivers and teams, as well as promotional videos and such. Because of this, thier place in this game is very apt, and I'd be dissappointed if thier presence wasn't as strong as it is.
> 
> Same with Monster Energy Drink branding...both brands are all over the "pro circuit", so thier presence seems fitting, as today, if you go to any real-life event, you WILL see both companies there, too.
> 
> IF Monster and DC Shoes are the major contributors to Dirt3, then they can be all over, if they want, as to me, thier dollars in advertizing is what keeps these things alive in the first place.



Well X-Games means nothing to me, I don't know if it's just an American thing or not but it doesn't have any presence where I am, so that would be why I don't associate DC Shoes with rallying other than sponsoring Ken Block, being behind his Gymkhana videos and selling Ken Block Teamworks apparel.

I'm just thinking in terms of the original DiRT. It was just plain and simple rally before one companies branding is slapped on everything. I can understand if they paid to contribute to the game, but at what cost? A game has just turned into what is essentially a playable ad.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mind advertizing in games, as long as it's fitting to the genre of game.

Like, those companies sponsor rally events and such, so to me, is fitting. Now, if we had ads for "Leggs Pantyhose" in Dirt3, I'd agree with you.

I jsut resign myself to looking at it this way:

Without the deals that made those companies have such a large presence in the game, the game would be a far different beast than what it is now. Colin McCrae started teh CodeMaster's Rally Driving games, and he's gone now, so they found replacements. They've even gone and made "tribute" cars and races for Colin's legacy in both the games, and in rally driving, so while they are new adn "fancy", they still hold the roots they've grown from close to thier heart.

the original Dirt, to me, was very dissappointing, because the orginal games, Colin Mcrae Racing, were far more rally-oriented than what we have today. I was expecting a bit more towards that side of things, and instead, got more rally events. It's a mid-point, and maybe the next iteration will be more to the style you and I BOTH seem to want. I just don't care about the skins on the vehicles and ads in game, so much.

Oh, and I still play Richard Burns Rally.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 1, 2011)

Small general question - in online mode if some players are playing on easy and some others on hard, wouldn't they be having an unfair advantage in the race?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the session host makes the choice of what is enabled and what is not.
I race advanced in singleplayer which still has ABS enabled and haven't had any issues with winning online.

Although ABS disabled can be hard if you do use brakes and don't have pressure sensitivity with whatever controller you are using but most the time I'm using the E Brake and anticipating the corners so I slowdown enough to make the turn in those situations.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2011)

SpookyWillow said:


> if thats suppose to be higher graphic settings than ultra then why do i get more fps using that config?



Ill have another look at ultra settings and see whats occuring but i was up till 4am 2 nights running just benching and tweeking dirt3 before i started to play it seriously, and i didnt go for out and out quallity i went for fps too and smoothness obv, dya see something i dont?

Relative to the attachment config i posted earlier in thread.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

anybody know why Dirt 3 isnt working after Steam did some sorta install for the game?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2011)

There are people on the CM forum also having the same issue.
Most likely a bug in the way steam applied the patch to DiRT3
Apparently it's happened in the past.

Since mine is retail I'll be updating through GFWL.
Haven't had any issues with updates through them in the past.
Really CM should immediately release a standalone installer at the same time4 they decide to release it through third party applications.


----------



## b82rez (Jun 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> anybody know why Dirt 3 isnt working after Steam did some sorta install for the game?



Yep, had the same issues. You have to verify the game again in steam. :shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> There are people on the CM forum also having the same issue.
> Most likely a bug in the way steam applied the patch to DiRT3
> Apparently it's happened in the past.
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen that.



b82rez said:


> Yep, had the same issues. You have to verify the game again in steam. :shadedshu


Im not sure what you mean by verify the game again?
I got it to work by using the Steam game back up and saved it, deleted the D3 folder and did a game restore from the back up. It took 5min tops and I never lost and game progress thank gawd lol... but it works now.


----------



## b82rez (Jun 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah I seen that.
> 
> 
> Im not sure what you mean by verify the game again?
> I got it to work by using the Steam game back up and saved it, deleted the D3 folder and did a game restore from the back up. It took 5min tops and I never lost and game progress thank gawd lol... but it works now.



Is this with the latest updates? 

To verify your game, just right click on the game in the library and click propeties and then go to local data and click on verify game data. 

Takes a few mins but seems to fix the issue most people are having with the update!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

b82rez said:


> Is this with the latest updates?
> 
> To verify your game, just right click on the game in the library and click propeties and then go to local data and click on verify game data.
> 
> Takes a few mins but seems to fix the issue most people are having with the update!


Yes it was with the latest up dates... and thanks, im kinda new to Steam and all it's weird shit lol


----------



## b82rez (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah - I'm pretty new to it as well. Don't really like it or GFWL but I guess we have to deal with it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

b82rez said:


> Yeah - I'm pretty new to it as well. Don't really like it or GFWL but I guess we have to deal with it!


Yeah no doubt, but on the other hand I dont mind GFWL...


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> anybody know why Dirt 3 isnt working after Steam did some sorta install for the game?



Restart your computer.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Restart your computer.


Did that.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2011)

Just updated through GFWL.

It tells me to close the game and it starts to install afterwards.
I don't like it.
The patch gave me the option to buy a DLC car which I still have to download after the 612mb update which appears to have no fixes which most people are complaining about which is the fail DX11 and controller issues. :/

It seems DiRT3 has a lot of Gymkhana haters in CM forums calling it all sorts of names, most likely due to it not being typical Rally point to point or ram for the win on a circuit with other cars.
And because they suck at it due to it being a technical.....sport D:!

I'm glad I enjoy it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a real cool read on the performance that was ran on Dirt 3 with all kinds of hardware.

It's nice to see that the x4 and x6 amd cpu's really ran D3 well over Intel's Sandy bridge
LINK


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's a real cool read on the performance that was ran on Dirt 3 with all kinds of hardware.
> 
> It's nice to see that the x4 and x6 amd cpu's really ran D3 well over Intel's Sandy bridge
> LINK



Um, you mean i7 1366? lulz.



> Test System Specs
> - Intel Core i7 920 (Overclocked @ 3.70GHz)
> - x3 2GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 (CAS 8-8-8-20)
> - Asus P6T Deluxe (Intel X58)
> ...



I don't see any numbers from AMD CPUs there...perhaps the wrong link?

Ah,, page 7. I call shens, becuase my own testing shows the exact opposite. Um...WTF?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Um, you mean i7 1366? lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhaha I knew that be the link to draw ya outta your cave cadaveca!!

What were you getting?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

Sandybridge is the fastest solution?

Maybe it's because they used nVidia...and if thats' teh case..well..something is definitely wrong with those numbers, for sure. If AMD x6 actually performed like they have reported, I'll sell off my SB rig in a heartbeat. 

I like to save my actual numbers for reviews.

I mean, I don't really care who is faster. I do care about people reporting the truth though, and while that maybe be the truth with GTX590, I do think they've specifically chosen that config for the CPU compare.

If I had a GTX590, I'd jsut post up my own numbers, but I don't really see any point.


----------



## heky (Jun 2, 2011)

There is just no way those tests are legit. I have never ever seen a test since sandy bridge came out, that the PhenomII or the core i7 920 would beat sandy bridge. The 6-core gulftowns maybe, but no way the PhenomII.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 2, 2011)

heky said:


> There is just no way those tests are legit. I have never ever seen a test since sandy bridge came out, that the PhenomII or the core i7 920 would beat sandy bridge. The 6-core gulftowns maybe, but no way the PhenomII.



Agreed. Something tells me they have issues with the sandy mobo they are using.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sandybridge is the fastest solution?
> 
> Maybe it's because they used nVidia...and if thats' teh case..well..something is definitely wrong with those numbers, for sure. If AMD x6 actually performed like they have reported, I'll sell off my SB rig in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a good read even though it was just a news letter from Futuremark email I got... + I see It sure gets the intel guys chiming in too lol

Hey quick, 6990 any good atm?
I can trade my 6950 + cash for it. but if not it's another 6950 to x-fire with my other 6950


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

6990 is good in this app, Crossfire worked OK when it launched, and the hotfix 11.5b fixed any scaling issues I had with my 6950's.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool beans! I ended up getting the Gigabyte 6990 and will have it installed around 7pm.
I hope it works well.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool beans! I ended up getting the Gigabyte 6990 and will have it installed around 7pm.
> I hope it works well.



Hopefully you don't get the DX11 issues other people are having.
Should be running smooth frames otherwise.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Hopefully you don't get the DX11 issues other people are having.
> Should be running smooth frames otherwise.


What issues are they having?

I'm not sure if running 2 to 3..  D3 benchmarks maxed out on ultra and 8x AA are good enough to run in DX11;  but holly heck batman! 

and I thought my unlocked 6950's were fast 

No problem here and I'm really surprised how quiet the fan is fan is.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Widjaja (Jun 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What issues are they having?
> 
> I'm not sure if running 2 to 3..  D3 benchmarks maxed out on ultra and 8x AA are good enough to run in DX11;  but holly heck batman!
> 
> ...



People are getting crashs in DX11 but not in DX9 on CM forums.

Yeah that card should mow down a lot of future games.

Turns out the DiRT 3 update DID fix something for me.
It fixed the look back view which they did not mention in the fixes I don't think.
When I would look back, the camera would spin to the back one way or the other.
Now it jumps straight to looking back which is much better.

Played Pro Tour Hardcore yesterday for the first time.
A lot of fun.
The handling is so much better and noticeable in headcam view.
Braking with no abs is still difficult though, so I tend to use the E-brake a lot more when aiming my car up for the corner and less braking.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


>


Nice run Erocker!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)

Try turning Morphalogical AA with this game.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 3, 2011)

Thee is a heap of sessions which have glitched and are not being removed from Jam session.
Something I noticed rarely in DiRT2 but in DiRT3 it's terrible.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try turning Morphalogical AA with this game.



Morphological AA plus the rest of the game settings set to the max?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try turning Morphalogical AA with this game.



*blindly follows instructions*

My biggest strength in Dirt 3 are tight corners where you can drift to save some time, and cutting corners.

My weak point is stuff like the smash'em. In races, I'd have to say is that in corners, I often drift too much and lose time instead of slowing down properly before the corner. I also accelerate too quickly during the corner

what's yours?


----------



## qubit (Jun 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> XBOX 360 Wired.



And do you have perfectly fine control over the steering and throttle with it allowing you to drive the car in a proper manner? In particular, do you have analog control over the steering and throttle?

I'm just asking, because I tried Dirt 2 when considering buying Dirt 3 on preorder from Steam. Damn thing didn't work with the keyboard and mouse, nor my Logitech joystick, so I abandoned it.

Graphics were awesome though, which made it such a shame.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

The controller is pressure sensitive. Meaning the triggers for gas and brake, as well as the steering is incremental. With a bit of practice you can feather the throttle for turns, or add enough gas to slide the ass end out when needed


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The controller is pressure sensitive. Meaning the triggers for gas and brake, as well as the steering is incremental. With a bit of practice you can feather the throttle for turns, or add enough gas to slide the ass end out when needed



Bleh, man up and buy a wheel. Me and my wheel, and my one good arm, will beat you and your kindergarten controller any day.



Next you'll want a joystick to drive your real-life car.:shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Bleh, man up and buy a wheel.



If I could find one used somewhat local (so the shipping don't kill me) that was worth the time of setting it up, I would

Local retail has MadCatz cheapo's and they make me cringe


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

G25 should be fairly cheap now, you'd think..but no..because Logitacky made it.

OMG the posts make my brain hurt. WTF.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

I slipped and used the wrong button, for some odd reason I like to quote when I should edit

I'm not even lucky enough to have a real wheel at my local best buy Honestly that is the best PC store I have access to.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 3, 2011)

Even the dfgt is decent if you dont like G25 prices. sequential shift, ok pedals. But the wheel is really good. Got it online somewhere new for about $120.


----------



## qubit (Jun 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The controller is pressure sensitive. Meaning the triggers for gas and brake, as well as the steering is incremental. With a bit of practice you can feather the throttle for turns, or add enough gas to slide the ass end out when needed



Thanks, sounds like I might be getting myself one. 



sneekypeet said:


> If I could find one used somewhat local (so the shipping don't kill me) that was worth the time of setting it up, I would
> 
> Local retail has MadCatz cheapo's and they make me cringe



Bricks and mortar shops pretty much are crap here in the UK too. That's why I get all my PC gear online.

Having said that www.novatech.com which I go to, do have retail shops and are still pretty good. Great prices and customer service, but a slightly narrow range sometimes.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Next you'll want a joystick to drive your real-life car.



damn straight, something like this would be cool...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

Figures.

:shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

screw that. in the future i dont want to have to push or turn anything to get to where im going. i want the onboard computer to do it all for me. like a boss.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

By the time I actually drive a "car" with a joystick, it better fly!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

"Car, drive Home!"

"One moment please, while we plot your route."

Vroooommmmm!!!



What happens when GPS stops working? Instead of home you end up in the middle of the ocean?



I don't even like fuel-injected cars. Computer belongs on a desk, not in my car.





Like I'd let some silicon be the boss, have control. Um, no? Silicone...well, hmmm, would consider it, hmm, yep.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

if GPS stopped working then you can take the wheel.  they already have some sophisticated traffic software in test cars that monitors distances between cars and oncoming traffic. the software learns the road and create a swarm with the other cars around it. pretty epic but still 20 years off.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, epic...until someone hacks it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, epic...until someone hacks it.



then maybe you should go live in a cave then


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> then maybe you should go live in a cave then



You mean an Igloo?





Enough OT chat, I'm gonna fire Dirt up right NAOW!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

im going to go back to pretending to work.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

Um....yeah...damn track litter.

[yt]K7SZ-g_ZA-Y[/yt]


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Um....yeah...



do they still have Croatia in dirt 3 cause that happens all the time there?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

You know, I have not paid much attention to track locales..I just click through the menus using the wheel, and race.

Lots of the tracks from Dirt2 are still rpesent, slightly reworked, and with better scenery.


I still hold my opinion on the game that i posted earlier...I'm a bit dissapointed, but damn me if it ain't fun.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I still hold my opinion on the game that i posted earlier...I'm a bit dissapointed, but damn me if it ain't fun.



can you still do that thing where you can drive of a cliff at high speed round a corner and use the g-force to drive back on to the track again


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

I dunno, I tend to stay on the track.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm broke......anyone wanna donate this game to me? lol If so I will teach you the ways of the troll.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno, I tend to stay on the track.



That requires using the brakes a lot so that's out of the question



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm broke......anyone wanna donate this game to me? lol



i thought you already had it, that's means i'm not the only one who hangs around here despite not owning the game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

it's not worth paying full retail, IMO. save your pennies for BF3.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it's not worth paying full retail, IMO. save your pennies for BF3.



thats in November, but then again i've got to the point where i can do the dirt 2 races over again without getting bored


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm broke......anyone wanna donate this game to me? lol If so I will teach you the ways of the troll.



LoL. I'm the only one who successfuly trolled you, and you didn't evne know it. Why would they want lessons from you, Grasshopper?

Why don't you do it for a review to get it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. I'm the only one who successfuly trolled you, and you didn't evne know it. Why would they want lessons from you, Grasshopper?
> 
> Why don't you do it for a review to get it?



Did you? Or did you THINK you were trolling me?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd hook ya up, but I be's a broke brother. Having only one arm sucks.



LoL, I knew EXACTLY what I was doing. As if the TWKR chip was my idea. Lulz. You bought it hook line and sinker.

Like me telling you guys I've known W1zz for too long to get banned, and that it will never happen. You guys assume it's because I think i got the inside line...as your responses to that comment of mine said...when really...it's because I respect W1zz too much to push things that far.


Getting full shoulder replacement. Should be fun.




That said, meds are enjoyable. Back to gaming then.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's means i'm not the only one who hangs around here despite not owning the game


Make that 3, but I'm just lurking here. Nothing to say...just...lurking...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it's not worth paying full retail, IMO. save your pennies for BF3.



I find it very worth it... maybe not as much as BF3 will be worth it, but this is definitively worth the full pricetag IMO.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone find their car flying up into the air when hitting a bump just before joining through one of the huts on the straight in the Kenya track in Trailblazer?
I use the Ford Fiesta Hillclimb most of the time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Anyone find their car flying up into the air when hitting a bump just before joining through one of the huts on the straight in the Kenya track in Trailblazer?
> I use the Ford Fiesta Hillclimb most of the time.




I sure hope you didn't hit Obamas grandma!


----------



## b82rez (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> thats in November, but then again i've got to the point where i can do the dirt 2 races over again without getting bored



If you can play Dirt 2 races over and over again without getting bored then you *will* love Dirt 3, just sayin'


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

the original is only £1.75 on steam at the moment, worth it? - wait that's not the right question, at this price, whats wrong with it?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing, I think, it's just that a sequel was released.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Nothing, I think, it's just that a sequel was released.



or 2!

says no windows 7 sopport but who actually uses windows seven that believes that message?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, you were talking about DiRT1...I though it was DiRT2...sorry about that. 
About the compatibility notice, DiRT1 works only in Win7 64-bit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> DiRT1 works only in Win7 64-bit.



only?, so i can't play it in my vista x86

or do you mean only 64bit editions of windows 7?

How good is it?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know about Vista, but for Win7 I read that it's only in 64-bit versions.
How good as in terms of what?
I though it was too americanized, graphics were very good (for that time), and rally cars could brake from 160km/h to 0 on 100m (I didn't try the pickups or buggys)...also the cars felt a little like they were on rails...so to say...and drifting = loosing too much time, because the cars would suddenly loose momentum or something. The game ran like s**t on my PC, btw. (20 or 30 fps @ 1366x768 medium-low quality)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> The game ran like s**t on my PC, btw. (20 or 30 fps @ 1366x768 medium-low quality)



how, was it that much worse then dirt 2?

i might consider buying it since its only £1.75


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't try DiRT2 on my PC, I figured, since the 1st one gave me _<sarcasm>_ such a good visual experience _</sarcasm>_, why bother with the 2nd one.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I didn't try DiRT2 on my PC, I figured, since the 1st one gave me _<sarcasm>_ such a good visual experience _</sarcasm>_, why bother with the 2nd one.



Different games, different engines, completely different experience. I didn't care for the original Dirt either. Dirt 2 is great, Dirt 3 is better.

This is the DIRT 3 CLUBHOUSE, so I don't know why in the heck we are even having this conversation.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Different games, different engines, completely different experience. I didn't care for the original Dirt either. Dirt 2 is great, Dirt 3 is better.


And, because I trust you, I will try them.


erocker said:


> This is the DIRT 3 CLUBHOUSE, so I don't know why in the heck we are even having this conversation.


Understood, I will stop now.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> And, because I trust you, I will try them.



Thanks! Just try to ignore the Americanized douchebaggery in Dirt 2, if anything jump straight to Dirt 3.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like Dirt 2 better but I like Dirt3 aswell


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try turning Morphalogical AA with this game.


I ran MAA and getting 58-68fps! Looks like shit ,but smooth; MAA stays off for this game.


----------



## Xorgetra (Jun 7, 2011)

Dirt 3 is the best game ive ever seen in a long time!!!! Hell yeah! =)


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I ran MAA and getting 58-68fps! Looks like shit ,but smooth; MAA stays off for this game.



MAA looks like shit? really?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> MAA looks like shit? really?


Yup, everything on ultra setting and AA maxed (x8) in the game with MAA really does look horrible


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2011)

game has started locking up on me again since they had the initial patch. everything was fine for about 2 weeks. failure.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 13, 2011)

Hm....seems DiRT3 has more issues than DiRT2.

Ran into a problem with achievements all of a sudden not unlocking with my original profile.

Created a new one and started again....now I can get the achievements which were not unlocking before with the original profile.

A work around if someone is having issues with achievements no longer unlocking.
But this also mean your level will be back to 1 on multi player which is not a bad thing if you are getting the "host refuses to start session while you are in the lobby" or "the banned from session".

My Jam session stats were something stupid like 400 races 300 wins which most likely made driver get their E-G-O hak on if they don't have them permanently on.

*Off Topic:-*
I think it stinks, CM have removed official support for Race Driver GRiD since multi player was still alive.
It was never mentioned from the start, Race Driver GRiD Multi Player was only going to be supported for three years.

Seems to have made some people upset and caused them to hack into CM related sites to steal other peoples account to get their money back.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2011)

i liked dirt 2 more. the gloomy stuff doesnt isnt attractive to me. but i do like it.

except the GYMKHANA part. i need a wheel for that  no do able in keyboard at all.

All said, this is dirt 3 on my humble HD4650


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> the gloomy stuff doesnt isnt attractive to me.


Disable post-processing.
At what resolution and general settings are you running your game at? Have you ran the benchmark?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you guy share any experiences you have with Graphic settings? DiRT 3 seems light, so what would be the best looking settings regardless of performance?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

What exactly are you looking for, n-ster?

I've been playing with medium "preset" on eyefinity, looks fine.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 17, 2011)

what GPU are you using?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

If you are asking me, then I'm using dual 6950's, 2600K @ stock, 8GB of ram @ 1333 CAS 9, 1.35v.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Disable post-processing.
> At what resolution and general settings are you running your game at? Have you ran the benchmark?



what benchmark??????


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

At the bottom of the graphical options menu in-game is the listing to launch the benchmark from.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Can you guy share any experiences you have with Graphic settings? DiRT 3 seems light, so what would be the best looking settings regardless of performance?


Well, I'm currently "testing" the game in my computer to see if it works alright. All I can say is that I'm very pleased with the results. It's completely playable (~40fps) on high settings (AA off, 1920x1080, DX9). The only thing that makes the fps drop is night stages and snow. Some Michigan stages too, for some reason, but only when there's surface change (Gravel -> Asphalt, vice-versa).
But I'm sure that performance would be higher if I had a PCI-e 2.0 x16. 


cadaveca said:


> I've been playing with medium "preset" on eyefinity, looks fine.
> View attachment 42631


Oh, I still dream of having a setup like that for racing games. *sigh*
Damn logitech, stopped making G25s...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2011)

@cadaveca, I'm sooo jealous lol

I was just looking if there are any settings that you find lowers the quality (ie: MLAA or post-processing) and if there is anything that significantly lowers fps for a tiny increase in image quality, what are they as I want them on even if most turn them off


----------



## techie81 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm just wondering are they going to release a demo for this like the second one? Really like trying before I buy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2011)

Dirt 3 lacks the friendship thing. easier for me to drive aggressive like in flatout !


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 18, 2011)

Heads-up! The Rallye Monte-Carlo is coming!



> (...) the Monte DLC for DiRT 3, which will arrive on June 28th. Codies is well aware of the brilliance of the winding routes through the Alps, but the problem has always been that these roads are an enormous technical challenge. Something that would frighten off more casual players who are plodding their way through the DiRT tour.
> 
> Not a problem with DLC which, by its nature, appeals to those already committed to the game. "The Monte Carlo stages have been designed with real rally fans in mind," explained Senior Game Designer Paul Coleman. "We knew that by making the Monte Carlo stages additional content we could really do it justice by increasing the difficulty. We made the narrow mountain roads tight and twisty to really enhance the feeling of danger."

















I can't wait to climb the Col de Turini. I hope it's in the DLC!


----------



## erixx (Jun 18, 2011)

looks great, damn it! I just bought Shift 2 because I have done Dirt2 up and down and wanted new flavours!  Have fun in the club!

Note: those that think a wheel, pedals etc is overkill (like me): buy a really good joystick and go FTW!!!!  (keyboard playing is so unrealistic and unsatisfactory..)


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

Pick "original" for quality settings and let it buffer a while. Very high quality video on this one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Pick "original" for quality settings and let it buffer a while. Very high quality video on this one.



i cant upload to youtube 

showng 293 mins left!!! my uploads 25KBps


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 20, 2011)

New track DLC?
This must be the missing parts of DiRT3.
Personally DiRT3 feels like there are parts missing.
Lack of buggies & RAID tracks.
Maybe it's the reason why there is so much Gymkhana thrown in there.
Don't mind Gymkhana at all but there seems to be a lack of variety still, unless you get the DLC.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Pick "original" for quality settings and let it buffer a while. Very high quality video on this one.



whats the diff between 1080p n original?

I love when ppl upload high res stuff like this, I don't mind the long load lol


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Pick "original" for quality settings and let it buffer a while. Very high quality video on this one.


Very good driving. Good show!
Just so happens I also did that same track with the peugeot, last night. Except it was with the original livery, it was raining and I drive with a keyboard. 
May I ask which of the classic hill-climbers you like the most?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

i am keyboard too.


does anyone know how to work the splitscreen?









thats me in dirt2

i cant seem to upload to youtube. its FAILING!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2011)

You seem to go a bit wide on the corners, not that it's too bad there, since the road is very wide and there's no walls. But nice driving anyway. I'd like to see you fight your way trough in more "claustrophobic" stages. 
BTW, I'm having serious difficulties driving in the snow, in D3.  It's something that is making me uncomfortable, since in other CMR games (1 to 5) I was fast. Now it takes me 3 tries to beat Block in a stage. WTH?!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 20, 2011)

^^
Just drop the skill level down to 1 and you won't.....shouldn't.....have to take you 3 tries.

Completed DiRT World Tour again, this time with no assists, just have to finish off the smaller triangles down the bottom.
Still bugs me that my old DiRT3 profile stopped letting me get achievements.

Just beat my personal best in Gymkhana 760,000 and something, I think it was in Monaco near the docks :/.
Seems it is easier to get higher scores with no assists once you get used to it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> You seem to go a bit wide on the corners, not that it's too bad there, since the road is very wide and there's no walls. But nice driving anyway. I'd like to see you fight your way trough in more "claustrophobic" stages.
> BTW, I'm having serious difficulties driving in the snow, in D3.  It's something that is making me uncomfortable, since in other CMR games (1 to 5) I was fast. Now it takes me 3 tries to beat Block in a stage. WTH?!



yeah, that was taken long time back. that was my first run on the track with that car.
so... *shrug*


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> You seem to go a bit wide on the corners, not that it's too bad there, since the road is very wide and there's no walls. But nice driving anyway. I'd like to see you fight your way trough in more "claustrophobic" stages.
> BTW, I'm having serious difficulties driving in the snow, in D3.  It's something that is making me uncomfortable, since in other CMR games (1 to 5) I was fast. Now it takes me 3 tries to beat Block in a stage. WTH?!



I used to snow, I'm a Canadian, but I find the snow stages the easy?

My strenght in snow stages are the way I cut the corners, risky, but saves loads of time. Where do you lose your time? Also don't forget to tune your car


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Very good driving. Good show!
> Just so happens I also did that same track with the peugeot, last night. Except it was with the original livery, it was raining and I drive with a keyboard.
> May I ask which of the classic hill-climbers you like the most?



Thanks! "Real-life" driving is a hobby of mine, I'm heading up to Road America this weekend! I do like the Peugeot, not sure what I like best yet. I know I do not like the Fiesta at all. I tend to be driving the Ford RS200 as I got the Bronze livery and it looks neat.



n-ster said:


> whats the diff between 1080p n original?
> 
> I love when ppl upload high res stuff like this, I don't mind the long load lol



Original is better quality, it's like 16mbps, while the 1080p option is a bit less.

Oh, and triple frontflip!!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Thanks! "Real-life" driving is a hobby of mine, I'm heading up to Road America this weekend! I do like the Peugeot, not sure what I like best yet. I know I do not like the Fiesta at all. I tend to be driving the Ford RS200 as I got the Bronze livery and it looks neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obviously the 3x flip was exactly what you were trying to do  No sweat for you


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> obviously the 3x flip was exactly what you were trying to do  No sweat for you



Lol, obviously!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol, obviously!



You still got beat by a dude using one arm last night. 

We'll have to give it a go again!


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You still got beat by a dude using one arm last night.
> 
> We'll have to give it a go again!



Yes we will. For the record though, I just lost it on that one track and decided to go all gymkana in the middle of a rally. Twas fun!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

Likely story.  You did start off in the lead...all it takes is one bad crash.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

i still havent figured out the splitscreen! how is the 2nd player supposed to play start?
i have a gamepad. and the keyboard


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

Been playing with my son using 2 360 controllers, no problem.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 20, 2011)

erixx said:


> buy a really good joystick and go FTW!!!! (keyboard playing is so unrealistic and unsatisfactory..)



take it you h88888 the  xbox 360 pad then, its shit but does work well imho


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> ^^
> Just drop the skill level down to 1 and you won't.....shouldn't.....have to take you 3 tries.
> (...)
> Seems it is easier to get higher scores with no assists once you get used to it.


Sorry, not going below level 5. It's been like that from start and I always play on the hardest levels. I just don't go for 6 because I already noticed that 1st place is almost unobtainable. They put a damn robot driving the car.
And that's the way I play and recommend to play, no assists at all.


n-ster said:


> I used to snow, I'm a Canadian, but I find the snow stages the easy?
> 
> My strenght in snow stages are the way I cut the corners, risky, but saves loads of time. Where do you lose your time? Also don't forget to tune your car


I always tune the car. It's the 1st step towards winning.
I usually loose control on the bumps or have difficulty swinging the car when approaching a corner. I'm sure that it's because I haven't trained enough, since I can't understand when I have traction and when I don't. I must say, it was a bit more noticeable in the older games.


erocker said:


> Thanks! "Real-life" driving is a hobby of mine, I'm heading up to Road America this weekend! I do like the Peugeot, not sure what I like best yet. I know I do not like the Fiesta at all. I tend to be driving the Ford RS200 as I got the Bronze livery and it looks neat.


Good luck on the race! Here's hoping for 1st place! 
The closest I'm going to do is a go-kart race next saturday.
I find the Peugeot a little explosive and uncontrollable, but hey, I am driving on a keyboard.  I find the Audi and the Toyota more "tamed". I also love the sound of the Audi. As for the moderns, I don't have any particular issues with the Fiesta, but I do with the Suzuki. The BMW and the Hyundai are fun to drive. The BMW, being RWD, is a real challenge.
As for Group B cars, I'm wishing Codemasters will eventually release the Lancia 037 Rally  (my favorite rally car - I hope they don't mess up the sound), since they already Released the Delta S4 , but so far I'm having great fun fighting my way trough the stage with the Sport Quattro and the RS200. Seriously, with all driving aids off, it's a real fight to keep those cars in control.


erocker said:


> Oh, and triple frontflip!!


I reckon Block couldn't do it better.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Sorry, not going below level 5. It's been like that from start and I always play on the hardest levels. I just don't go for 6 because I already noticed that 1st place is almost unobtainable. They put a damn robot driving the car.
> And that's the way I play and recommend to play, no assists at all.
> 
> I always tune the car. It's the 1st step towards winning.
> ...



Try using the settings the help you corner better, and increase your ride height a bit maybe. The traction might be confusing, you just have to practice I guess? I understand quite fast, but I'm guessing many will need more time. Also practice taking control over your card after bumps, as that will help you in all races, not just snow

I take corners early btw, always works best for me.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to adjust the deadzone and saturation of the controls, the car is reacting too quickly. It's pretty much 0 and 1. I think the problem relies there.
BTW, here's what you should be expecting from future DLCs. I am aware some are already released, but I am lazy  so I'm not editing this list. 
*
New cars:*
Open
Ford Escort Mk.II

GroupB
Lancia Delta S4
Peugeot 205 T16 Evo 2

90s 80s RWD
BMW M3 Rally

70s
Ford Escort Mk.II
Lancia Stratos

RallyCross
Ford Forcus ST RallyCross
Citroen C4 RallyCross

Modern Trailbraizer
Chevrolet Camaro SSX Concept
Ford Mustang GT

GYMKHANA
Scion tC
Saturn SKY
MINI Cooper S GYMKHANA

*New countries:*
SHIBUYA
MONTE CARLO

*DLC Packs:*
Power And Glory Car Pack

    * Chevrolet Camaro SSX Concept
    * Ford Forcus ST RallyCross
    * Lancia Delta S4
    * BMW M3 Rally
    * Scion tC

Mud And Guts Car Pack

    * Peugeot 205 T16 Evo 2
    * Citroen C4 RallyCross
    * Ford Mustang GT
    * Saturn Sky
    * Lancia Stratos

Variety Unlock Pack

    * Horn Pack
    * Texaco Racing Team Pack
    * Brembo Racing Team Pack
    * Team YOKOHAMA Pack
    * Mobil 1 Performance Team Pack
    * Teams And Cars Unlock Pack

Variety Vehicle Pack

    * Ken Block Special Pack
    * Mini Gymkhana Special Pack
    * Colin McRae Vision Charity Pack

Source.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 23, 2011)

yes JP you need to tune your settings. i understand after one race.

you need to tune to the way you drive not what others do


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn it, they got me with the Lancia Stratos.
I was already tempted with the Scion tC.
Looks like I will be buying DLC after all.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2011)

NEED dirt 3 NOW!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> NEED dirt 3 NOW!!!



Mmmm Hmm! Ok and the problem is?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> NEED dirt 3 NOW!!!





fullinfusion said:


> Mmmm Hmm! Ok and the problem is?


Lack of funds?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2011)

oh hai JP, got a solution to your snow problem.
do like me, bring everything other than the brake bias and gear ratio to the extreme left.
bring the gear ratio to the left as well if track lacks speed.

i figured this tuning is the best i can drive in.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, but no thanks. 
You see, the car setup is not the problem. Although I like very much to tune the car for each stage, and I'm well aware that those settings will help me reach better times, I can drive with pretty much any setting. It must the controls that are hindering my performance, but get this, only on snow. I just can't seem to understand when the car looses tire grip or when the car gains it. On gravel and asphalt I can control drifts and position the car for each corner, but on snow, I always end up over-compensating the angle of the drift or just fly off the stage because I thought I was drifting.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2011)

hmm, well, try braking BEFORE turning in. and going press press press on the throttle.
take good cars like the Impreza to get used to snow.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 29, 2011)

Does this really have GFWL?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Does this really have GFWL?



Yep, just like Dirt 2.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hmm, well, try braking BEFORE turning in. and going press press press on the throttle.
> take good cars like the Impreza to get used to snow.


Funny thing, with the Impreza, I look like a drunk driver. Oh, by the way, I barely brake.  Always has been like that. Not in real life, though.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

#1.... In the world.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

Great!  Now beat that with the Mini.  With the Monte livery. *serious face*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 30, 2011)

anyone else found that after a recent auto patch all your gold triangles are brown and its essentially forceing you to buy montecarlo pack to regain goldy joy, not good.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Great!  Now beat that with the Mini.  With the Monte livery. *serious face*



Okay!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Funny thing, with the Impreza, I look like a drunk driver. Oh, by the way, I barely brake.  Always has been like that. Not in real life, though.


 yes, dirt 2 dint need any braking at all.



erocker said:


> #1.... In the world.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/dirt3_game2011-06-2919-43-17-85.jpg





erocker said:


> Okay!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/dirt3_game2011-06-2920-15-32-03.jpg


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/dirt3_game2011-06-2920-15-32-03.jpg


 
Wow, man...just...wow! 
Renault 5 Turbo? Monte livery?  Please? 
If you accomplished these two, with the Renault, it should be easy.
Oh and @ 0:46:


> That is how you respond at random text messages.


 By doing hairpin turns?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing to see the Monte Carlo Leader board doesn't have the usual suspects with 0:00:30 ftw while you were playing erocker.

I still haven't purchased any DLC yet but the itch is really getting there with the Lancia Straos coming out next.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

*Stage maps*

So here are the stage maps. This should help give you a better perspective when choosing a stage. I find it useful, since I'm always looking for the longer stages.
It's a shame they overlapped so much in the rally stages, even after they said they would do all the efforts to avoid overlapping. :shadedshu


Spoiler: Finland Stages

















Spoiler: Kenya Stages














Spoiler: Michigan Stages

















Spoiler: Norway Stages














Spoiler: Monte Carlo Stages














Spoiler: Circuit maps



Follow this link for the circuit maps (RallyX, Landrush, Head-2-Head).


Erocker, if you find this useful, could you please add it to the 1st post. Thank you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just figured something out looking at that video. I know Erockers secret. Hes cheating in a sense.

Last night I was on TS and he was playing Dirt 3. He laughed about how he just got another world record. Soon after he disappeared. He came back 20 minutes later saying he just took a massive shit. Thats when it hit me. He races when he has to shit.

Ever had to go take a dump real bad when you are driving? All of a sudden you have the focus of a mongoose staring down a cobra. Reflexes of a cat on a nightly prowl. Intuition that boarders on precognition like that of a spider. Thats Erocker when he has to take a dump during Dirt 3. 

I know your game now sir. I know your game.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/dirt3_game2011-06-2920-15-32-03.jpg



you sound like a black man erocker... didn't know wiz was an equal opp employer


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

Ducktapin' bit**es! 

That voice belongs to another TPU member, I forgot Fraps picks up all audio.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 4, 2011)

The voice in the video is me. Several of us were in TS. Sneekypeet was the one ducking taping bit**es and make us all accessories to the crime. And now you are too, so there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys, trying to start Dirt 3 but the game wont' load up or anything.  The mouse cursor changes to the little disc but then goes back to normal and nothing happens.  Any suggestions?


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, trying to start Dirt 3 but the game wont' load up or anything.  The mouse cursor changes to the little disc but then goes back to normal and nothing happens.  Any suggestions?



Uninstall Games For Windows Live in the Control Panel, then reinstall it: http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/download/

After it's installed, go to the Start menu and load GFWL, enter your email, password and tick the box to automatically sign in.

Then start Dirt 3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Uninstall Games For Windows Live in the Control Panel, then reinstall it: http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/download/
> 
> After it's installed, go to the Start menu and load GFWL, enter your email, password and tick the box to automatically sign in.
> 
> Then start Dirt 3.



Thanks, I'll give this a shot in a bit.    I'll post back and let you know if that worked.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 6, 2011)

#1.... In the world.





Just Kidding...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, I'll give this a shot in a bit.    I'll post back and let you know if that worked.



I keep getting this everytime I try to open up GFWL, I've already installed the assistant like five times. 





I just noticed the assistant doesn't install.  Don't know what's wrong


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy DLC, haven't played in a while, marketplace has a bunch of it, wish they put it in a dollar value, I'm not going to bother figuring out a damn conversion rate, just stupid.



LiNKiN said:


> #1.... In the world.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110705/dirt3_game2011-06-2919-43-17-85.jpg
> Just Kidding...



Lol is that erocker right under you?


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

Somebody be shoppin. Photoshoppin...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Somebody be shoppin. Photoshoppin...



And the quoting gave it away, white text ftw. So you top in the world?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2011)

hello all this could well be my fave game evr, sept for them ungoldin me gold triangles i love it

if ya see me in the game give me a beep im me on it or the1andonlymrk , one or the other 

dya all regularily race? as i like a race


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I keep getting this everytime I try to open up GFWL, I've already installed the assistant like five times.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110705/Capture027640.jpg
> 
> I just noticed the assistant doesn't install.  Don't know what's wrong
> ...



BTW, installing Windows live Essentials 2011 fixed the issue and now I can play the game.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And the quoting gave it away, white text ftw. So you top in the world?



Nah, I had #1 on a couple tracks for a short time. Check one page back, I have a couple screenshots and a video.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well gents I seen this Dirt 3 33% off for just $33 and I loved Dirt 2 should i pick up the game? How is the graphics? How well will my pc do fps?2x 4850?

EDIT: 9 min. later I said "F" this and i'm now buy the game on steam you can add me to this club.
F U Steam! I wanna play now


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

me. simply love the sound of this cars blow valve.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice driving   I just did that stage, that's Finland right?   ...and yes, I just started playing the game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

yes. i love it. finland is awesome!

so hows the gfx for an ATI4650?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 9, 2011)

Currently in the CM forum DTSC and as expected I would be in the lower half.

1st Round Birkebeinervegen placing 27th out of 40 with a time of 1:52.514 in the Open class with an R4.
Although I could see my current  placing dropping still if I don't try to get a better time.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I lost all my saved points. Does Steam keep the save points?

I put alot of time in this game. If I have to start from the beginning again ima be pissed :shadedshu


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> me. simply love the sound of this cars blow valve.


Not bad graphics at all and nice driving. Danm, I've got to start uploading my vids. I already have some, but the sizes are HUGE! It's going to take forever...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 9, 2011)

any one else stuck on 30 in single [player ,ive done loads of races but its stopped goin up??


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I think I lost all my saved points. Does Steam keep the save points?
> 
> I put alot of time in this game. If I have to start from the beginning again ima be pissed :shadedshu



Saves are stored in your My Documents folder.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Saves are stored in your My Documents folder.


I see that now :shadedshu

I lost everything! now all those hours and I have nada!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2011)

ARGH!!!
Its been almost 25hours I WANNA play!





EDIT: It's finally done! But sadly now I must go to sleep and get up for church.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I see that now :shadedshu
> 
> I lost everything! now all those hours and I have nada!



Look on the bright side, it's like a whole new game all over again!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I see that now :shadedshu
> 
> I lost everything! now all those hours and I have nada!



Just restore it from your backups.  You do back your system up, right?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Not bad graphics at all and nice driving. Danm, I've got to start uploading my vids. I already have some, but the sizes are HUGE! It's going to take forever...



why dont you compress them like we do.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I ran some benchmarks and they worked out well I have everything maxed out at 1080p with 4xms and i got AVG 66 FPS, Min 46 FPS, And With crossfire disabled... AVG 43, MIN 34.

Anyone else get some glitchy artifacts when loading with Crossfire? When I turn Crossfire off everything works out nice, but I lose 20 FPS


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Just restore it from your backups.  You do back your system up, right?


You betcha I do image back ups but ever sense I started to use the vertex 2 I cant do the repair. I used to have no problems on the vertex 1 ssd but never been able to fix a thing with this one.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 10, 2011)

DTCS Round 2 Kaatselka Finland 1:23.983
9th Place
Won't last long though.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does any one know how to fix this glitching?
It's on the ground and only at couple tracks? It goes away if crossfire is disabled but then my frames drop. any idea?

I would do A video but I don't know how to record once I hit "Y" for youtube.





EDIT: By the way here are my setting I haven't lost yet but they are all around 1sec. or less from 2nd place


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> EDIT: By the way here are my setting I haven't lost yet but they are all around 1sec. or less from 2nd place
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110710/Capture0183.jpg



settings smettings meh. video of using settings or gtfo  LOL


some one tell me their time for finland tracks i wanna beat.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> settings smettings meh. video of using settings or gtfo  LOL
> 
> 
> some one tell me their time for finland tracks i wanna beat.



How do I record with the settings  But I finally found out how to record with the youtube thingy.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why dont you compress them like we do.


Forgiving my ignorance, care to tell me how?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> You betcha I do image back ups but ever sense I started to use the vertex 2 I cant do the repair. I used to have no problems on the vertex 1 ssd but never been able to fix a thing with this one.



Can't do a file restore?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.
> You see, the car setup is not the problem. Although I like very much to tune the car for each stage, and I'm well aware that those settings will help me reach better times, I can drive with pretty much any setting. It must the controls that are hindering my performance, but get this, only on snow. I just can't seem to understand when the car looses tire grip or when the car gains it. On gravel and asphalt I can control drifts and position the car for each corner, but on snow, I always end up over-compensating the angle of the drift or just fly off the stage because I thought I was drifting.



I may be a bit late with advice and do not own Dirt3 as of yet (yesyes I try my best to get it fst), I can give you tips based on experience. See where I live theres a lot of snow and I own a Subaru Impreza. Naturally I like driving in snowy conditions. Now, be aware that snow on tarmac handles differently than snow on gravel or dirt. Be aware if its fresh, fluffy snow or compacted already (or worse: fresh fluffy snow on a layer of ice thats above compacted snow).

Especially with a high horsepower 4WD vehicle like an Impreza, you have to treat the gas pedal as if its made of porcelain. Do not floor it in turns. Push it gently. And rather for an interval like 1-1-1 instead of one time 3. Also for gods sake countersteer MUCH sooner as you would on tarmac or even gravel. And don't overdo it. Driving and drifting on snow is like rocket science. 

Oh and generally its a rather bad idea to use the brakes, especially in turns. Work with the motor brake as much as possible, gives you way more control. Because once you pulled that handbrake and you don't know EXACTLY what you are doing, you'll fly off, 4WD or not. Trust me I flew off the road with as little as 10mph in tight turns. Yes in real life. Yes with the Subaru. Once you do know how your car reacts, it will get much better and you even manage to Scandinavian Flick trough 180° turns with ease.

Now if you want to ace snow tracks, learn them. No way around it. Blast off in unknown terrain and unknown track layout, and you signed your own death certificate.

So much for that. Now its 5am here, stores open at 9am, gotta get some sleep.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Forgiving my ignorance, care to tell me how?


video converters silly. just convert it into a mp4 video with a more suitable bitrate. the bitrate fraps records in is unnecessary.



MRCL said:


> I may be a bit late with advice and do not own Dirt3 as of yet (yesyes I try my best to get it fst), I can give you tips based on experience. See where I live theres a lot of snow and I own a Subaru Impreza. Naturally I like driving in snowy conditions. Now, be aware that snow on tarmac handles differently than snow on gravel or dirt. Be aware if its fresh, fluffy snow or compacted already (or worse: fresh fluffy snow on a layer of ice thats above compacted snow).



aah... i rember your impreza, its an old version though right?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> video converters silly. just convert it into a mp4 video with a more suitable bitrate. the bitrate fraps records in is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> aah... i rember your impreza, its an old version though right?



A 1999 Impreza GT, a WRX Model and ECU2 (means 250 instead of 220 bhp).
They won three WRC with that particular model so there


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> A 1999 Impreza GT, a WRX Model and ECU2 (means 250 instead of 220 bhp).
> They won three WRC with that particular model so there



yes but they were driven by proper drivers.
so


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes but they were driven by proper drivers.
> so



So what exactly are you trying to tell me?

Anyways got around buying Dirt3, its installing now. Initially I wanted it for the 360, but come on GameStop almost 120 USD thats downright robbery.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh by the way you can add my name for Dirt 3 online is Narthes.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> So what exactly are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Anyways got around buying Dirt3, its installing now. Initially I wanted it for the 360, but come on GameStop almost 120 USD thats downright robbery.



just jokin bro. no offense


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2011)

MRCL said:


> A 1999 Impreza GT, a WRX Model and ECU2 (means 250 instead of 220 bhp).
> They won three WRC with that particular model so there


IIRC, that's the 22B version. Great car! My favorite version.
[yt]--pWnS_h2g8[/yt]
That's the Monte Carlo Rally, btw.
I'm also having a great time with the '95 WRX, A.K.A the Impreza 555.



















de.das.dude said:


> yes but they were driven by proper drivers.
> so


They were always driven by awesome drivers. Rallying now is about the team with the biggest budget, not about the best driver, sadly.  They're all good, heck, excelent drivers.


de.das.dude said:


> video converters silly. just convert it into a mp4 video with a more suitable bitrate. the bitrate fraps records in is unnecessary.


Ok, I'm looking for one. I thought fraps recorded @ 30fps.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 12, 2011)

Man how can I forget about the 22B
I used to really want one of these cars.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah the old Imprezas you really have to work and become one with the machine to control it. Nothing aids you electronically, save for ABS. My best friend has an Evo8, and he can do insane stuff with it like driving through a roundabout with 70km/h, but if it weren't for computers, that wouldn't be possible.

I mean if I drive on snow or ice I have to actually do everything myself, no ESP helping me or controlling every wheel individually.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 12, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> IIRC, that's the 22B version. Great car! My favorite version.
> [yt]--pWnS_h2g8[/yt]
> That's the Monte Carlo Rally, btw.
> I'm also having a great time with the '95 WRX, A.K.A the Impreza 555.
> ...



yes 30fps but i told a lower bitrate not framerate :x


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, my bad. I didn't read it right. Bitrate...isn't it 192kbps? I've got to check. I'm still looking for the software...haven't had much time in my hands lately. I stopped playing too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Man how can I forget about the 22B
> I used to really want one of these cars.



Everytime I see you post, the face on your avatar fits your posts so well.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 12, 2011)

not many people playing multi play how come?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm using a mod to play any car on any track, plus all weather conditions. And new skins too. That doesn't allow me to go online. Plus, I can barely keep my game at playable frame-rates, so I guess being online would be sorta disastrous.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2011)

@JP

Your system should be able to cope with DiRT3 easy.
You shouldn't have any frame rate issues what so ever.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, if only my motherboard had a PCI-e x16 2.1 bus, instead of a PCI-e x4 1.0. Oh well...
Either that or my old 17'' CRT, instead of my LCD.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I was having fun at the DC Playground and came up with a fun little course to run and I finally did a good run so I went to upload it and found out you can only do like 30sec. clips so I had to split my run in two.

I was wondering if FRAPS is worth the $37? So I can make videos any length and can you get updates for life?










[yt]-fX22lm2i7o[/yt]


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Yeah, if only my motherboard had a PCI-e x16 2.1 bus, instead of a PCI-e x4 1.0. Oh well...
> Either that or my old 17'' CRT, instead of my LCD.



no way. i play my dirt 3 easily at 22 FPS with 4x AA and most details set to high, some set to ultra.













and its like





you can see my resolution form the image sizes.

to tell the truth i am amazed at my 4650's capability.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2011)

22fps not even passable for smooth game play lol, try taking off 4x aa to none and other settings that i noticed that can be lowered that will not sacrifice to much quality and provide better performance 

try these settings
night lighting change to med cause slower cards hav a hard time with shadows and lighting
shadows med provides good performance Gaines 
particles high 
mirrors high
crowd high
ground cover high
distant vehicles high 
objects high provides good performance Gaines 
tress high
vehicles reflection med
water high
post process is unnecessary and provides good performance Gaines 
skid marks high
cloth high


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> 22fps not even passable for smooth game play lol, try taking off 4x aa to none and other settings that i noticed that can be lowered that will not sacrifice to much quality and provide better performance
> 
> try these settings
> night lighting change to med cause slower cards hav a hard time with shadows and lighting
> ...




i meant 22 fps is the lowest. at night and rain. avg is around 30-35fps.

and anything above 20fps cannot be noticed by the (normal) human eye, so its useless.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i meant 22 fps is the lowest. at night and rain. avg is around 30-35fps.
> 
> and anything above 20fps cannot be noticed by the (normal) human eye, so its useless.



Notice that reallife.exe doesn't run at a specific framerate. Motion pictures is a different story. 20fps does have a noticeable stuttering to the eye.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 14, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I was having fun at the DC Playground and came up with a fun little course to run and I finally did a good run so I went to upload it and found out you can only do like 30sec. clips so I had to split my run in two.
> 
> I was wondering if FRAPS is worth the $37? So I can make videos any length and can you get updates for life?
> 
> ...



Xfire can make videos too


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Notice that reallife.exe doesn't run at a specific framerate. Motion pictures is a different story. 20fps does have a noticeable stuttering to the eye.



hmm. maybe have a built in GPU in my brain LOL


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> [yt]-fX22lm2i7o[/yt]


Nice driving.


de.das.dude said:


> no way. i play my dirt 3 easily at 22 FPS with 4x AA and most details set to high, some set to ultra.


Yeah, you also got full bus bandwidth and I'm playing @ 1920x1080. So there is a difference.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hmm. maybe have a built in GPU in my brain LOL



Its more like theres an unstable OC in your brain causing it to BSOD every now and then  Oh you have a GPU, its even a dualGPU, actually. And your eyes are crossfired, even literally.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2011)

I made a Steam group for the TPU DiRT 3 Racing League. This will make things easier to get together as I will make set times and events.

Here's the link: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUdirt3 Join up!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, I don't have a steam account. Pure laziness, I admit, but I also don't want to be drawn to buy their games too.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2011)

don't see anywhere to join?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> don't see anywhere to join?



it's currently set to invite only. I sent erocker a PM about it when I saw this


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2011)

It's fixed.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 15, 2011)

I joined, but right now I'm nusy hating Windows live for forcing me to update and it takes FOREVER.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 15, 2011)

Finishing in style. I drove si of seven laps in Monaco with a missing front tyre. I noticed its absence it the third or fourth lap.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 27, 2011)

fuck this game man, 2 months since is out and still crashes when loading... Go burn lazy people even make a patch for a game all so glossy !


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> fuck this game man, 2 months since is out and still crashes when loading... Go burn lazy people even make a patch for a game all so glossy !



Seems to be a common problem with Nvidia and this game. There's supposed to be a new driver out soon, hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't experience crashes at all with my 580 and the latest nVidia drivers. I have the CD version so I didn't buy it off steam, but I added it to the steam library after a couple of days. No problems at all?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty dumb when a game prefers a GPU brand over another.
But it does happen.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I made a Steam group for the TPU DiRT 3 Racing League. This will make things easier to get together as I will make set times and events.
> 
> Here's the link: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUdirt3 Join up!


Hey nice... joined! (Earthdog420)




MRCL said:


> I don't experience crashes at all with my 580 and the latest nVidia drivers. I have the CD version so I didn't buy it off steam, but I added it to the steam library after a couple of days. No problems at all?


Same here with 580, 570, and 470 from 3 driver sets... weird.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2011)

maybe he is using cracks or something.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2011)

I have scheduled the TPU Dirt Rally for tomorrow. Everyone in the league should have the invite.

If you're not in the league, here's the URL to join: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUdirt3


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2011)

Got the invite.. assuming Eastern...? I should be there.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Got the invite.. assuming Eastern...? I should be there.



I'm pretty sure it lists it as the time zone that you're in... I think...


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> maybe he is using cracks or something.



What ?? Im a true gamer, i love games i hate people who use cracked versions or otherwise harm the video game industry  !!! 


I have the steam version, I've always been skeptical of the versions download fact I want to go buy the physical DVD ROM with that because I almost never had problems like this ...

I buy 'from steam for convenience only 




erocker said:


> Seems to be a common problem with Nvidia and this game. There's supposed to be a new driver out soon, hopefully that will fix the problem.



Is the first time I see AMD during the boots before entering the main menu of the videogame ... Well I can understand is marketing


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 28, 2011)

I have the same issue and i have the steam version too


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2011)

New beta driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.19-beta-driver.html

See if that helps...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dammit! I want to RACE!


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got this yesterday. I only had time to race once.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have scheduled the TPU Dirt Rally for tomorrow. Everyone in the league should have the invite.
> 
> If you're not in the league, here's the URL to join: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUdirt3



Nice but race without me. It would be 5am here, I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

well another fail failure.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 29, 2011)

that was 4 am my time, i only made it til 1am


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry, bought a car instead...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> What ?? Im a true gamer, i love games i hate people who use cracked versions or otherwise harm the video game industry  !!!
> 
> 
> I have the steam version, I've always been skeptical of the versions download fact I want to go buy the physical DVD ROM with that because I almost never had problems like this ...
> ...



didnt mean to offend you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2011)

erocker, were you just on? I think I was in a race with you!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> maybe he is using cracks or something.



I don't condone the use of pirated games but I can understand the use of NoCD cracks if you have a legit retail copy of the game.

Also I have joined another forum which is related to a game I play.
A large portion of the community have stated the pirated version runs much better than the retail / digital DL version because the people who cracked the game also made fixes so the game runs properly.
The devs nor the publisher of this game EA have not made any confirmed response to resolving the issues for the game.

The steep price devs pay for choosing to let EA publish their game.

Anyway sorry to go off topic.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Widjaja (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ Craigle do you play online?
I'm a bit of a Gymkhana Fan.
Finally cracked the 800000 mark today.
Also whats your GFWL gamer tag?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2011)

can anyone tell me how to transfer save files? i have to format and i dont wanna risk loosing my files 

i play in an offline player profile.


nevermind


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I'm bored with this game now. So much that I have started playing CMR 2005 again. I'm almost done with the career mode. But trying to play Dirt 3 again, after getting my driving technique adapted for CMR 2005, makes me realize how the cars have loads of grip, almost as if they were on rails. Now I find it considerably hard to do a controlled corner on gravel.
Funny thing, I remember feeling the same way about Dirt 1.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone want to trade their's off for something, let me know.  I'm still looking to pick this up.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 1, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Well, I'm bored with this game now. So much that I have started playing CMR 2005 again. I'm almost done with the career mode. But trying to play Dirt 3 again, after getting my driving technique adapted for CMR 2005, makes me realize how the cars have loads of grip, almost as if they were on rails. Now I find it considerably hard to do a controlled corner on gravel.
> Funny thing, I remember feeling the same way about Dirt 1.



yeah, this game is pretty boring. the english voices get a little monotonous after some time.
i liked dirt 2 better. it was more fun.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 1, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Well, I'm bored with this game now. So much that I have started playing CMR 2005 again. I'm almost done with the career mode. But trying to play Dirt 3 again, after getting my driving technique adapted for CMR 2005, makes me realize how the cars have loads of grip, almost as if they were on rails. Now I find it considerably hard to do a controlled corner on gravel.
> Funny thing, I remember feeling the same way about Dirt 1.



Yeah... cornering with 140km/h on snow isn't such a good idea in real life. Switch off all driving assists and play with the vehicle setup. The it gets interesting as even a controlled start will be challenging. Nevermind drifting on gravel without hoplessly spinning or flying off.



de.das.dude said:


> yeah, this game is pretty boring. the english voices get a little monotonous after some time.
> i liked dirt 2 better. it was more fun.



Dirt 2 was downright annoying. The races were fun, but everything else was too much in-your-face. Also, no snow levels. No Hillclimbs. Thats a big wtf to Dirt 3, too: WHY U NO HAVE PIKES PEAK


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 1, 2011)

CM Should really consider a DiRT 1 tracks expansion pack.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 1, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Thats a big wtf to Dirt 3, too: WHY U NO HAVE PIKES PEAK


+1


Widjaja said:


> CM Should really consider a DiRT 1 tracks expansion pack.


Agreed. Some tracks from previous games would be nice too. I would appreciate it very much to have UK back, or Corsica (CMR1).


MRCL said:


> Switch off all driving assists and play with the vehicle setup.


I've never played dirt 3 with the assists on. And I still don't. Never needed them.
And I always mess with the vehicle setup. Funny thing, I find one of the vehicle setups very interesting. Downforce. This has never existed in a CMR game, I have no idea about Dirt 2, but I think Dirt 1 didn't have it either, and I must say, it is the most weird option there. I mean, that I've noticed, it only makes your car slide more as you enter a corner and it doesn't really help you with car control when you land from a jump. Now, I can see this option being relevant for Trailblazer cars and Gymkhana, but for most Rally cars I don't. Especially because they have fixed wings. I believe it's in the WRC regulations. And for older cars, there really wasn't that much downforce to be applied. One example is the Alpine. No wings whatsoever and yet the option is there and it makes some difference. To be honest, I feel that the cars from the 60's, 70's and 80's react much more like they are supposed to when downforce is off, completely. But that might be just me. And, after seeing thousands of hours of rally footage, I believe I'm right. Sadly, I've never driven one of those cars to prove it, despite wanting it very much.

/rant


----------



## purecain (Aug 5, 2011)

dirt 3 is a lot of fun on lan... i play my pal once a week... is there a way to get replays...

no replays in LAN is the one major gripe i have with this game...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess I really need a racing wheel here LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2011)

I was messing around with the CCC Game settings. Normaly I never touch it, it stays stock but I figured what the hell. I love how well everything looks by changing the settings.

What do you pro's think? Anything off and need adjusted? Oh I need to mention that Morphological filtering works very well and looks real good to. The update paid off imo.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

who needs wheels?

i has keyboard


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I was messing around with the CCC Game settings. Normaly I never touch it, it stays stock but I figured what the hell. I love how well everything looks by changing the settings.
> 
> What do you pro's think? Anything off and need adjusted? Oh I need to mention that Morphological filtering works very well and looks real good to. The update paid off imo.
> 
> ...


Help?


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Help?



"Defaults"--> Apply.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 9, 2011)

mine wont launch now... seriously digital copy is the shit


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> "Defaults"--> Apply.


^reboot and try again 

I know that E!
Im asking what gives the best eye candy. The settings I was running there was realy nice looking and with Vsync on was 60-62 fps solid. Is there any thing I need to change to get better yet? 

Im asking because in my other post I said "I never messed with those settings before except mmla which was ugly" but mmla or whatever its called was worked on and now looks real good. Have you tried it yet Erocker? I know I seen you saying all you use is SS-AA but thinking thats what your cards like best of them all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2011)

i have a 4650, yes a crappy 4650 and even that is enough for some nice dirt 3in!


----------



## MRCL (Aug 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> who needs wheels?
> 
> i has keyboard



Haha, a fellow keyboard driver


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

Cant wait for this to go on sale. But by then no one will be playing it lol


----------



## MRCL (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cant wait for this to go on sale. But by then no one will be playing it lol



I still play Dirt 1. And Dirt 2 occasionally. Thats the great thing about racing games, they're timeless. Need for Speed III from '98, still the greatest racing game ever made (probably I'm biased since it was my first PC game). But I play it to this date. And the Ridge Racer series for the PS1...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2011)

formatted my system the other day and reinstalled steam and dirt 3. when i launch dirt 3 it does not execute the program. wtf


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2011)

Games for Windows Live problem. You either need to delete and reinstall Dirt 3 or download GFWL, install it and you possibly need to start GFWL before starting Dirt 3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

probably the worst thing in history. forget it ill do it when i dont have any other games to play!


----------



## MRCL (Aug 11, 2011)

Games for Windows Live is a real pain in the ass. Every time I want to play I have to update, which takes three eterneties, and after that you have to restart the game. Sucks that you have so much problems, Dirt 3 is a nice game, surpressed by shitty online platforms that force you to use them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

i long for the days when i could just put a stupid cartridge into a slot and press power and have the game running. despite all the technological improvements, we seem to have regressed!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i long for the days when i could just put a stupid cartridge into a slot and press power and have the game running. despite all the technological improvements, we seem to have regressed!



Seems you need a console.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 11, 2011)

PS3 and 360 require you to install certain stuff, and constant forced updates... All I wanted was to play Mortal Kombat 9, shovel HDD space free, install game, run updates... gah.

But you have to see, too, that if Dirt 3 or any modern game was a cartridge, it would be like NeoGeo AES games expensive (500 USD per game). So suck it up, pay your 90 bucks (or whatever the price of a new game is over there), and enjoy the games once you made it past all hurdes.

You sometimes feel like a h4xx0r when the game finally launches lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Seems you need a console.



lol i got a ps3 and even that takes a minute to load games now and has to log online and verify a bunch of BS to make sure they can get all the advertising revenue out of me as possible. i think what i need is to build my own arcade cabinet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

installed games for windows live and the game launches. i still get the "dirt 3 executable" problem though when loading a new level. the latest nvidia drivers that came out 2 days ago were supposed to fix it i guess but it has not. what does fix it from crashing is to play in windowed mode. no shit. very strange.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> installed games for windows live and the game launches. i still get the "dirt 3 executable" problem though when loading a new level. the latest nvidia drivers that came out 2 days ago were supposed to fix it i guess but it has not. what does fix it from crashing is to play in windowed mode. no shit. very strange.



They're Codemasters. Nothing about speed in their name. You'll get a patch eventually.. slowly and of course, masterfully.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> installed games for windows live and the game launches. i still get the "dirt 3 executable" problem though when loading a new level. the latest nvidia drivers that came out 2 days ago were supposed to fix it i guess but it has not. what does fix it from crashing is to play in windowed mode. no shit. very strange.



Stupid question but did you try running them both (windows live and Dirt 3) as an admin?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

lol! well i won't be buying another codemasters game ever again. i paid $50 for a game i havnt been able to play without crashing since it was released. obviously games today are not perfect on launch. i can deal with some glitches here and there and maybe a random crash which will be fixed in the first month. but i will not tolerate this kind of garbage. bye bye code noobs!



TheMailMan78 said:


> Stupid question but did you try running them both (windows live and Dirt 3) as an admin?



yes. i have tried literally everything. i read through dozens of forum pages on the codemasters website. pretty pathetic response by their "Developers."


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2011)

Makes sense. It's like waiting for a good wine to mature. You wait and drink the fine wine or you just go straight for the boxed stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol! well i won't be buying another codemasters game ever again. i paid $50 for a game i havnt been able to play without crashing since it was released. obviously games today are not perfect on launch. i can deal with some glitches here and there and maybe a random crash which will be fixed in the first month. but i will not tolerate this kind of garbage. bye bye code noobs!
> 
> 
> 
> yes. i have tried literally everything. i read through dozens of forum pages on the codemasters website. pretty pathetic response by their "Developers."



I cant help but think its something on your end man. Something common mind you. But still on your end.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

^ 
I was thinking the same thing. I've been using GFWL for ever and never had any problems with them. Just make sure to install the latest GFWL. Good luck.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I cant help but think its something on your end man. Something common mind you. But still on your end.



it is something on my end AND thousands of other people's end.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is something on my end AND thousands of other people's end.



Like I said its a common issue. But since not 100% of the people playing in on TPU are effected that means its an issue on your end. Granted it something CM has to fix.

When you did a clean install of GWL did you toss the hidden settings folder in your documents folder? I had an issue like this with RE5. It was corrupt ini file that was hidden in the documents folder. No matter how many clean installs I did it never replaced that file. I had to toss in manually.

Also if you are like me even on a clean install you restore your files from a back up. If so it WILL restore GWL file and the circle jerk will countiue. Just food for thought.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

It is a video card issue since people can play in windowed mode without crashing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

Well simple solution, get a gpu that works.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> It is a video card issue since people can play in windowed mode without crashing.



Did you try playing it in DX9 or DX10? Thats the same issue for some in BC2 also.



fullinfusion said:


> Well simple solution, get a gpu that works.



Trolling a mod takes years of experience and is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Well simple solution, get a gpu that works.



troll much? anyway, nobody on here can fix my problem. i was simply letting people know that it is still an issue and codenoobs is not fixing it or even addressing people who bought the game. bye!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> troll much? anyway, nobody on here can fix my problem. i was simply letting people know that it is still an issue and codenoobs is not fixing it or even addressing people who bought the game. bye!


Trolling? Na  I was just stating what I think you should do so you dont need to complain so much. Plus I didnt think you being a mod were allowd to really put down a Manufacture just because you were having a problem getting the game to run. 
I had an idea but I dont think the patch will work for ya and I wasn't able to find a link for ya online. But I'll keep digging..it worked for me but it was some time ago I stumbled across a fix.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Trolling? Na  I was just stating what I think you should do so you dont need to complain so much. Plus I didnt think you being a mod were allowd to really put down a Manufacture just because you were having a problem getting the game to run.
> I had an idea but I dont think the patch will work for ya and I wasn't able to find a link for ya online. But I'll keep digging..it worked for me but it was some time ago I stumbled across a fix.



i appreciate you looking for a fix. also, i dont think buying a new gpu just to get 1 poorly coded game to play is a real solution. if you had cancer would your solution be to get a new body or fix the cancer. i mean really, come on. anyway, ive said my peace and dont want to start any problems on here as ive already stirred up this shit on code noobs


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2011)

^ smart ass lol
I hear what your saying. Besides doesnt the game start up by saying plays best on Nvidia lol? I may be wrong but anyways I was just poking the stick at ya.

Here try this. I uploaded the Gears patch... I know im going to be ridiculed for this but its a microsoft fix that fixed Dirt for me after a clean install.
I know its for gears of war but it worked.. Worst case it wont install. 

Blah blah HERE


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2011)

I had problems with Dirt 2 so much I had to stop playing the game.  I tried it once or twice lately and it works, but I haven't played it long enough each time to be satisfied that it really is working now.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn the events are not complete because you need to download and pay for the content .. There are too many cars that must be downloaded and paid to use them, it seems to me almost half! What a stupidity !!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 13, 2011)

has anyone told codemasters Games for windows live is now games for windows marketplace i can be signed in the marketplace with my dlc onscreen but the game wants to update my uptodate fresh gfwl install and wont let me sign in till it updates,grr its like dirt 1/2 the third, code noobs b the words and my soddin ingame profile has been stuck at 30 a year now too plus they keep swapping my shiny gold pyramids for shit grafitied up ones i jus wana race,  if only wrc2 wasnt so ps2


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 14, 2011)

Purchased this while on sale over the week-end and its a pretty fun game! Don't like the pay for downloads like others have said.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 15, 2011)

I caved in and bought almost all the DLC.
Sadly DiRT 3 was never as popular as DiRT 2 as I barely see anyone online.
I'd say it's due to Gymkhana since there are a lot of complaints about it from the straight rally drivers who find it really hard to do the technical stuff.

But now I am playing Skyrim.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

just got my copy of DiRT3 guys  im legit now.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 2, 2011)

If you plan on going multiplayer, better get in there quick as a quite a few drivers left for F1 2011.
I left because I had nothing more that I wanted to achieve in the game.

Then along came Skyrim.

But Skyrim is not performing the best with the latest patch at the moment for me so I might go back to DiRT 3 sometimes soon for a while.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

sigh forever alone. actually its affordable for me now so i got it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> has anyone told codemasters Games for windows live is now games for windows marketplace i can be signed in the marketplace with my dlc onscreen but the game wants to update my uptodate fresh gfwl install and wont let me sign in till it updates,grr its like dirt 1/2 the third, code noobs b the words and my soddin ingame profile has been stuck at 30 a year now too plus they keep swapping my shiny gold pyramids for shit grafitied up ones i jus wana race,  if only wrc2 wasnt so ps2



this is happening to me. dirt3 keeps on updating, but nothing happens. cant even start playin damnit.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 2, 2011)

You could try a standalone installer.
I have used the latest so I know it does work.

+500mb


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

standalone? i cant even setup a live account. i can use my gmail right?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

will it work with a free account?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> standalone? i cant even setup a live account. i can use my gmail right?




You need to setup your live account to get the updates as far as I know.
I don't know if a google account works as I used a hotmail account for GFWL.

The Standalone installer is the standalone update for DiRT3 without needing to download through GFWL update.
I remember it's located at tehparadox.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

seriously losing my cool hereeee


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 2, 2011)

No GMail, use Hotmail. That simple. :\


de.das.dude said:


> actually its affordable for me now so i got it.


The best deal for me would be to buy a Sapphire HD 6xxx card, so that I would get the game by Steam. Otherwise the price is still ~50€.

I still don't forgive codejerks codemasters for making the S4 DLC and having all Lancias in the game with the exception of the 037, my favorite.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

i got it for 10USD HA!HA!

the cars here are enough for a pro like me lol.


i still cant get it to work. lol. now my net is pooped as well(suspiciously unidentified bandwidth usage)

whats more funny is the tech assist on teamviewer sounds EXACTLY like Ken Block LOLOLOL


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 2, 2011)

I got 2 copies with my VGAs and the download messed up...and there went DiRT 3 for me, maybe I'll pick it up again at some point.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 2, 2011)

I remember having trouble with GFWL too, its an abomination. Especially when I bought my 360 dear god that was annoying.

Anyways make a Windows live account (hotmail), install Dirt3 again and it should work. If not, and it is installed, try adding it to your Steam library and launch it from there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

me steam is fucked.

anyhoo made a hotmail. de.das.dude@hotmail.com 
now lets see what happens. reinstalled OS as well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

wtf. they are saying that the key is already registered to anther xlive account. but i closed the gmail xlive account as the game wasnt showing up their either. wtf  someone help meee


fuck windows, fuck game makers, im never buying a game ever again.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

someone help me quick. microsoft support sucks as well. cat contact anyone adnd no supportt email.

cant even concentrate on studies because of this >>


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2011)

The thing is, I don't know how far you got into DIRT 3 with your gmail account.

Were you able to punch in the serial to activate the game?
If so, did you revoke it?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

yes. the serial came up automatically and i pressed submit. then it got my profile and right after that the update started to happen. i restarted, went to the xbox site, signed in changed my tag to dedasdude (it still lists it as used) and noticed the game wasnt included in it. i tried a couple of times by restarted and running the game, but everytime the update thing would happen. so i deleted that account because everyone said i need hotmail. so i created one and boo, it says the game is already registered.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

im sure this is because of my motherboards net controller which had been acting funny. i rememebr the update took a long time, like an hour.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2011)

The update should take a while considering it being over 500mb but I'd say you guys should have faster internet speed over there.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 3, 2011)

GFWL is crap, that much is known, but I think it's not the only thing to be blamed here. Your impatience and lack of attention to details is too.


de.das.dude said:


> me steam is fucked.


Why? Stolen password? Pretty sure you can talk it out with Steam Support.


de.das.dude said:


> reinstalled OS as well.


What for, lol?


de.das.dude said:


> wtf. they are saying that the key is already registered to anther xlive account. but i closed the gmail xlive account as the game wasnt showing up their either. wtf  someone help meee
> 
> 
> fuck windows, fuck game makers, im never buying a game ever again.


So, one game gives you problems and you blame the whole industry? Good for you. Anyway, serves you right for thinking Microsoft lets you use their services using the competition's accounts. You should have removed the license from the account first and then delete it. Such impatience.


de.das.dude said:


> someone help me quick. microsoft support sucks as well. cat contact anyone adnd no supportt email.
> 
> cant even concentrate on studies because of this >>


Education comes before games. Get your priorities right. Microsoft's support isn't the best, but it works if you're stubborn enough. Try again, be an angry costumer. Bitch to codemasters too.


de.das.dude said:


> yes. the serial came up automatically and i pressed submit. then it got my profile and right after that the update started to happen. i restarted, went to the xbox site, signed in changed my tag to dedasdude (it still lists it as used) and noticed the game wasnt included in it. i tried a couple of times by restarted and running the game, but everytime the update thing would happen. so i deleted that account because everyone said i need hotmail. so i created one and boo, it says the game is already registered.


Couldn't you change the accounts without deleting one? I mean, if you delete an account, without revoking a game licensed to it, I think the game would still be locked to said account.


de.das.dude said:


> im sure this is because of my motherboards net controller which had been acting funny. i rememebr the update took a long time, like an hour.


Taking time is one thing, screwing up accounts is another.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

i would have removed the liscense if it showed up. the main reason for deleting is because i couldnt see the liscense there!

also my net is borked. currently on some card.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

bought a copy of dirt 3.

got it.

installed.
used my gmail for xlive (it recognised it as an xlive account)
starts to update GFWL.
restart and run game.

updates again.
and again
check my account on the net. looks like the game didnt show up.
del account.

reinstall OS and game.
install latest GFWL
use new hotmail acc for live.
enter key for game.
"this has already been activated to another account"
try using deleted account
"this account doesnt exist or the password is incarrot"


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

you deff need to use the orig gmail account now then since you registered it to that address imho

and i had similar issues with starting it ,it wanting to update but not updateing then not letting me sign in/play and it was to my embarrasment a firewall issue i turned a fair bit of stuff on to get it working so not sure of specifics but im sure i had to allow a few things that wernt automatically in the exceptions list also

i dont think hotmail is specificully needed , i used yahoo.mail


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

but i deleted the xlive account i used first. as it was borked in the game (no images and details, game told me to delete). i guess i wasnt supposed to delete the online one as well. damnit. why dont they have clear instructions how to setup?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

fair enough ,you saying you deleted it ingame because that wouldnt delete it with microsoft cant ya put the details back in


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

no. its saying the key is already registered to another account. is there any way to retrieve a deleted live account?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

you probably just deleted that sign in id off your computer and not the id from windows live, put the details for it back into gfwl marcketplace ie username and pass and it should refind that account imho

if you can recheck what password your entering ,get them to email it you and if that account has gone awol fully get in touch with gfwl and codemasters they can sort this out id imagine


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

no i did delete it personally online after checking into that id.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> is there any way to retrieve a deleted live account?


Not that I know of, no.
But I found this. I know it doesn't help much, but you could try to re-activate your GMail account, assuming google also has that 3-6 month system.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

no the google account is there. just the xlive i linked with it is dead.

i put a post in dirts page on facebook. lets see what happens.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i put a post in dirts page on facebook.


Yeah, I was going to recommend codemaster's forum, but I think they aren't really answering to anybody there.
But I can also predict the response on facebook will be something like: "We are unable to help you. Please contact Windows Live support."


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

your probably going to have to get in touch with them then  sorry


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2011)

By the sounds of things I knew it was going to end up being a call to MS.

I had not had this kind of experience with GFWL.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

call to MS? i cant even find a friggin email!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2011)

ive never deleted an acount on anything mind


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

anyone with a free key?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

gotta love Flipkart.com, they sent me a new code!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

why does the steering feel too responsive on the kyboard?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why does the steering feel too responsive on the kyboard?



Because you steer with the keyboard.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why does the steering feel too responsive on the kyboard?



Never used keyboard in DiRT 2 or 3.

Did notice a difference in handling between DiRT 2 and 3 with a Logitech Dual Action controller.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

any hoo adjusted the settings. its ok now.

my username is dedazdude.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2011)

Might see you in MP some time.
2-3 hours from now, multiplayer should be relatively active.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

ok thanks for the up. theres 3 races now LOL


----------



## MRCL (Dec 7, 2011)

I always play racing games on computer with keyboard, if you're used to it you can steer just fine. But Dirt 3 (and also 2) do feel a bit hyperactive in that regard. But that would be because of the digital/analog difference. Subtle nudging is not possible with a keyboard.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2011)

@dedasdude

Was in MP for a bit a moment ago.
It's starting to pick up as expected.

Lots of rallyX sessions open at the moment for people who like to ram others for the podium.
Oh....and of course say sorry when you do ram them and win....then do it again in the next race.....FTW!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

sent you a req. you are widjaja there too right?

i have sem exams tomorrow.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sent you a req. you are widjaja there too right?
> 
> i have sem exams tomorrow.



No I am Applique D2 there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2011)

hmm... i added a stranger LOL.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2012)

Is DIrt3 even playable with keyboard? Because i cant play it with it, on coners im just fly out or car turns around.Its first game i just cant get a grip to it, even grand turismo 5 is easy compare to dirt 3.


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Is DIrt3 even playable with keyboard?



Yep, though I definitely prefer an Xbox360 controller. I'm no good with a keyboard either, but I know some people who are.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2012)

i lay on keybaord. have to install dirt 3 again. i dread that 500mb update


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks to mjkmike in the WCG thread, i now own a copy of Dirt 3   I'm sooo glad i purchased the Windows 360 wireless pad, all my racing games are much easier to play w/o having to set it up button by button.

GFWL handle is AlienIsGOD.


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm downloading the game again.  GFWL is erocker414


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2012)

OK will try to play with my gamepad, will invite some of u in my friendlist, and u can add me Arciks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn you all!!!!!

I got this cool new wheel(SRW-S1 from SteelSeries), and been itching to play this all day, but crippling me is this AX1200 that is going back Monday New one arrives then too So I will be on it all day!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like problem with driving was not keyboard but Difficulty mode intermediate, switched to easest mode now its not even interesting to drive  but im still noob so will stick with it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Looks like problem with driving was not keyboard but Difficulty mode intermediate, switched to easest mode now its not even interesting to drive  but im still noob so will stick with it.



Use the gamepad, set the difficulty to its highest (Advance), then turn down the difficulty to 4 or 5 (the difficulty will then be "custom"). ABS will still be on, but turning and throttle control will seem more natural and realistic. If you aren't familiar with the tracks its good to glance up at the minimap every few seconds to see what kind of turn is coming up.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Use the gamepad, set the difficulty to its highest (Advance), then turn down the difficulty to 4 or 5 (the difficulty will then be "custom"). ABS will still be on, but turning and throttle control will seem more natural and realistic. If you aren't familiar with the tracks its good to glance up at the minimap every few seconds to see what kind of turn is coming up.



Ok will try.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> difficulty to 4 or 5


Yes because you would have to be a robot to beat those guys with the difficulty at 6. I wonder if someone can even manage that. I can't.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm downloading the game again.  GFWL is erocker414



added u i think.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 21, 2012)

Wondered why you aren't playing it anymore das.

I don't play it anywhere near as much but I still to OK in Gymkhana.
BTW the 800K + score I had was a Personal best for me on that track.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thinking about grabbing his game


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> Thinking about grabbing his game



NO!! Get your own!!! 

Lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Wondered why you aren't playing it anymore das.
> 
> I don't play it anywhere near as much but I still to OK in Gymkhana.
> BTW the 800K + score I had was a Personal best for me on that track.



i formated my system after i got the gts450 and i have been busy/ out of home on trips to places, and my cousin had his wedding. will install it today. i forgot the email i used.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i forgot the email i used.


Well, there's this on the previous page:


de.das.dude said:


> bought a copy of dirt 3.
> 
> got it.
> 
> ...


No idea if you ever got this sorted out.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 22, 2012)

I think das got it sorted out, as I see he has logged on 3 hours ago from now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2012)

yes. its de.das.dude@hotmail.com


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 9, 2012)

*DiRT3 Complete Edition is upon us!*

That's right and it's official! 
Codies is going to release the complete edition of DiRT 3 on the 9th of March.



> Following a few weeks of speculation, we're pleased to announce that the DiRT 3 Complete Edition, a compendium box set featuring the multi award-winning racer expanded with over £20 (€25) worth of additional content, will race into stores on March 9th for Xbox 360, PS3 & PC with a recommended price of £29.99 (€39.99).
> 
> DiRT 3 Complete Edition will see DiRT 3, Gamespot’s ‘Racing Game of the Year’ and rated 87 on Metacritic, expanded with 12 new routes across two locations, new cars and a range of liveries (via download on PC) to deliver the definitive version of the ultimate off-road racer.
> 
> ...



Source.

[2cents]
IMO, this is how DiRT 3 should have been released to begin with. 
I will definitely pick this up once I get a DX11 computer. 
The stuff that I wanted is in this pack, plus a lot of other stuff I don't care for.
And...I was hoping for this to happen sooner or later. 
[/2cents]


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 9, 2012)

Didn't realize there was a Dirt 3 club. If anyone wants to add me my GWL is: Narthes. Sadly my internet is to slow to play online.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 9, 2012)

for free?


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 9, 2012)

I advise you to read the quoted text one more time, at least.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah..... i have ADD i guess. i missed that part before.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 9, 2012)

@_JP_

DiRT 3 was rel;eased in parts at a time where locking parts of a games was considered DLC.
CM just took the cake on it.
I beleive also a big reason why Gymkhana was thrown into every thing and upset people who had to lower the AI skill level each time.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 10, 2012)

I know, Widjaja, and I would expect nothing less of codemasters, as of late.
Their management has really come downhill in the last couple of years.
Still, I support them, because they're the only ones releasing decent rally games (or games with rallying in them) at he moment. Every other development team is currently focused on tarmac, rather than gravel.
Gymkhana could be fun, but I imagine it so if I play with a steering wheel. Not everyone has access to that, or can afford/keep/be bothered. Keyboards lack the sensitivity needed to pull precise drifts and moves.
I saw a cheap wheel yesterday, had a separate gear-shifter and H-brake. No force-feedback, but has vibration (I wonder how that works :\). Might be just enough for the game.
And it's not only on Gymkhana where the diff. level is too high, I beat CPU opponents by 30secs.+ on level 5, however, I finish last or 7th every time on level 6 in rally stages and trailbalzer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 21, 2012)

LETS PLAY DiRT3!!


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm was just on it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 21, 2012)

Y U NO POST EARLIER!!

anyways come now. i'll come


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 28, 2012)

So guys now all DLC cars/events are for free ?  I have the game but never bought the extra contents.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 28, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> So guys now all DLC cars/events are for free ?  I have the game but never bought the extra contents.



You have to go to the GFWL marketplace and purchase them.

Monte Carlo is worth it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 28, 2012)

they arent free?  i got my hopes high


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Monte Carlo is worth it.


Along with "Mud & guts" + "Power & Glory". That's pretty much it.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 30, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Along with "Mud & guts" + "Power & Glory". That's pretty much it.



I bought pretty much everything besides the Escort for 70's class.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 30, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> You have to go to the GFWL marketplace and purchase them.
> 
> Monte Carlo is worth it.



So nothing changed :shadedshu, im not gonna spend my money for that. Thanks for the info


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I bought pretty much everything besides the Escort for 70's class.



you are a crazy fan


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> you are a crazy fan


He's lacking the Escort, so no epic Escort vs. 131 Abarth duels.


----------

